# The Crysis 2 Thread



## HookeyStreet (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1eVgDy-boM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Dec 18, 2010)

a console trailer, meh


gfx look good but when will we see a PC trailer.

pre-ordered like months ago.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmm, looks good. Hope you can actually use the suit functions this time. The first one was great and all, but strength was damned near worthless and speed wasn't much better. I spent 80% of the game with shields or invisibility on.

Also hoping that it's better coded and my laptop can handle it.


----------



## heky (Dec 18, 2010)

Does someone know the release date for the PC?


----------



## Frizz (Dec 18, 2010)

Knowing Crytek and their love for the PC platform, it will be released the same time as consoles, if not then sooner.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 18, 2010)

nine inch nails0 just like you imagined:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Erm19Kdplz4


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 18, 2010)

2DividedbyZero said:


> *a console trailer, meh*
> 
> 
> gfx look good but when will we see a PC trailer.
> ...



Does it really matter that much?


----------



## heky (Dec 18, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Knowing Crytek and their love for the PC platform, it will be released the same time as consoles, if not then sooner.


And when is the release date for consoles?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 18, 2010)

heky said:


> And when is the release date for consoles?



March 25th 2011 - Multi-platform (PC, 360 & PS3)


----------



## TAViX (Dec 18, 2010)

Is it me, or this looks kinda boring?! I prefer open spaces, like the jungles, not this indoor crap!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 18, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Is it me, or this looks kinda boring?! I prefer open spaces, like the jungles, not this indoor crap!



Its going to be a generic alien blasting FPS......but it could be good!!


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 18, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Does it really matter that much?



We want PC games, not console crap. We look at these trailers to see if we want buy a PC game, not console crap.

I thought this has been pretty straight forward for the last couple years now?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 18, 2010)

Crusader said:


> We want PC games, not console crap. We look at these trailers to see if we want buy a PC game, not console crap.
> 
> I thought this has been pretty straight forward for the last couple years now?



Its just a trailer.  The trailer isnt even in HD, yet you want a trailer thats specifically taken from the PC version?

From the trailer, you can get the general jist of the gameplay.  Which is all you really need to know at this stage.  Surely they will release a more detailed High Def trailer based on the PC version with all the eye candy cranked up at a later date.

But if were taking about the whole console port debate, not console cased games trailer....yeah your right, they suck balls!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 18, 2010)

he is just angry because Crysis 2 was developed for consoles not the PC like the original. Crytek doesn't love the PC market. Crytek loves money and it's the console market that will make it for them.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 18, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> he is just angry because Crysis 2 was developed for consoles not the PC like the original. Crytek doesn't love the PC market. Crytek loves money and it's the console market that will make it for them.



That is a shit move on Cryteks behalf.  But you can see why they do it.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 18, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> he is just angry because Crysis 2 was developed for consoles not the PC like the original. Crytek doesn't love the PC market. Crytek loves money and it's the console market that will make it for them.



Erm like all modern game's they are developed on the PC and ported to the xbox360 and ps3 using software. The software pretty much disables features the consoles can't use and lowers the resolution of textures. The reason we had a swath of bad games wasn't because of consoles but because of bad developers and publishers who rushed the devs.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Why would they even bother making a console version? Console versions wouldn't do justice for this game.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 18, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Why would they even bother making a console version? Console versions wouldn't do justice for this game.



LOL, if the game is now a generic alien blasting first person shooter, I cant see why it wouldnt work.  It will just look better on the PC and have more responsive controls.

This thread isnt about console hate, its about Crysis 2, the game.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 18, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, if the game is now a generic alien blasting first person shooter, I cant see why it wouldnt work.  It will just look better on the PC and have more responsive controls.
> 
> This thread isnt about console hate, its about Crysis 2, the game.



Yeah your right.

This game will be awesome. My friends who only play console games thought crysis' graphics were good and that MW2's were absolutely amazing. So I can't wait for them to get this and see real graphic designers at work.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 18, 2010)

Call of Duty Black Ops sales.
XBOX 360 4.9m
PS3 3.1m
DS, Wii, PC 400k

that is why Crytek is developing Crysis 2 for consoles.

I wouldn't be surprised if Call of Duty never returns to PC.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 18, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> Call of Duty Black Ops sales.
> XBOX 360 4.9m
> PS3 3.1m
> DS, Wii, PC 400k
> ...




That how it should be, when the COD franchise screwed PC gamers with Modern Warfare 2 which had less features than Modern Warfare 1. PC gamers became smart and didnt buy Black Ops.


Edit:



BumbleBee said:


> DS, Wii, PC 400k
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Call of Duty never returns to PC.



With that logic the Call of Duty will not return to the DS or Wii either? The Wii is one of the fastest selling consoles, of course its coming back to the Wii!


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 18, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> Call of Duty Black Ops sales.
> XBOX 360 4.9m
> PS3 3.1m
> DS, Wii, PC 400k
> ...



Yep, its all about money this world


----------



## Kreij (Dec 18, 2010)

They could do it for love, but love doesn't pay the bills (or the employees).
They are a business, they have to be concerned about the money or they won't be in business very long.

They had a spread on this in PCGamer some time back. Looks like it could be good.
I'm not a big shooter fan, though. Would probably be more interested if I had a good enough internet connection to play online.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 18, 2010)

best trailer ever made for Crysis 2


----------



## wahdangun (Dec 18, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> Call of Duty Black Ops sales.
> XBOX 360 4.9m
> PS3 3.1m
> DS, Wii, PC 400k
> ...



maybe because CoD franchise was dead for PC???

btw BF2:BC have more sale on PC than console.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 18, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> maybe because CoD franchise was dead for PC???
> 
> btw BF2:BC have more sale on PC than console.



I don't know about that.



> According to new UK sales charts released this week, Xbox 360 has officially accounted for the most of Bad Company 2's sales, making up 53%. The PlayStation 3 was the second biggest, with 31 percent coming on that platform, while the PC contributed 16 percent.



vgchartz


XBOX 360 2.68m worldwide
PS3 1.99m worldwide
PC 0.31m worldwide

BFBCS

XBOX 360 2.4m players
PC 2.1m players
PS3 1.9m players

still there are more players playing Battlefield Bad Company 2 on XBOX 360 and consoles collectively than PC.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 19, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't know about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello BumbleBee....




> DICE's acclaimed shooter Battlefield: Bad Company 2 is topping the sales charts this week with over 2.3 million copies sold already. Sure, it's no Modern Warfare 2, but that game's a supernatural force anyway.
> 
> *Interestingly, last we checked in, the highest percentage of that 2.3m are PC gamers, which goes to show there's still a big audience for a solid PC FPS*. The PC is where DICE built its home, and it looks like they're not going anywhere anytime soon.



And the sales are probably higher once you factor in Steam

http://www.neoseeker.com/news/13383-battlefield-bad-company-2-tops-sales-charts/


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 19, 2010)

the numbers I posted are from Yesterday not March. EA has sold well over 5 million units since.

anyways let's talk about Crysis 2. nice trailer.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 19, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> the numbers I posted are from Yesterday not March. EA has sold well over 5 million units since.
> 
> anyways let's talk about Crysis 2. nice trailer.




But your stat dont even make sense. Think about it logically. How can there be 2.1m PC players online if only 0.31m bought the game on PC? Doesnt taily up.

Also, if a "older" article claims that that 2.3m of sales was generated on PC (with pc being highest at the time) it would of meant that PC would of had sales of atleast sold 766666 at absolute minimum and even more since, its definitely not 0.31m.

But yes going back to Crysis 2. I think the trailer decent, but disappointed with the scale of the maps, I liked the open field experience like in Crysis 1.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 20, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> But your stat dont even make sense. Think about it logically. How can there be 2.1m PC players online if only 0.31m bought the game on PC? Doesnt taily up.
> 
> Also, if a "older" article claims that that 2.3m of sales was generated on PC (with pc being highest at the time) it would of meant that PC would of had sales of atleast sold 766666 at absolute minimum and even more since, its definitely not 0.31m.
> 
> But yes going back to Crysis 2. I think the trailer decent, but disappointed with the scale of the maps, I liked the open field experience like in Crysis 1.



the press release for March 18th about Battlefield Bad Company 2 selling 2.3m copies is for XBOX 360, PS3 & PC.

vgchartz probably hasn't updated the sales for Bad Company 2 (PC) since launch. don't bother looking for digital distribution numbers.

Youtube has some Crysis 2 multiplayer beta footage.


----------



## TAViX (Dec 20, 2010)

So what would happen to nvidia and ATI if all the games would be made for consoles only? Ever think of that?! Personally I think the consoles are the worst invention ever for FPS and action adventure games that requires the use of mouse extensively, but maybe is just my opinion...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 20, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Is it me, or this looks kinda boring?! I prefer open spaces, like the jungles, not this indoor crap!


because consoles cant do wide open spaces and Crysis graphics at the same time with acceptable framerates . Rendering-wise, PC would have an advantage (ambient occlusion, butloads of shader effects)


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 20, 2010)

TAViX said:


> So what would happen to nvidia and ATI if all the games would be made for consoles only? Ever think of that?! Personally I think the consoles are the worst invention ever for FPS and action adventure games that requires the use of mouse extensively, but maybe is just my opinion...



if nVidia and ATI stopped manufacturing consumer level graphics cards I don't think much would change because they still manufacture the GPU for each console unit and workstation graphics cards for developers.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2010)

yawn. another game where you run from one point to another shooting your gun. gets old after 15 minutes if you ask me.


----------



## Stak (Dec 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yawn. another game where you run from one point to another shooting your gun. gets old after 15 minutes if you ask me.



D'oh its a FPS.

I really hope PC version will be 100x better looking. With tesselation and soft shdows everywhere. Ambient occlusion would be the least they can do. And with tesselation imean on everything, buildings, heads, water, rocks ect.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 21, 2010)

Stak said:


> D'oh its a FPS.
> 
> I really hope PC version will be 100x better looking. With tesselation and soft shdows everywhere. Ambient occlusion would be the least they can do. And with tesselation imean on everything, buildings, heads, water, rocks ect.



I think your going to be disappointed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D9oINHI11E


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 21, 2010)

heky said:


> Does someone know the release date for the PC?



google, lol
http://www.vgreleases.com/pc/releasedate-88166.aspx

google is your best friend

ow btw, i've already orderd the game lol


----------



## Stak (Dec 21, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> I think your going to be disappointed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D9oINHI11E



Ehm thats still an old vid. But they dont mention THE dx11 feature (tesselatiob). I will still buy it. Im still happy as long as it 
Has better visuals then consoles.  Better lighting is a start! But its from april so they could have added lots of stuff.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 21, 2010)

it's going to look nice on PC but I don't think CryEngine 3 is going to get the reception of being a technical marvel like CryEngine 2. the CryEngine 3 on a console is a technical achievement considering the XBOX 360 was designed in 2002 for Frak sakes. I hope this engine gets licensed because the Unreal Engine is getting too easy to spot and it's showing age.


----------



## ctrain (Dec 22, 2010)

Stak said:


> D'oh its a FPS.
> 
> I really hope PC version will be 100x better looking. With tesselation and soft shdows everywhere. Ambient occlusion would be the least they can do. And with tesselation imean on everything, buildings, heads, water, rocks ect.



Uh, Crysis 1 had everything you want save for tesselation so I don't know what you're worried about.

It pretty much pioneered ambient occlusion for that matter


----------



## ngokhikho (Dec 24, 2010)

hopes my old boys 5970 can withstand this game. =___=


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 24, 2011)

*Crysis 2 Console or PC*

What would you get it for? I think the obvious answer is pc but what I hated about crysis 1 was the multi-player. Really made stealth pretty much useless seeing as how everyone in the game tweaked their graphics so you can see them perfectly, so with that said I would probably get it on ps3 or 360 what about you guys?


----------



## jasper1605 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm w/ you on that.  Anything that I intend to play online I go w/ ps3 as I can't stand cheaters.  If I were to get this game (which I'm leaning towards not doing as $$ in the bank is better than $$ in some games right now) it would be for PS3 for my online-ing goodness


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2011)

i still want PC i like playin the campaigns still. cheaters exist everywhere including the PS network.


----------



## jasper1605 (Jan 24, 2011)

Agreed on cheats being everywhere.  But I feel they are much less common on the consoles though the noob count goes up exponentially with console games.

Another reason to go consoles is that devs are continually shifting more and more resources to making the console players happy (thinking MW2 style) so it would provide a better enviro probably.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2011)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> What would you get it for? I think the obvious answer is pc but what I hated about crysis 1 was the multi-player. Really made stealth pretty much useless seeing as how everyone in the game tweaked their graphics so you can see them perfectly, so with that said I would probably get it on ps3 or 360 what about you guys?



demo comes out tomorrow for the XBOX 360. i'm going to download it.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> demo comes out tomorrow for the XBOX 360. i'm going to download it.



wish I could but Im no where near my 360, so Imma probably wait till it comes out be sure to let us know how it is! it's already looking good on some of the videos I've seen


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 24, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i still want PC i like playin the campaigns still. cheaters exist everywhere including the PS network.



I 100% agree but you can't tweak your graphics cards and what not to pretty much make stealth useless on consoles(unless theres another way I dont know about)

sorry for double post


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2011)

PC for sure, then PS3 later on. But I think the multi on PC is almost always better.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2011)

i wish they could just sell a multi pack pay $5 more and get PC and PS3


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 25, 2011)

manofthem said:


> PC for sure, then PS3 later on. But I think the multi on PC is almost always better.



I don't know about that. from my experience multiplayer last longer on consoles. PC Gamers can be quick to put down titles. I think the deal breaker is what kind of mod support Crysis 2 will have.

Gametrailers posted some Crysis 2 multiplayer footage for the XBOX 360 today.

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/multiplayer-streets-crysis-2/709698
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/multiplayer-rooftops-crysis-2/709696
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/multiplayer-modes-crysis-2/709694


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 25, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't know about that. from my experience multiplayer last longer on consoles. PC Gamers can be quick to put down titles. I think the deal breaker is what kind of mod support Crysis 2 will have.
> 
> Gametrailers posted some Crysis 2 multiplayer footage for the XBOX 360 today.
> 
> ...



I was talking about this in the first post and I think it looks cool im just really hoping it plays well also. Hears hoping!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 25, 2011)

I will not be buying at launch that's for sure, also the person playing in the video's is horrible, though it just may be the crap console controls. This game will be only half of what it could be as it's being made for consoles.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't know about that. from my experience multiplayer last longer on consoles. PC Gamers can be quick to put down titles. I think the deal breaker is what kind of mod support Crysis 2 will have.
> 
> Gametrailers posted some Crysis 2 multiplayer footage for the XBOX 360 today.
> 
> ...



I enjoy PC more than consoles.  Usually, better mod support and a more mature community, usually...  Not always, I know.  But out of consoles, I prefer PS3 over Xbox360, mainly because of how annoying Xboxlive is.  

Considering how much I did enjoy Crysis, I hope that Crysis 2 will be supported strongly on PC.  I never got into the Crysis mutliplayer, but I'd like to with this game.

The first video was alright, the second was pretty good though.  I'm looking forward to playing it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 25, 2011)

if it even has mod support nothing has been verified.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> if it even has mod support nothing has been verified.



Touché BumbleBee


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 25, 2011)

Crysis 2 multiplayer talk in the Joystiq Podcast seek to 40 minutes in.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Crysis 2 multiplayer talk in the Joystiq Podcast seek to 40 minutes in.



Couldn't load video but I listened to the mp3 for a bit, sounds good so far.  That guy's excited about it.


----------



## MadClown (Jan 25, 2011)

Why get Crysis 2 when Duke Nukem Forever is right around the corner?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 25, 2011)

*New Crysis 2 MP Footage*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH9bRfxBYCM

Download the Xbox 360 MP Demo tomorrow!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 25, 2011)

"Enjoy being dead?" and WTF is with the weird voices? My god they raped this franchise. They were actually good games imo. and WTF is with these statuses? like "im blind" or "move move move" this isnt modern warefare. This is spec ops they dont just run about screaming like that. This is a total joke.


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 25, 2011)

TBH this looks like sh*t, the first two were great, but this :shadedshu


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks rather a lot like fun to me!

Type of combat I'm good at XD

Roof gap to stabbing a guy in the throat : ]


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ohAx0Kbej4


----------



## Frick (Jan 25, 2011)

Just want to see how the story develops, nothing more.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 25, 2011)

it's a video game. aliens invade new york city, you kill them, roll credits.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 25, 2011)

it may play better on the PC, those videos are edited too much to depict the game properly

and it is all in 3rd person


----------



## Frick (Jan 25, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> it's a video game. aliens invade new york city, you kill them, roll credits.



Sounds scary!


----------



## erixx (Jan 25, 2011)

welcome to Hollywood!

I wish a Rainbow Six game would take place in NYC, but this? It is SuperMarioQuake.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 25, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> it may play better on the PC, those videos are edited too much to depict the game properly
> 
> and it is all in 3rd person



click. 

the PC version will be higher res and support DX11.


----------



## jasper1605 (Jan 25, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I will not be buying at launch that's for sure, also the person playing in the video's is horrible, though it just may be the crap console controls. This game will be only half of what it could be as it's being made for consoles.



lol.  It seems that all people who do the "first run demos" are the worst of the worst in video gaming ability.  I don't have much of a problem w/ console controls; sometimes I feel like i'm better with those than I am a mouse lol.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 25, 2011)

eh . . . . . . well im sure they'll fix it for final release.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 26, 2011)

Just downloaded it, got in lobby got a bblack screen and froze, start everything back up lag right off the back.

deleted

I think the game will be good once they fix the problems for console players but I missed the accuracy of my old mouse and keyboard, the controls just didn't feel right.

not sure if it was the button lag or what but it seemed odd and the game is kinda unbalanced to me and looks pretty far away from the old PC version as expected.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 26, 2011)

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=337518


----------



## KainXS (Jan 26, 2011)

so the framerate is locked at 30fps . . . . maybe thats why it was odd to me.

yea whats said in that link kinda sums it up.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 26, 2011)

I haven't downloaded it yet been playing Dead Space 2 all afternoon  still have to download Bulletstorm demo too.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 26, 2011)

its not a bad game in terms of gameplay but its just that its unbalanced and everyone camps, and its so hard to see someone with camo on that you end up camping too, its a campfest, thats one of my biggest problems with this.

camp or die.


----------



## Frick (Jan 26, 2011)

Wait its out?

EDIT: Hey whaddya know, I have to get it. The first MP demo was pretty fun imo.

EDIT AGAIN: Meh XBOX blargaghghghghaaaa!!!!!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 26, 2011)

KainXS said:


> its not a bad game in terms of gameplay but its just that its unbalanced and everyone camps, and its so hard to see someone with camo on that you end up camping too, its a campfest, thats one of my biggest problems with this.
> 
> camp or die.



Thats how I feel about CoD


----------



## erixx (Jan 26, 2011)

Will again be "travel-fight camp-travel-fight camp-travel-fight aliens- et cetera ?

And the super "Suit" I just don't know, I would rather NOT have 'alltimes detecting me enemies"


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 26, 2011)

ima get it on pc. a few articles have pointed out that the pc version will be better (in terms of IQ) than the console versions.


----------



## Frizz (Jan 27, 2011)

PC of course, while the console versions will obviously be more popular at least the fraction who have high powered PC's will be able to enjoy the engine in all it's glory. Plus I can't stand playing games below 60-50 FPS anymore


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 27, 2011)

Crysis 2 and Bulletstorm demo quick looks enjoy!

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-crysis-2-multiplayer-demo/17-3726/
http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-bulletstorm-demo/17-3725/


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2011)

I've always felt that FPS + gamepads = fail. There's no way I would waste my money buying any FPS for my console.

There are some online FPS's that I play and I can always spot the guy using the gamepad.. then I kill them.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> I've always felt that FPS + gamepads = fail. There's no way I would waste my money buying any FPS for my console.
> 
> There are some online FPS's that I play and I can always spot the guy using the gamepad.. then I kill them.



Was my favorite activity in MW2.



			
				BumbleBee said:
			
		

> Bulletstorm demo quick looks enjoy!
> http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-bulletstorm-demo/17-3725/



Can't say I am excited in any way about Crysis 2, Bulletstorm on the other hand looks amazing!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Crysis 2 Multiplayer Demo!*

So the Crysis 2 multiplayer Demo is on xbox live now and ive been playing it. The demo is coming out on the PC soon i believe according to this http://www.facebook.com/crysis

So far i think it has a pretty good online, however it feels like it has frame rate issues or something. Also the guns have no recoil. less then CoD. I still will be getting it on the PC for dx11


EDIT: its not frame rate its more Motion blur. Theres way to much of it


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2011)

wish it was out now, as i leave at 9am tomorrwo to go to a 200 person lan - woulda been a good game for it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> wish it was out now, as i leave at 9am tomorrwo to go to a 200 person lan - woulda been a good game for it.



TRUE THAT!

They need to add recoil for the game. it makes it to easy for people to just spray and prey


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> TRUE THAT!
> 
> They need to add recoil for the game. it makes it to easy for people to just spray and prey



it doesnt make sense for the game.

you're in a freaking nanosuit with ubermanly strength... it can handle some recoil!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> it doesnt make sense for the game.
> 
> you're in a freaking nanosuit with ubermanly strength... it can handle some recoil!



then add some bullet spread!


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 28, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> then add some bullet spread!



guns don't have a lot of bullet spread (at least in the range that games play) people do. a nanosuit would make you dead accurate at distance, and I wouldn't be surprised if there was software to calculate wind, air pressure etc...

recoil and spread make no sense whatsoever, they can kick cars like soccer balls.... think about it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2011)

I dont get why people complain about spread and recoil being too easy. It doesnt matter who you are, if you're playing a game with or without spread and recoil sooner or later someone will come along and prove how bad you really are. Add recoil or spread if necessary but it's usually a 15 minute adjustment perior before business as usual resumes. 1337 players will always be 1337 no matter how much recoil you add.

/rant

x360 and their exclusive demos can eat dirty old socks. Remembe the days of exclusives for reals systems ? (PC)


----------



## erixx (Jan 30, 2011)

PC, yeah  P-C, demo announced for february....


----------



## wolf (Jan 30, 2011)

can't wait for the MP demo... and given system requirement stagnation I'm hoping modern rigns pwn it.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 30, 2011)

*A closer look at Crysis 2 Multiplayer.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n0Vl0HVpo8

^IMHO, looks good. Graphics are nice. They've seemed to fix camping. All perks etc have something that can cancel them out. Looks very balanced.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 30, 2011)

the visuals are good but I don't like the pop-in. if your concealed in a bush people can still see you because the bush doesn't fully render until they get close to it lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 30, 2011)

I've downloaded this demo but I haven't tried it yet   But I hear it's pretty good


----------



## AltecV1 (Jan 30, 2011)

im waiting for the pc multiplayer demo crytec promised


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing the quick vid. Even I might be interested, and I'm not a big FPS guy.


----------



## Frizz (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmm that was for console, I want to see it on PC  ....  Looks good though and the controls definitely won't be an issue on a mouse and keyboard, I also want to see it on PC with someone who knows how to utilize suit functions!!

In Crysis Wars all suit functions did come useful no matter what people say.STR = Increased Accuracy, great for sniping and Falcon Punch, Speed = When combined with STR you can lunge at someone and falcon punch them before they are able to get a shot off also useful for strafing. Cloak is self explanatory and defense is just for riding vehicles or running around clueless.... I'm curios whether we'll be able to do more in Number 2.


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 30, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> im waiting for the pc multiplayer demo crytec promised



should be coming soon...http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/107361-Crysis-2-Demo-Coming-to-PC


----------



## Over_Lord (Jan 30, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> im waiting for the pc multiplayer demo crytec promised



maybe they'll release the demo a week after the final game is released


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 30, 2011)

or how about 6 months like Starcraft II. lol


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 30, 2011)

This guys credibility went out the window when he refered to Battlefield's controlls being sluggish....sluggish on the crappy 360/Ps3 port maybee...  Ugh console shooters annoy me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 30, 2011)

I am pretty sure Battlefield Bad Company 2 was designed on the PS3 from the ground up.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I am pretty sure Battlefield Bad Company 2 was designed on the PS3 from the ground up.



Not for the PC it wasn't. DICE repeatedly went on about how the PC version was the jewel in the crown and that they did it first and then the console ports.

In regards to Crysis 2 - nice GFX = meh. It'll still be a lacklustre game like the first 2.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 30, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Not for the PC it wasn't. DICE repeatedly went on about how the PC version was the jewel in the crown and that they did it first and then the console ports.
> 
> In regards to Crysis 2 - nice GFX = meh. It'll still be a lacklustre game like the first 2.


 
Bad Company 2 (PC) is a console port. everybody knows that. even the news headline agrees.

*Bad Company 2 For PC 'Not Just A Port,' DICE Says*

most of the development cycle is spent on developing the console versions because of the technical challenges.


----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2011)

The crysis series had been a favorite of mine for multiplayer!  It's like halo without the toy guns and lack luster power suit.  People who could control the suit won the game.  Not just the folks who could shoot.  Mix the two together and those players were demons.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Bad Company 2 (PC) is a console port. everybody knows that. even the news headline agrees.
> 
> *Bad Company 2 For PC 'Not Just A Port,' DICE Says*
> 
> most of the development cycle is spent on developing the console versions because of the technical challenges.



Their blogs told a different side of things.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm just not into 6 vs 6 online game play.  It's too cramped for my taste.  According to the developers these maps were designed for 6 vs 6 only.  If a demo does come out I may try it just to see what's what but that's about all.  And that's only if there is some anti cheating program used this time. We will see...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2011)

Hrmm... this definitely won't take any crowns away from the CoD series, especially on Xbox. This game will flop on 360 :\ 

Any of you guys with a 360 play it yet? The map in the demo looks terrible. I'm sure on PC it will look fantastic on a capable rig, such a shame it even came to consoles.. it looks so shitty.


----------



## Frick (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait, there is a PC demo coming? I thought they wouldn't release one.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 30, 2011)

There was a big backlash towards EA/etc so now they are including a demo for the PC from what I've read.


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank god..I loved the demo, but the fact that Xbox 360 was what they targeted makes me sad. It shows where they put there priorities...


----------



## ctrain (Jan 31, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> There was a big backlash towards EA/etc so now they are including a demo for the PC from what I've read.



take a guess what platforms microsoft has under it's control.

people bitching has nothing to do with it, microsoft flashing the $$$ does.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 31, 2011)

> I'll correct my last Tweet, the demo will be available before Crysis 2 is released, that's the latest news


twitter


----------



## douglatins (Jan 31, 2011)

If you say the maps are designed for 6 people that's sugar icing crap. Make it a 12x12 damnit, even more


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 31, 2011)

That tidbit of information can be seen in the video.  It starts around 3:14. Oh, and he implies (to me) that this will be P2P.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

PC better have dedicated servers... and bigger maps.


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 31, 2011)

Downloaded the Demo via Xbox Live, froze 5 times, deleted ........... Awaiting PC Demo


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 31, 2011)

it's so hard to find information on Crysis 2 (PC) in google when every result is for Call of Duty lol


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 31, 2011)

let's see how this old system runs this game XD


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 31, 2011)

I ll try the demo out when it hits PC, should be interesting :O


----------



## erixx (Jan 31, 2011)

During the steam holiday offers I bought Crysis Wars, and the MP is not what I would call fun or interesting at all... SP has been pretty much the same since FC1, so if MP is also a boring cliché, I will pass this one.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 2, 2011)

*Crysis 2 minimum specs relased PC*

http://uk.pc.gamespy.com/pc/crysis-2/1147372p1.html


----------



## Frick (Feb 2, 2011)

-- Internet connection required for activation
-- OS: XP/Vista/Windows 7
-- CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 2Ghz, AMD Athlon 64 x2 2Ghz or better
-- 2 GB RAM
-- HDD: 9 GB
-- DVD ROM: 8x
-- GPU: NVIDIA 8800 GT 512MB Ram or better -- Keyboard, mouse, or Microsoft Xbox 360 controller for Windows


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 2, 2011)

Just for reference, these were the spec listed for Crysis.  I read that it's not going to be as demanding this time round. 

Minimum System Requirements:
OS - Windows XP or Windows Vista
Processor - 2.8GHz or faster (XP); 3.2GHz or faster * (Vista)
Memory - 1GB RAM or 1.5GB RAM (Vista)
Video Card - 256MB **
Hard Drive - 12GB
Sound Card - DirectX 9.0c compatible

Recommended System Requirements:
OS - Windows XP / Vista
Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.2GHz
Memory - 2GB RAM
Video Card - Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS/640 or similar


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 2, 2011)

9GB?

So short game then.


----------



## Frick (Feb 2, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Just for reference, these were the spec listed for Crysis.  I read that it's not going to be as demanding this time round.



If it actually requires a 8800GT to run it's pretty demanding.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 2, 2011)

wonder how 2x 3870X2's stacks up in it lol if it wants at least an 8800GT its going to pushing some nice graphics


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 2, 2011)

Frick said:


> If it actually requires a 8800GT to run it's pretty demanding.



So I guess the PS3 version should be quite dumbed down then?


----------



## REALIN (Feb 2, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> So I guess the PS3 version should be quite dumbed down then?



Hopefully to PS3 version is actually programmed to use the cell cpu good. But I'm getting the PS3 version for awesome graphics and better controls.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 2, 2011)

Frick said:


> If it actually requires a 8800GT to run it's pretty demanding.



good I was hoping they didn't go all console weak.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 2, 2011)

Is it going to be released on the Wii?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2011)

Port fail.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 2, 2011)

Console versions?  Oh god.  Now the 12 year olds will only talk about MAXIMUM STRENGTH.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 2, 2011)

Your like 6 yrs older than them I mean Really?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 2, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Your like 6 yrs older than them I mean Really?



More like 8.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> More like 8.



lulz I could almost be your dad.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lulz I could almost be your dad.



Only if your name was TheMilkMan


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Only if your name was TheMilkMan



Dat ma brotha.


----------



## Red_Machine (Feb 2, 2011)

These seem awfully high for a game that is supposedly less graphically intensive.  Are these officially confirmed?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2011)

hope this isn't going to be demanding because it is a console port, but because it has 10x superior graphics than consoles


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 2, 2011)

n-ster said:


> hope this isn't going to be demanding because it is a console port, but because it has 10x superior graphics than consoles



got a source for your info?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm sorry, maybe you misunderstood.

I said that I _*HOPE*_ that the minimum reqs are so high because it will have better graphics than the consoles, and not because it is a shitty console port


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 2, 2011)

n-ster said:


> shitty console port



what do you base this off of?


----------



## JC316 (Feb 2, 2011)

Frick said:


> If it actually requires a 8800GT to run it's pretty demanding.



+1. My laptop might be OK for medium settings.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> what do you base this off of?



 said I AM HOPING THIS WILL NOT BE A SHITTY CONSOLE PORT

means I wish that this does not turn into a shitty console port. I am not saying it will be at all, I am hoping it will not be

I wish that the reqs are high because of it having better graphics (ie: PC game ported to consoles), and hopefully not because it is a console port (ie: consoe game ported to PC)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2011)

Crysis 1
Recommended GPU: Video Card - Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS/640 or similar 

Crysis 2
NVIDIA 8800 GT 512MB Ram or better

Thats right.....Not a 470 or anything with real balls by todays standard. Port balls deep. Told yall but no one listens to me.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2011)

between recommended and minimum there is a huge difference

minimum is NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT or greater; ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (Radeon X800 Pro for Vista) or greater. with 256mb


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 2, 2011)

REALIN said:


> Hopefully to PS3 version is actually programmed to use the cell cpu good. But I'm getting the PS3 version for awesome graphics and better controls.



I dont see point in your sentence.how can be possibly better graphic and controls for ps3.its obivious that PS3 will never have better graphics than PC and its obiviosly that shooters are better playing on keyboard and mouse than on gamepad.its already proven 100 years ago and your arguments are uselless against it.


----------



## Ev1LrYu (Feb 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Crysis 1
> Recommended GPU: Video Card - Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS/640 or similar
> 
> Crysis 2
> ...



I also pray that it will not be a sucky console port... But for now allow me to stress:

Crysis 1 *Recommended* GPU - 8800gts 640 (and we all know how smooth(?) that ran the game right at enthusiast settings right?! :shadedshu)

Crysis 2 *MINIMUM* NVIDIA 8800 GT 512MB Ram (IIRC 8800GT 512 >= 8800GTS 640).


Here's to hoping this will push hardware, and will actually have good gameplay to go along with graphics


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 2, 2011)

noone will buy game if they show in recommended specs 580GTX or similar(beause not everyone can afford to get card for 400£.thats why they put in vcards anyone can afford.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 2, 2011)

Meh idc if it turns out to be a shitty console port in terms of graphics.. which I highly doubt it will be.... BUT if it is, at least we get to run it at 60fps. I prefer 60fps more than anything especially on a shooter, imo this is why COD does so well in their franchise it can run high frames on console and low end PC... 30fps for an FPS doesn't match up to me!


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2011)

Arciks said:


> I dont see point in your sentence.how can be possibly better graphic and controls for ps3.its obivious that PS3 will never have better graphics than PC and its obiviosly that shooters are better playing on keyboard and mouse than on gamepad.its already proven 100 years ago and your arguments are uselless against it.



WRONG 

If the Cell engine is used to its full potential, with the combination of the possibility that Crysis 2 will be a Console Port, It is indeed possible that the PS3 version has better graphics.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 2, 2011)

ok in that fact maybe,but not in control fact, because mouse and keyboard will beat any shooter player who plays on gamepad


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2011)

I know some people who are way better on a gamepad than KB + mouse xD but yes, 99.99% of  the time, in an FPS KB + mouse is better than gamepad ofc. doesn't mean you can't enjoy an FPS with a gamepad though


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 2, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I know some people who are way better on a gamepad than KB + mouse xD but yes, 99.99% of  the time, in an FPS KB + mouse is better than gamepad ofc. doesn't mean you can't enjoy an FPS with a gamepad though



I must admit i played borderlands on ps3, but with k/m its way better 
Edit: I really hope that crysis 2 wont be console port, because than i wont buy it.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the only reason companies release games on both PCs and consoles is to say "well, it seems as though consoles sell a lot more copies than PCs do. How about all future games we just develop for the console and port to the PC?"

That said, hopefully Crysis II is a true PC port to console. I hate hearing people complain of console ports (myself included).


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok, lets not discuss consoles here.

Honestly, I'm a little disappointed with the requirements considering the whole 'but will it play Crysis' ? Metro 2033 has recommends a GTX 470/480...I was kinda hoping for requirements along those lines.


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 2, 2011)

The specs listed are the MINIMUM..NOT RECOMMENDED hardware.

See the difference?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 2, 2011)

I saw a statement from someone who works at crytek that said the game was ported from pc to console not vice versa.

So crappy console rip should bve no probs


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 2, 2011)

here's the latest so cool down: 

First information about the PC system requirements has surfaced on Electronic Arts Germany's Crysis 2 blog. The full (translated) list is below. There were no mention whether the following requirements are the minimum or the recommended ones. The full system requirements announcement should be due soon. 


Update: Crytek has now stated that these minimum requirements are not official nor final. Stay tuned for the proper announcement. 

source: incrysis.com

And no, it is not a console port. Apparently Cryengine 3 is capable of doing stuff simultaneously on all three platforms. Hope we'll have a wonderfui game in March.


----------



## meran (Feb 2, 2011)

haha i saw how smooth my 5850 run crysis hope it will with crysis 2 too


----------



## Benetanegia (Feb 2, 2011)

n-ster said:


> WRONG
> 
> If the Cell engine is used to its full potential, with the combination of the possibility that Crysis 2 will be a Console Port, It is indeed possible that the PS3 version has better graphics.



Not to derail the thread, but Cell is not very powerful by todays standards. Any Core i7 or 6 core Phenom 2 is faster than Cell on peak math, not to mention actual/sustainable performance. And on top of that Cell has nothing to do with graphics in a broad sense (modern graphics as you would see in Crysis), it's only used to add some effects and filters.

Cell alone == useless for graphics.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> Not to derail the thread, but Cell is not very powerful by todays standards. Any Core i7 or 6 core Phenom 2 is faster than Cell on peak math, not to mention actual/sustainable performance. And on top of that Cell has nothing to do with graphics in a broad sense (modern graphics as you would see in Crysis), it's only used to add some effects and filters.
> 
> Cell alone == useless for graphics.



If cell is used to its fll potential, the graphics will be better than the Xbox 360 version. And if Crysis 2 turns out to be a console port to its worse sense, than graphics on the PC would only be about the same as the X360, which means that even practically, it is possible to see a game with better graphics on the ps3 than on a PC.

I'm am not debating the capability of a PC vs Console as any mid-range PC is more powerful, but a game can be developped so badly that indeed, it could look better on a console

It probably won't hppen with Crysis 2 as they are known for their graphics and they have been in the PC market for quite a while, so it will most likely be a PC port or even not a port (developped for each system individually)

Oh and for me, post processing, better effects and filters does = better graphics


----------



## KainXS (Feb 2, 2011)

"looks at fifa 2010"

if its a port . . . . . I don't know what I would say.


----------



## Benetanegia (Feb 2, 2011)

n-ster said:


> If cell is used to its fll potential, the graphics will be better than the Xbox 360 version. And if Crysis 2 turns out to be a console port to its worse sense, than graphics on the PC would only be about the same as the X360, which means that even practically, it is possible to see a game with better graphics on the ps3 than on a PC.
> 
> I'm am not debating the capability of a PC vs Console as any mid-range PC is more powerful, but a game can be developped so badly that indeed, it could look better on a console
> 
> ...



Fair enough, but it will not happen. They have already showed the workflow and their tools, and how they develop for the PC version and their tools automatically create the console versions from it, dynamically adjusting the level of detail of both geometry and textures, and probably shader quality/accuracy.

Also I'm not even sure of your first sentence. Even if Cell it's used to its full potential it will mean very little. Don't buy Sony's PR stuff on how Cell is amazing, it's not, the games they claim to extensively use Cell and hence have better graphics are just using ALL the resources better (mainly the GPU). Granted, unlike PC games, most console games completely lack good post-process effects (because their DX9 level GPUs can only give so much) and like I said Cell can indeed help there (in comparison to XB360, against PCs it cannot hold a candle). For me, texture and shader quality is far more important than filter quality so IMO most games look better on the XB360 anyway, despite lacking or having lesser quality effects/filters.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2011)

My argument is that it is possible, not that it will happen 

Yea, as KainXS pointed out... Fifa 2010


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 2, 2011)

Isn't the peak processing power of the ps3 as a whole somewhere around 1 to 2 teraflops. If so, a single gtx 580 alone has like 3 or 4 teraflops...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> Fair enough, but it will not happen. They have already showed the workflow and their tools, and how they develop for the PC version and their tools automatically create the console versions from it, dynamically adjusting the level of detail of both geometry and textures, and probably shader quality/accuracy.
> 
> Also I'm not even sure of your first sentence. Even if Cell it's used to its full potential it will mean very little. Don't buy Sony's PR stuff on how Cell is amazing, it's not, the games they claim to extensively use Cell and hence have better graphics are just using ALL the resources better (mainly the GPU). Granted, unlike PC games, most console games completely lack good post-process effects (because their DX9 level GPUs can only give so much) and like I said Cell can indeed help there (in comparison to XB360, against PCs it cannot hold a candle). For me, texture and shader quality is far more important than filter quality so IMO most games look better on the XB360 anyway, despite lacking or having lesser quality effects/filters.



Where have you been man. Aint seen you in a while!


----------



## ctrain (Feb 2, 2011)

char[] rager said:


> Isn't the peak processing power of the ps3 as a whole somewhere around 1 to 2 teraflops. If so, a single gtx 580 alone has like 3 or 4 teraflops...



no, around 400 if i remember right. sony gave some hilariously inflated number.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2011)

ctrain said:


> no, around 400 if i remember right. sony gave some hilariously inflated number.



400 teraflops MY ASS.


----------



## ctrain (Feb 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 400 teraflops MY ASS.



gflops... hurr hurr


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2011)

char[] rager said:


> Isn't the peak processing power of the ps3 as a whole somewhere around 1 to 2 teraflops. If so, a single gtx 580 alone has like 3 or 4 teraflops...



i'm sorry, why are you comparing a 4.5 year old console to a graphics card that is twice the price and 5 years new and the current graphic king?

the Cell's peak is 410GFlops
a stock i7 980 has a peak of 107.55 GFlops


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 2, 2011)

Because I am an ass, right?

I think that is the answer you are looking for.

If not, I don't have an answer.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 2, 2011)

ctrain said:


> no, around 400 if i remember right. sony gave some hilariously inflated number.





n-ster said:


> the Cell's peak is 410GFlops
> a stock i7 980 has a peak of 107.55 GFlops



There's the hilariously inflated number  Its not false, the cell is much more powerful but it also requires specially optimized software to run on it else we'd be seeing it on desktops etc. Correct me if I'm wrong also, the CELL processor has 8 REAL (not virtual) cores altogether, if anything is holding back consoles it is the GPU they are using.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't see why some of you prefer anal over console... they are no fuss and no set up... most of us have upgraded gpu's 2 or 3 times since the release of the ps3. PS3 wins and will keep winning until the ps4 comes out.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 2, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I don't see why some of you prefer anal over console... they are no fuss and no set up... most of us have upgraded gpu's 2 or 3 times since the release of the ps3. PS3 wins and will keep winning until the ps4 comes out.



We upgrade because we want to and who said this was a competition? Have fun on your console no-one cares I have all 3 consoles and my PC, I use them all for different games in my preference I'd suggest more people should do the same but not everyone can afford a mid range rig.

And imo if anyone prefers anal it would be playing an FPS game on a gamepad it's just as bad as playing driving games on a keyboard.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2011)

We are talking about peak performance, not average 

=As for a fair comparision, a 8800 GTS G80 has 403.2 GFLOPS peak and a GeForce 8800 GS has 396 GFLOPS peak

The Cell may not be the greatest thing in the world, but it isn't bad. Everyone thinks it is the shittiest thing in the world and has no purpose for some reason


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 2, 2011)

randomflip said:


> who said this was a competition



umm when someone compares a product to another to determine which is best is the basic definition of a competition.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 2, 2011)

REALIN said:


> Hopefully to PS3 version is actually programmed to use the cell cpu good. But I'm getting the PS3 version for awesome graphics and better controls.



 

Awesome graphics? Better controls? You cannot get better graphics and controls then a built gaming PC and a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 2, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> umm when someone compares a product to another to determine which is best is the basic definition of a competition.



Really? I thought we were having a discussion and not another drawn out console vs PC fanboy war, but meh unsubbing now..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 2, 2011)

n-ster said:


> WRONG
> 
> If the Cell engine is used to its full potential, with the combination of the possibility that Crysis 2 will be a Console Port, It is indeed possible that the PS3 version has better graphics.



OKAY NO! Cell engine is a processor and not a GPU. Processors are meant for physics of the game and other things not visuals. CPU's are also known to render graphics terribly. Even if the game is a console port, the PC still gets AA settings, AF settings, and much higher resolutions and better frame rate. I can gaurentee you the PS3 version will not run native 1080P if anything its 720p or lower. you set it to 1080p its just scaled to that, which doesnt mean its running at legitimate 1080p. No matter what game if its released on the PC it will look better on the PC. 

/argument


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 2, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Really? I thought we were having a discussion and not another drawn out console vs PC fanboy war, but meh unsubbing now..





randomflip said:


> There's the hilariously inflated number  Its not false, the cell is much more powerful but it also requires specially optimized software to run on it else we'd be seeing it on desktops etc. Correct me if I'm wrong also, the CELL processor has 8 REAL (not virtual) cores altogether, if anything is holding back consoles it is the GPU they are using.





randomflip said:


> Meh idc if it turns out to be a shitty console port in terms of graphics.. which I highly doubt it will be.... BUT if it is, at least we get to run it at 60fps. I prefer 60fps more than anything especially on a shooter, imo this is why COD does so well in their franchise it can run high frames on console and low end PC... 30fps for an FPS doesn't match up to me!





randomflip said:


> We upgrade because we want to and who said this was a competition? Have fun on your console no-one cares I have all 3 consoles and my PC, I use them all for different games in my preference I'd suggest more people should do the same but not everyone can afford a mid range rig.
> 
> And imo if anyone prefers anal it would be playing an FPS game on a gamepad it's just as bad as playing driving games on a keyboard.



i quoted all your posts in the thread... you talk about consoles in every single one?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> OKAY NO! Cell engine is a processor and not a GPU. Processors are meant for physics of the game and other things not visuals. CPU's are also known to render graphics terribly. Even if the game is a console port, the PC still gets AA settings, AF settings, and much higher resolutions and better frame rate. I can gaurentee you the PS3 version will not run native 1080P if anything its 720p or lower. you set it to 1080p its just scaled to that, which doesnt mean its running at legitimate 1080p. No matter what game if its released on the PC it will look better on the PC.
> 
> /argument



Fifa 2010

point is if you port in really badly, it can actually look worse on the PC. Has nothing to do with PCs being less powerful or not as we all know PCs are more powerful in most cases


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 2, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Fifa 2010
> 
> point is if you port in really badly, it can actually look worse on the PC. Has nothing to do with PCs being less powerful or not as we all know PCs are more powerful in most cases



never ever have i noticed that. Post Console pictures then PC pictures of FIFA 2010. Almost gaurentee that the PC picture will actually be running in legitimate HD


----------



## Benetanegia (Feb 2, 2011)

n-ster said:


> i'm sorry, why are you comparing a 4.5 year old console to a graphics card that is twice the price and 5 years new and the current graphic king?
> 
> the Cell's peak is 410GFlops
> a stock i7 980 has a peak of 107.55 GFlops



Cell's peak is NOT 410 Gflops. That's the peak of a blade server using Cell processors and not the same variant as the one used in the PS3. The peak performance is around 25 Gflops per core (SPE) and since only 6 SPE are available to developers (1 is disabled for yields, another 1 is reserved for the OS) that's around 150 Gflops. That's for single precision, DP is 1/4 of that.

I thought Core i7 was around 150 Gflops too, but it seems it was on OCed one. In any case peak performance is almost irrelevant for games, although it may be and look good on some benchmarks like linpack. On any realistic application modern PC CPUs are much much faster. Cell is better in peak performance per die area and perf/watt but that's about it.



n-ster said:


> We are talking about peak performance, not average
> 
> =As for a fair comparision, a 8800 GTS G80 has 403.2 GFLOPS peak and a GeForce 8800 GS has 396 GFLOPS peak
> 
> The Cell may not be the greatest thing in the world, but it isn't bad. Everyone thinks it is the shittiest thing in the world and has no purpose for some reason



GPUs have a much higher peak floating point performance, indeed, but once again you cannot compare them to PC CPUs. You can compare them to Cell's SPEs though.

Cell is not bad, but it's not half as good as Sony wants to make everybody believe and people in the know hate it because of that. Misleading info and hype has that effect, at least on me. It's that and the fact that it's so difficult to program and optimize for. IMO It's the way in which console after console Sony tries to force everyone to their programming model, even when the whole industry is moving in a different direction, and that's why the 3 PPE cpu in the XB360 is so successful in comparison to Cell's 1 PPE + 7 SPE approach.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 2, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> i quoted all your posts in the thread... you talk about consoles in every single one?



And.... your point is? I'll quote you this time.

[TROLL]





garyinhere said:


> I don't see why some of you prefer anal over console... they are no fuss and no set up... most of us have upgraded gpu's 2 or 3 times since the release of the ps3. PS3 wins and will keep winning until the ps4 comes out.


[/TROLL]


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not trolling lol i have not gone after anyone ? Is that the word you use to deflect attention off yourself when i called you out on the console comments you made? I call you a troll

and thank you for the bottom quote. the one that proves my point.

edit: ohh and you must have forgot to press the unsubb button or are you trolling?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 2, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I'm not trolling lol i have not gone after anyone ? Is that the word you use to deflect attention off yourself when i called you out on the console comments you made? I call you a troll
> 
> and thank you for the bottom quote. the one that proves my point.



the PS3 is definitely winning. have you not seen the sales on the wii xbox and ps3 lately? the PS3 is down the shitter now and Playstation Move i call Playstation Sex toy was a complete flop and added nothing to the market. the Playstation is in a whole right now and will not win and never was.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 2, 2011)

lol were did this thread go!

the PS3 is not as good a PC for graphics nor is a 360. that being said i REALLY hope that this game was designed for the PC not some garbage console port.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 2, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I'm not trolling lol i have not gone after anyone ? Is that the word you use to deflect attention off yourself when i called you out on the console comments you made? I call you a troll
> 
> and thank you for the bottom quote. the one that proves my point.
> 
> edit: ohh and you must have forgot to press the unsubb button or are you trolling?



lmao it's okay my friend, you win.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 2, 2011)

cdawall said:


> lol were did this thread go!
> 
> the PS3 is not as good a PC for graphics nor is a 360. that being said i REALLY hope that this game was designed for the PC not some garbage console port.



i hope its a PC port at least!


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 2, 2011)

I would lean more for it being geared at the console+

@randomflip... no worries man it's not about winning to me


----------



## cdawall (Feb 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i hope its a PC port at least!



i wouldn't mind that i could care less if it plays like shit on my PS3 lol

i am curious how it will play on my HTPC...specs in my sys specs min video card but a good cpu....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 2, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I would lean more for it being geared at the console+



and your on a pc tech forum yet you want a game that was first made on the PC to be made on the console and ported to the PC

i smell a troll


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> and your on a pc tech forum yet you want a game that was first made on the PC to be made on the console and ported to the PC
> 
> i smell a troll



that's not what i said at all... crysis was an epic PC game so why would you think that they wouldn't want to dip there hands into the console money too?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 2, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> that's not what i said at all... crysis was an epic PC game so why would you think that they wouldn't want to dip there hands into the console money too?



your wording just made it sound like you want it to be a console port.


ON TOPIC: I have already decided im getting this on my PC no matter what happens!


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> your wording just made it sound like you want it to be a console port.



nah meant console + pc thought people would get it sorry


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 2, 2011)

Didn't they say they just had to code it once and their game engine would convert it to work for everything else?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea the console market is huge and at 50~60$ a pop for the game, they make lotsa money for sure.

Of course Cell's performance is not what Sony says it is. but the Cell processor is not bad at all. In a PS3 you have a 3D Blu-ray player, 120~160GB HDD, a 7800GTX, the Cell engine... etc etc,  all for 299$ (Lowest price I could fine shipped and taxed was 267$ for the 160GB new). Not to mention it is already built for you.

What can a 299$ OEM HTPC give me? Atom + ION

this is why consoles are popular, and IMO, this is why they might concentrate too much on the console version


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 3, 2011)

n-ster said:


> this is why consoles are popular, and IMO, this is why they might concentrate too much on the console version



exactly my point Sony was a genius when they priced the ps3 most people were switching to blu rays and could buy a 2-3 hundred dollar player or a $400 console that they could play games on too


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 3, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Yea the console market is huge and at 50~60$ a pop for the game, they make lotsa money for sure.
> 
> Of course Cell's performance is not what Sony says it is. but the Cell processor is not bad at all. In a PS3 you have a 3D Blu-ray player, 120~160GB HDD, a 7800GTX, the Cell engine... etc etc,  all for 299$ (Lowest price I could fine shipped and taxed was 267$ for the 160GB new). Not to mention it is already built for you.
> 
> ...



Ease of use and price is why Console exist, yes. Otherwise there wouldn't be a need for em. For those able to afford it and care for it there is PC. 

Game companies make lots of money by developing for as many gaming consoles as they can. People who end up buying the game twice once for one console and then one for another(Or PC) are exactly the type of people Game companies want.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 3, 2011)

Also, developing for Consoles is much easier than developing for the PC. Where the money is for most game developers is in the consoles, then they port it to PC in  rush to get a couple of extra bucks

ofc FPS is a bit different since KB+M is so much superior, they usually try to port it better lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 3, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Also, developing for Consoles is much easier than developing for the PC. Where the money is for most game developers is in the consoles, then they port it to PC in  rush to get a couple of extra bucks
> 
> *ofc FPS is a bit different since KB+M is so much superior, they usually try to port it better lol*



tell that to infinity ward


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 3, 2011)

anyone tried this yet?


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 3, 2011)

you guy's are being silly! these are the min requirements not recommended. LoL


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 3, 2011)

cdawall said:


> lol were did this thread go!
> 
> the PS3 is not as good a PC for graphics nor is a 360. that being said i REALLY hope that this game was designed for the PC not some garbage console port.



The developers said it wasn't going to be a port


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 3, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/hs868.snc4/71175_372098968332_3496435_n.jpg
> you guy's are being silly! these are the min requirements not recommended. LoL



Why are you using a picture of a condom?

Ontopic: both minimum and recommended requirements have their limitations, because we don't now the resolution that they are based on. They might be 1280x1024 as well as 1080p.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 3, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Why are you using a picture of a condom?
> 
> Ontopic: both minimum and recommended requirements have their limitations, because we don't now the resolution that they are based on. They might be 1280x1024 as well as 1080p.



it's a silly condom


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't think the spec difference between the original and this has a as much to do with performance as it does the fact that hardware is much better now.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 3, 2011)

we need to clean the Cell(s) off our condoms and move on its killin this thread.

the minimum requirements don't look too bad considering that minimum is usually wrong, not bad.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 3, 2011)

So what is the MAXIMUM GAME specs?

I guess with those the sky is the limit, but i would choose consistent 60FPS with everything in highest settings and 4Xaa and 16Xaf. Maybe 580? dual 560? dual 580?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 3, 2011)

douglatins said:


> So what is the MAXIMUM GAME specs?



we'll know when the game comes out


----------



## KainXS (Feb 3, 2011)

If Crytek holds up to what they did years ago then who knows.

Crysis wasn't all that good of a game, It was popular because it gave a benchmark to the capabilities of PC's, thats why I think it was popular, once they leave that you have a game with a decent storyline some nice visuals and thats it.

But yea we gotta wait and see.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 3, 2011)

indeed, the gameplay is okay (with the addition nanosuit capabilities) but it feels just like FarCry 1 (altho i enjoyed FC more than crysis, good ol days of SM 2/3.0 hehe)


----------



## ctrain (Feb 3, 2011)

n-ster said:


> i'm sorry, why are you comparing a 4.5 year old console to a graphics card that is twice the price and 5 years new and the current graphic king?
> 
> the Cell's peak is 410GFlops
> a stock i7 980 has a peak of 107.55 GFlops



definitely not 400, it's floating around 200. 400ish was my guess for the entire system.

the cell is a floating point monster in cpu land, but it's not all fun and sunshine since it suffers horribly in ways that x86 doesn't.



nvidiaintelftw said:


> OKAY NO! Cell engine is a processor and not a GPU. Processors are meant for physics of the game and other things not visuals. CPU's are also known to render graphics terribly.
> 
> /argument



cell does a lot of graphics work that is offloaded from the gpu.



ViperXTR said:


> anyone tried this yet?
> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/1716/image15583985.jpg



where did this come from?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 3, 2011)

ctrain said:


> definitely not 400, it's floating around 200. 400ish was my guess for the entire system.
> 
> the cell is a floating point monster in cpu land, but it's not all fun and sunshine since it suffers horribly in ways that x86 doesn't.
> 
> ...



never said they didnt. but just because the cell renders some of the GPU's load doesnt mean that the visual quality will actually be as good as if the GPU did it all


----------



## ctrain (Feb 3, 2011)

no reason for the quality to be inherently worse. the cell is well suited to the task, it has a fat pipe to the gpu so communication is fast, it's there to help. the ps3 has no notion of stuff like geometry or compute shaders but the cell can simulate it.

better the spus put to work than doing nothing at all.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 3, 2011)

Cell is used to do Morphological Anti Aliasing post processing for God of War III afaik, since the RSX might be too overburdened for traditional AA.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 3, 2011)

Crysis2 is not even a port. People keep reiterating that, but its not. It comes from one single source, and can be delivered/compiled to whatever platform. Cryengine3 was made with that in mind.


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 3, 2011)

> The third iteration of Crytek's proprietary CryENGINE® is the only all-in-one game development solution for the PC, Xbox 360™ and PlayStation®3 that is truly next-gen ready.


- From Crytek

http://crytek.com/cryengine/cryengine3/overview


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 3, 2011)

I think you all should download from here, at TPU, the new trailer from Crysis 2 (720p). Looks very good and I bet that most of the action scenes will look the same on the PC version. As for the system requirements I am pretty sure that, as in Crysis 1, we will have detailed settings so that even a moderate system will be capable of running it depending on what you choose. Also I am sure that in order to max everything out in DX11 one will need a pretty high-end rig. Otherwise what's the point of 500 plus dollars GPUs?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thought I'd add this before thread gets locked or posts deleted.

CONSOLES R TEH GAYS LULZ LULZ LULZ LULZZZZ

Cmon folks everyone knows your not buying consoles for the hardware anyway, you buy them to play games so discussing their hardware pros and cons is silly.


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 3, 2011)

I just hope that console quality settings on PC should be achievable by a dual core CPU and 512MB VRAM gcard like GTS450 range(i noe it's 1GB but still) and 2GB system ram(thnx win7, maybe XP will run on less, but under DX9)


----------



## wolf (Feb 3, 2011)

cant wait for the demo, hopefully they include a benchmark run in it too.

heres hoping for equal or better performance than Crysis, with equal or better visuals.

the change of setting alone is going to look amazing imo.


----------



## Benetanegia (Feb 3, 2011)

thunderising said:


> I just hope that console quality settings on PC should be achievable by a dual core CPU and 512MB VRAM gcard like GTS450 range(i noe it's 1GB but still) and 2GB system ram(thnx win7, maybe XP will run on less, but under DX9)



Of course it will. That has always been attainable, even was on Crysis 1* with a comparable build at the time (i.e with a HD3850, GF 7900 or X1900) but it also required you to play with comparable settings, which would include low resolution (720p or maybe 1440*900), low anisotropic filtering settings and low AA (2x), if at all. With Crysis 2, and the computer you mention, I'm pretty sure you will be able to attain better shader/texture/shadow settings than on consoles AND still be able to use 1080p + 16xAF + 4xAA.

* I mean that on Crysis 1 you could use a combo of medium, high and some low settings and attain same or better graphics than those in console games at the time.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 3, 2011)

New Crysis 2 trailer. Bad ass! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srnlT2oIKQg


----------



## newconroer (Feb 4, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Console versions?  Oh god.  Now the 12 year olds will only talk about MAXIMUM STRENGTH.



Better than old men talking about 'maximum strength' ...if you catch my drift.


----------



## wolf (Feb 4, 2011)

newconroer said:


> Better than old men talking about 'maximum strength' ...if you catch my drift.



dirty.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 4, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I know some people who are way better on a gamepad than KB + mouse



No you don't.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 4, 2011)

dunno why some people are moaning, they are recommending a 3.5 year old GPU and 4 year old dual core as minimum req's I would say thats about standard for most modern games, though that said, I was never a fan of the 1st one so doubt I will like this one anymore!!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 8, 2011)

New facts about Crysis on PC revealed by Cevat Yerli, the man behind Crytek. Interesting stuff. If you want to read all the link is here 

http://www.next-gen.biz/features/crysis-2-interview

Just a teaser: "There was a bit of confusion over the source of the latest screenshots released. Which platform did they came from? PC?

I think they were a mix. There was one 360 and the others were PC. But honestly, the PC version hasn’t been shown off yet at all. They were rendered out of PC but at console settings. The PC settings aren’t being disclosed at all right now. We haven’t made any screenshots yet that show the PC settings."


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Where the hell is the freaking demo? 

_Sigh* another reason I hate the x360... Like I needed one. _


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 8, 2011)

For me crisys died when it was announced on consoles.This game should be only PC gerne.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone else think that fighting aliens or else thorough city ruins is getting boring and LAME???
I'm thinking that the same $hit happened in games like Duke Nukem 3D, FEAR, Gears of War, Stalkers, Metro 2033, Deus Ex 2, etc, etc...shadedshu:shadedshu


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 9, 2011)

So much moaning about a game that was never good. Really, what exactly is so awesome about Crysis other than showing off your penis rig specs?


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 9, 2011)

the suit voice? MAXIMUM ARMOR, CLOAK ENGAGED. that was pretty cool..


----------



## JATownes (Feb 9, 2011)

pr0n Inspector said:


> So much moaning about a game that was never good. Really, what exactly is so awesome about Crysis other than showing off your penis rig specs?



I thought Crysis was actually a very good game...the gameplay of fighting Koreans that then evolves into an alien shootout was imaginative in my opinion.  Not to mention that the graphics had no comparison at the time of release, and with certain mods out there, they got even better.


----------



## Frick (Feb 9, 2011)

pr0n Inspector said:


> So much moaning about a game that was never good. Really, what exactly is so awesome about Crysis other than showing off your penis rig specs?



Ir wasn't mind blowing but it was an ok shooter with a decent story.


----------



## StoneCold Chaos (Feb 9, 2011)

Really looking forward to this game, when it does come out.  Played both Crysis, and Crysis Warhead, and thought that WH was a bit better.  Never did dabble to much in the Mp portion of the games, mainly because I would be a bullet magnet.  

Can't wait for the Pc demo!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Crysis 1
> Recommended GPU: Video Card - Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS/640 or similar
> 
> Crysis 2
> ...



no i hear ya im banking on this being dev'd for the 360 and then moved to PC wtf lame.


----------



## Frick (Feb 9, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> no i hear ya im banking on this being dev'd for the 360 and then moved to PC wtf lame.



8800GT is MINIMUM for Crysis 2 while the GTS was RECOMMENDED for the first.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 9, 2011)

Frick said:


> 8800GT is MINIMUM for Crysis 2 while the GTS was RECOMMENDED for the first.



so? i could tell the engineers to include diff textures for the PC version too.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 9, 2011)

> Cevat Yerli of Crytek, the makers of Far Cry, Crysis and Crysis Warhead has publicly stated:
> 
> We are suffering currently from the huge piracy that is encompassing Crysis. We seem to lead the charts in piracy by a large margin, a chart leading that is not desirable. I believe that’s the core problem of PC Gaming, piracy, to the degree [that PC gamers who] pirate games inherently destroy the platform. Similar games on consoles sell factors of 4-5 more. It was a big lesson for us and *I believe we won’t have PC exclusives as we did with Crysis in future*.



Yerli said that years ago. a lot of work went into making CryEngine 3 for consoles.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Yerli said that years ago. a lot of work went into making CryEngine 3 for consoles.



not to mention werent the VERY early videos on PS3 and xbox exclusives? they hadent made a PC version of the levels from what i remember at that time.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the suit voice? MAXIMUM ARMOR, CLOAK ENGAGED. that was pretty cool..


 + 1

i thought all of crysis  was very good, and deffinaltely the best inside an alien ship bit ive yet seen on anything including film,it was sensational and baffling, perfect

also im sure i heard a crytek spokesperson state that crysis 2 would deffinately be a true replacement for 1 in the CAN IT RUN CRYSIS THO category we all talked about,way back when and im sure he also stated that like the first it would be a FEW years before people can truly max it.  I know ive no proof of this! im asking if anyone else heard or rems this?


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 9, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> not to mention werent the VERY early videos on PS3 and xbox exclusives? they hadent made a PC version of the levels from what i remember at that time.



i'm not sure. sometimes developers are sneaky and demo the PC version with XBOX 360 controller. latest example of that is a title called Brink by Bethesda.


----------



## Frick (Feb 9, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> so? i could tell the engineers to include diff textures for the PC version too.



My point was that Mailman's comment isn't all true. Crysis 1 only says 256MB graphic card with this comment: "Supported chipsets: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT or greater; ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (Radeon X800 Pro for Vista) or greater". And we don't even have the Recommended specs yet, so I don't see how people screams "port and it'll be horrible and and run like shiet!!!111!!" from looking at system specs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 9, 2011)

Frick said:


> My point was that Mailman's comment isn't all true. Crysis 1 only says 256MB graphic card with this comment: "Supported chipsets: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT or greater; ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (Radeon X800 Pro for Vista) or greater". And we don't even have the Recommended specs yet, so I don't see how people screams "port and it'll be horrible and and run like shiet!!!111!!" from looking at system specs.



i said that i would bank on it being a port. i didnt say that it was i just think its highly likely. and if its a port i think it will blow the game will handle like a console game like every other port. to an avid PC gamer the games playability has alot to do with how much you enjoy it just as much as graphics or story. if the game plays and handles like a console people will be dissapointed. Atleast those who enjoy PC games over console games.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 9, 2011)

can't wait U2K run it with a Pentium 3 and 7600gt at all high settings when it comes out


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 9, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> + 1
> 
> i thought all of crysis  was very good, and deffinaltely the best inside an alien ship bit ive yet seen on anything including film,it was sensational and baffling, perfect
> 
> ...


----------



## klokwyze (Feb 10, 2011)

Hopefully this one won't turn out like Black Ops. Crytek don't work for Activision do they? :shadedshu


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 10, 2011)

KainXS said:


> can't wait U2K run it with a Pentium 3 and 7600gt at all high settings when it comes out



no, he never use AGP, he used to e avid PCI gamer and he have PCI HD 2400,


----------



## TAViX (Feb 10, 2011)

Duude, I'm playing Crysis on my grandma PC right now on 800x600 resolution (I have a 15" CRT) , a Geforge 6800 GT AGP card, an Athlon 64 XP 3200+, and I have constant 30fps....(medium details) !!!


----------



## Stak (Feb 11, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Your like 6 yrs older than them I mean Really?



still theres a big diffrence between 12 years old and 18 years old .


----------



## n-ster (Feb 11, 2011)

Stak said:


> still theres a big diffrence between 12 years old and 18 years old .



I'm 18


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 11, 2011)

Port, port, bo, bort, fanna, naana, po, port, mi, my, mo, mort, PORT, POOOORT!


----------



## JATownes (Feb 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Port, port, bo, bort, fanna, naana, po, port, mi, my, mo, mort, PORT, POOOORT!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2011)

JATownes said:


>



Very few will get that joke.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Port, port, bo, bort, fanna, naana, po, port, mi, my, mo, mort, PORT, POOOORT!



i always thought it was fi fy mo mort


----------



## Stak (Feb 12, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I'm 18



me too


----------



## TAViX (Feb 13, 2011)

Seems indeed that this engine is faster that the one from Crysis. But is only DX9, so we won't fully know what happens until we have a good DX11 functional version...


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 13, 2011)

^^ only in DX9??

You cant compare Crysis and Crysis 2 in DX11 anyways, remember Crysis 2 didnt have DX11??


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 13, 2011)

comedy indeed it will definately look more like a port thats for certain it IS being ported to all 3 systems at same time due to their very clever development system cryengine3, it is just specially compiled for each system on the fly.
that dosnt mean any of the systems is suffering the shortcomings of the others tho as they say each system is optimized to perform the best it can with the resources it has

so in essence the ps3 xbox and pc will All be ports for def


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Story of Crysis 2*

This is what im talking about! except im kind of confused. there are human soldiers that are enemies and aliens that are enemies?? The infection at the beginning that eats people alive? is that from the Aliens??

http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/114/1149575p1.html

Watching the video makes me even more excited for this game though

EDIT: the multiplayer looks awesome too. that video looks great!


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 15, 2011)

Crynet Systems.. lol why does that sound familiar?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 15, 2011)

The infection reminds me of Dead Space and the Enemy Aliens and human soldiers remind me of Half Life 2.

Am I wrong for thinking as such?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 15, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> The infection reminds me of Dead Space and the Enemy Aliens and human soldiers remind me of Half Life 2.
> 
> Am I wrong for thinking as such?



not sure lol

Im excited for the multiplayer actually. looks awesome


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 15, 2011)

some one hit wonders have been written on table napkins...

I guess I just expect more with budgets in the millions and a virtual reality. if you can't write a story why not use a book instead? Boardwalk Empire and Dexter are based off books. any best sellers in the Sci-Fi genre?


----------



## AMDZSWE (Mar 1, 2011)

*Crysis 2 demo problems!!!! Help*

i installed the demo for pc but when i start it

it loads and then it says 

crysis 2 is not responding !111


wtf?



i got windows 7 ultimate 64x


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2011)

You are providing far too little information. Go to:

Control Panel-->Administrative Options-->Error Log. Read what it says about the application and post it up.


----------



## AMDZSWE (Mar 1, 2011)

Felet uppstod i programmet med namn: Crysis2Demo.exe, version 1.0.0.0, tidsstämpel 0x4d66871d
, felet uppstod i modulen med namn: atiu9pag.dll, version 8.14.1.6187, tidsstämpel 0x4d409c49
Undantagskod: 0xc0000005
Felförskjutning: 0x00003fc9
Process-ID: 0x46c
Programmets starttid: 0x01cbd838e71b932a
Sökväg till program: C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2 Demo\bin32\Crysis2Demo.exe
Sökväg till modul: C:\Windows\system32\atiu9pag.dll
Rapport-ID: 264d47ee-442c-11e0-9560-1c6f652170aa







- System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  Application Error 

  - EventID 1000 

   [ Qualifiers]  0 

   Level 2 

   Task 100 

   Keywords 0x80000000000000 

  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2011-03-01T17:48:44.000000000Z 

   EventRecordID 32294 

   Channel Application 

   Computer revvvvv-PC 

   Security 


- EventData 

   Crysis2Demo.exe 
   1.0.0.0 
   4d66871d 
   atiu9pag.dll 
   8.14.1.6187 
   4d409c49 
   c0000005 
   00003fc9 
   46c 
   01cbd838e71b932a 
   C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2 Demo\bin32\Crysis2Demo.exe 
   C:\Windows\system32\atiu9pag.dll 
   264d47ee-442c-11e0-9560-1c6f652170aa




::: i also get error on tune up utilities saying windows reports that the ASINSHelp device is not working properly what is that? :::::


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2011)

Disable/uninstall all 3rd party "tuning utilities" and the game might work. The problem is with your system somewhere and when you use these utilities no one could possibly know what it's doing to your computer.


----------



## AMDZSWE (Mar 1, 2011)

ok i will try i will come back soon and tell u how it went.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2011)

*Crysis 2 demo problem*

When I try to log in it says that my email address is already in use?

 or am I missing out something here?


----------



## TAViX (Mar 1, 2011)

Someone playing with your account already??


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2011)

I used my steam username to log in the game i.e. blackpanther75 and I get a stopping warning saying that my username should contain only letters and numbers.

It's if I try to register a _new_ username while in the demo that it says that my email address is already in use.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 1, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> When I try to log in it says that my email address is already in use?
> 
> or am I missing out something here?



are you talking about account creation as the login dosn't ask for email

if it is account creation it means you already have an account

try using your ea account as its an ea games game or your gamespy account as thats what the multiplayer is powered by


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

try creating a new account with a fake email... I already did twice and was lucky.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2011)

This is what happens:

I try with my Steam username and password:






And I get this:




(Ironically it confirms that my username uses valid characters...)

So afterwards I tried to create a new account:





Only to get this:  





________________________________

That gets me back to square one. If I try to log in with my existent email and username *blackpanther75* I get this message once again:





_______________________________



Edit: I don't know if it's relevant but if I click on 'forgotten password' (which I haven't forgotten) I get this:


----------



## Frick (Mar 1, 2011)

Can you reset the password?


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2011)

Frick said:


> Can you reset the password?



Nope see above, (I edited my post at the same time you submitted your post)


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

as i said use an email you never have used with gamespy/ea... or invent one


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2011)

Holy crap that worked. 

I can't understand why I had to use a long-forgotten email address to get the demo to work though...


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2011)

Because in their database, every username is associated with an exclusive unique email, and viceversa. 

Now if I only could retrieve my Flickr logon, after it was taken over by yahoo i am out of my own albums.


----------



## Eksbaks (Mar 3, 2011)

I have diffrnt problem.. my screen is too much white I can;t see the enemies from afar. Ive adjusted the monitor brightnesss settings and even the ingame brightness sett. It still doesn't work . pls help tnhx in advance!


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 3, 2011)

AMDZSWE said:


> Felet uppstod i programmet med namn: Crysis2Demo.exe, version 1.0.0.0, tidsstämpel 0x4d66871d
> , felet uppstod i modulen med namn: atiu9pag.dll, version 8.14.1.6187, tidsstämpel 0x4d409c49
> Undantagskod: 0xc0000005
> Felförskjutning: 0x00003fc9
> ...



Your atiu9pag.dll has to do with your drivers. I would recommend unistalling your drivers and 3rd party tools...This happen to me last night, be careful though because I had to reformat my windows 7. That is a last resort option...

However, don't feel too left out, the Demo has a lot of bugs in it. I can join a match and three seconds later get kicked or it will crash whenever I finish a round. Also, it seems that the rounds only last like 3 mins..This demo sucks. But, the multiplayer does seem promising.


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Crysis 2 Benchmark download?*

Just wondering if anyone has seen one and can confirm its a clean dl

Thanks!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 12, 2011)

crysis2benchmark? where??


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2011)

All that is currently out right now is a demo.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 12, 2011)

From the sound of everyone complaining about the graphics and of the game itself, I dont see why there should be a benchmark for Crysis 2 as the original one is more demanding. 

Again this is just what ive heard about the graphics of the game. I personally havent played it nor do i have the will to want to.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Crysis 2 PC screenshots*

Bye Crytek we won't miss you

http://www.gamereactor.eu/images/?textid=6760&id=239220&sid=11ced008b8db35dadf46c92c3bb3e106


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't know they adopted the IW Engine.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 18, 2011)

I cant wait for this game to come out will probably be 1 of 2 games i get this year!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 18, 2011)

Ah, prequel, must explain why the PC graphics are worse than Crysis 1...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 18, 2011)

*Crysis 2 - XBOX 360*

Achievement Unlocked - Can It Run Crysis?  

I've just started the campaign on Crysis 2 and I'm very impressed with how good it looks on the old shit kicker (360).


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2011)

I've merged all of the Crysis 2 threads together. Enjoy.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> I've merged all of the Crysis 2 threads together. Enjoy.



Thanks


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> I've merged all of the Crysis 2 threads together. Enjoy.



great idea  I was looking for some older posts too


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 18, 2011)

what a fail from crytek. they are completely sold out PC users claiming that the PC version would have a seperate team. but the funny thing is is look how crappy everything looks. extremely low resolution textures and everything looks flat. look at the top of the building with the green roof. so flat and crappy looking!


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 19, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> what a fail from crytek. they are completely sold out PC users claiming that the PC version would have a seperate team. but the funny thing is is look how crappy everything looks. extremely low resolution textures and everything looks flat. look at the top of the building with the green roof. so flat and crappy looking!



Maybe the PC version, aka DX11 version will look better. Maybe they've done the same stupid thing that was done in Unigine Heaven and nearly all the detail is given by tesselation (i.e. flat stairs and roof). At least I hope so, tbh.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 19, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> Maybe the PC version, aka DX11 version will look better. Maybe they've done the same stupid thing that was done in Unigine Heaven and nearly all the detail is given by tesselation (i.e. flat stairs and roof). At least I hope so, tbh.



theres no DX11 version unless the news about it coming in a patch is true. idc what crytek says anymore Crysis is so consolized now its a joke


----------



## Muhad (Mar 19, 2011)

*Questions:*

No servers show up at all!   Do we have to open any router ports?   Tried different filters.   Filters leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm impressed with the console version


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 19, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> theres no DX11 version unless the news about it coming in a patch is true. idc what crytek says anymore Crysis is so consolized now its a joke



DX11 on Crysis 2 is a fact afaik (many dx11 dll's and executables on the leaked alpha? idk myself because I have not seen it, but from what eople said in the thread). I think the rumor is that DX11 will only be available through the patch, but that hasn't even been confirmed isn't it? tbh I've not been following the news about Crysis 2 too much since last month, so maybe I'm completely lost.

In any case I'll continue to believe* and have hope until someone or the game itself breaks my bubble. lol

* Reasons I still have hope is:

1- Last month Yerli said that *everything* they had shown so far was the Xbox version of the game or PC game but with exact same quality settings as the console versions. The PC version has not been shown yet. The MP demo could be the same, it doesn't matter what settings you can choose on the demo if it only contains the content/textures of the console version. It is highly probqable IMO that, on their lazyness (and pressure from the PC comunity asking for the demo that console gamers already had) they just compiled the console demo to run on the PC. And let's be honest, the MP demo runs much better than Crysis 1 did, but the minimum and recommended specs for the final game are A LOT higher than they were on Crysis 1.

2- the roof and the columns look exactly like the ones on the Heaven benchmark. I hope that's because they're going to add those details with tesselation...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Has anyone else played this? im currently 1/4 through the game well im guessing im 1/4 through so far i think the AI in the game is amazing not the typical mildly retarded ai running around aimless with guns.they actually look for your shadow when your cloaked.The graphics are pretty good for console (X360).The aiming is a little different for me but im normally a keyboard and mouse kinda guy.seems really loose on the 360 some cool new features are the nanosuit is customizable and upgradable by killing aliens and taking DNA samples.nanovision is nice for dark areas. I would post screens but im sure there is NDA still.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 21, 2011)

WOkay guys, very INTERESTING question.

What settings does the XBOX 360 and PS3 render Crysis 2 at?

I mean we have on PC under DX9 multiplayer beta:

- Gamer(lowest)
- Advanced(medium)
- Hardcore(high)

There is no AA so I am presuming Crysis 2 on consoles wont have AA at all. So does Crysis 2 on consoles run at Hardcore DX9 settings?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

thunderising said:


> WOkay guys, very INTERESTING question.
> 
> What settings does the XBOX 360 and PS3 render Crysis 2 at?
> 
> ...



no, the consoles are not capable of hardcore settings. it was discussed earlier in the thread, but its more likely at gamer, with AA. IIRC, almost all 360 games have 4xaa applied.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 21, 2011)

PS3 Version looks shit. 

Jagged Edges everywhere. 

I can't even play the god dam game it looks so crap. I don't even feel like I'm playing with the god dam auto aim. Console version just feels like such a step backwards for Crysis:shadedshu

Thankfully I bought the game for PC, I just thought I'd check out what the PS3 version looks like. 

Can't wait for the DX11 Patch. Games fun but it wouldn't be Crysis if it didn't look goddly and make my system lag.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 21, 2011)

So is SLi fixed on first release?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> So is SLi fixed on first release?



thats related to nvidias drivers, and has nothing to do with the game.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 21, 2011)

hmm, gamer/// well atleast PC gamers are getting their Value for Money.

I preordered the game here in India for INR 800(~ $ 17.4 )


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

thunderising said:


> hmm, gamer/// well atleast PC gamers are getting their Value for Money.
> 
> I preordered the game here in India for INR 800(~ $ 17.4 )



ya sure its gunna be a legit copy, at that price? or are they already thinking its a failure and dropped the pricing?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 21, 2011)

Crysis 2 runs at 1152x720 and uses temporal anti-aliasing on the XBOX 360.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 21, 2011)

i dont think the game looks bad..maybe you guys that are complaining need better monitors or stop using vga and composite cables


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> ya sure its gunna be a legit copy, at that price? or are they already thinking its a failure and dropped the pricing?


Probably the EA Asia distro.. with flimsy dvd box and newspaper-ish manual.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 21, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> PS3 Version looks shit.
> 
> Jagged Edges everywhere.
> 
> ...



Strange.  It looks and runs very good on the 360 considering how old the consoles hardware is. 

I think I've found a slight bug, which I'm not going to moan about.  Because I can now carry 3 mains weapons (instead of 2) aswell as the rocket launcher 



AthlonX2 said:


> i dont think the game looks bad..maybe you guys that are complaining need better monitors or stop using vga and *composite* cables



LOL composhit


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 21, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Probably the EA Asia distro.. with flimsy dvd box and newspaper-ish manual.



Crysis 2 probably won't have a paper manual.

http://kotaku.com/#!5783650/no-more-manuals-as-ea-sports-goes-green


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> ya sure its gunna be a legit copy, at that price? or are they already thinking its a failure and dropped the pricing?



it's EA CRYsis 2 Limited Edition, EA launches games at reasonable prices(Rs. 800 is pretty steep here) to encourage buyers.

You see $60 turns out to be Rs. 3,600, thats like "A LOT LOT LOT multiplied"

So EA does it's move, the pre-order price is Rs. 800, after launch Rs. 999, which makes gamers like us see value and buy the game, instead of doing the easiest thing in this country, PIRATE!! Harr Harr!!!!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 21, 2011)

Saw a screenshot from the retail version of the game showing an extreme graphics setting. The article also mentioned rumors of a setting beyond that.

Anyway I thought the demo looked good. Not melt my system, surpass everything out there good, but still good.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 21, 2011)

thunderising said:


> it's EA CRYsis 2 Limited Edition, EA launches games at reasonable prices(Rs. 800 is pretty steep here) to encourage buyers.
> 
> You see $60 turns out to be Rs. 3,600, thats like "A LOT LOT LOT multiplied"
> 
> So EA does it's move, the pre-order price is Rs. 800, after launch Rs. 999, which makes gamers like us see value and buy the game, instead of doing the easiest thing in this country, PIRATE!! Harr Harr!!!!



They do that for the asian region. Ive been in south korea, and games there really are cheap. Especially EA, Ubisoft and Capcom.. except for Activition.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> ya sure its gunna be a legit copy, at that price? or are they already thinking its a failure and dropped the pricing?



in india it is normal pricing of PC games..


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 21, 2011)

crap...no preload 

edit: i have steam and it said available in 22 hours (this was like 1pm est) so I would imagine the preload will be available for steam after midnight (est) and fully playable at 10 AM (est)

I was hoping I would just be able to preload and play like Homefront or Dead Space 2 :-\


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> crap...no preload
> 
> edit: i have steam and it said available in 22 hours (this was like 1pm est) so I would imagine the preload will be available for steam after midnight (est) and fully playable at 10 AM (est)
> 
> I was hoping I would just be able to preload and play like Homefront or Dead Space 2 :-\



I know right. The hole game got leaked what excuse do they have to not let us preload.

Maybe its still to soon?


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 22, 2011)

try this in Internet/Firefox browser...
	
	



```
steam://install/99840
```
 I've tried several times still no luck


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> try this in Internet/Firefox browser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has that even worked for anybody?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 22, 2011)

when i put that in my browser it opens up steam but doesnt install anything


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 22, 2011)

okay, I just figured it out guys...We have to wait till 3 AM EST for the Pacific Time can be 12:00 AM...I know , I know this sucks, but either we wait till 3 AM or just go to bed and wake up and download. Ashame, I was hoping to have it pre-loaded and ready to play in the morning. Oh wells


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> okay, I just figured it out guys...We have to wait till 3 AM EST for the Pacific Time can be 12:00 AM...I know , I know this sucks, but either we wait till 3 AM or just go to bed and wake up and download. Ashame, I was hoping to have it pre-loaded and ready to play in the morning. Oh wells



Well Im up typing a paper so I'll most likely be up at 3AM. 

I guess I get something out of staying up late for this paper after all.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 22, 2011)

Pre-ordered it yesterday. Physical disc. I was at first on the preorder for Limited version but the shop said they aren't expecting it (if at all). Besides, the exclusive one doesn't seem like a bargain anyway. It would be awesome if those dog tags were the actual metal thingie inside the box, not some stupid platinum digital dog tag. And the box itself to be black metallic with that typical Crysis mesh texture all over it.

I liked the Red Alert 3 Premier Edition which arrived in a metallic box with posters, music CD and so on. Similar for Dead Space 2. Plasma Cutter, extra audio CD etc. Or the NFS Hot Pursuit Limited Edition. It was nothing special by itself, just few extra cars, but it was priced the same as the normal version...

Anyway, i haven't played the demo but since i loved original Crysis i just bought it right away. I need some urban alien combat anyway...


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 22, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Pre-ordered it yesterday. Physical disc. I was at first on the preorder for Limited version but the shop said they aren't expecting it (if at all). Besides, the exclusive one doesn't seem like a bargain anyway. It would be awesome if those dog tags were the actual metal thingie inside the box, not some stupid platinum digital dog tag. And the box itself to be black metallic with that typical Crysis mesh texture all over it.
> 
> I liked the Red Alert 3 Premier Edition which arrived in a metallic box with posters, music CD and so on. Similar for Dead Space 2. Plasma Cutter, extra audio CD etc. Or the NFS Hot Pursuit Limited Edition. It was nothing special by itself, just few extra cars, but it was priced the same as the normal version...
> 
> Anyway, i haven't played the demo but since i loved original Crysis i just bought it right away. I need some urban alien combat anyway...



I have been collecting a lot of swag over the years. the Big Daddy from Bioshock Limited Edition has to be my favorite.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 22, 2011)

@BumbleBee  he looks tough 

2 more days! Will this be another Dragon Age 2? We'll see, I sold my sound card and the money for that isn't coming in til the 24th, right on time I say ... I hope it is worth it .


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 22, 2011)

MARCH 25th!!!! WHY ARE YOU TAKING FOREVER!??? only 3 more days lol


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 22, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> They do that for the asian region. Ive been in south korea, and games there really are cheap. Especially EA, Ubisoft and Capcom.. except for Activition.



U can expect majoritY OF COD pirates here


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 22, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> try this in Internet/Firefox browser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the little install link. I didnt see a link in steam this morning. Tried that and its downloading.

Errr maybe not. It went through the install like any other steam game. But i dont see a % next to the title.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Thanks for sharing the little install link. I didnt see a link in steam this morning. Tried that and its downloading.
> 
> Errr maybe not. It went through the install like any other steam game. But i dont see a % next to the title.



because it has nothing to download until they allow it on their end.


----------



## claylomax (Mar 22, 2011)

randomflip said:


> @bumblebee  he looks tough
> 
> 2 more days! Will this be another Dragon Age 2? We'll see, I sold my sound card and the money for that isn't coming in til the 24th, right on time I say ... I hope it is worth it .



Did you? In my opinion the leak (Crysis 2) has the best sound ever on any PC game, I've played many games on my current rig but Crysis 2 is one of those that stands up. Wouldn't be ironic that people had to upgrade their sound card instead of their video card to enjoy Crysis 2?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Did you? In my opinion the leak (Crysis 2) has the best sound ever on any PC game, I've played many games on my current rig but Crysis 2 is one of those that stands up. Wouldn't be ironic that people had to upgrade their sound card instead of their video card to enjoy Crysis 2?



Yeah whatever they are using to do the sound in that game is amazing. 

However, if I remember correctly the acoustics albeit good didn't seem to fit the environment.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 22, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Did you? In my opinion the leak (Crysis 2) has the best sound ever on any PC game, I've played many games on my current rig but Crysis 2 is one of those that stands up. Wouldn't it be ironic that people have to upgrade their sound card instead of their video card to enjoy Crysis 2?



lol I think it depends on the person, some can really notice the difference and some don't at all. It is less comparable to a moving image since it is a lesser focus in the game compared to the visuals. 

I'll be sad to play it on onboard sound  but not for too long since I am investing on a PCI sound card because of my motherboard's layout.


----------



## claylomax (Mar 22, 2011)

randomflip said:


> lol I think it depends on the person, some can really notice the difference and some don't at all. It is less comparable to a moving image since it is a lesser focus in the game compared to the visuals.
> 
> I'll be sad to play it on onboard sound  but not for too long since I am investing on a PCI sound card because of my motherboard's layout.



Congratulations on your 1500th post


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 22, 2011)

Maximum Console. This game is sad. BF3 is the PC gaming community's new poster child.


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2011)

So... this games been released in the US. Where's the screenshots? How are the options? Anyone who bought this game for sixty bucks have any thoughts?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> So... this games been released in the US. Where's the screenshots? How are the options? Anyone who bought this game for sixty bucks have any thoughts?



Yeah.. anyone actually play this yet?

Any news on the DX11 patch that was supposed to be day 1?


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2011)

I do know that there isn't a DX11 patch and there's no word on when or if it will even be released.


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 22, 2011)

Man, I've been playing the PS3 version since a couple of days ago. This game is the shittiest game I've played since a long time. The main problem is that it's called Crysis 2.....it should have been an expansion not the succeccor of a great game such as Crysis 1 and Warhead 

I mean what were they thinking when they made this game ? 

almost 80% of story elements are stolen from different sources, I mean in a cut scene you see these octupous-like things from the matrix along with little bugs which are obviously based on the The Matrix world. Oh and the MP.......god...what can I say....it's a pure ideas-theft, it's simple a poor version of CoD with different skin and storyline.

oh did I mention that the whole environment is non-destructible ? and ohh god....it's soooooooo liner !!!

I would have bought it if they had a Power Struggle mode.

What's bothering me is that they did all of this because they thought that it would apeal more to the consoles crowed....sadly it seems like it's going to sell very good there because to be honest most of the console players (including my lil brother) are sheeps, they simply buy anything regarding of the quality, all they need is a nicely done advertisement campaign.

Shame on you Crytek...shame on you......In the end, I just hope that this game fails in terms of sale, that would teach Crytek a lesson not to try to be sneaky and act like "smartasses" 

Bottom line is, if you are truly a hardcore Crysis 1 player.......don't buy this sh!t, wait until it's get very very cheap.

Seriously.....Gamespot reviewers must be too casual or blind..most people gave it 10/10...what's wrong with the world these days ? they "dump down" a great game into a very very very average game and it gets 10 ? Seriously ? This must be the end of world, it seems like no cares about quality these days....too many sheep's 

Oh by the way, why the heck does this game cost $60 again ? I mean the PC version........


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Seriously.....Gamespot reviewers must be too casual or blind..most people gave it 10/10...what's wrong with the world these days ? they "dump down" a great game into a very very very average game and it gets 10 ? Seriously ? This must be the end of world, it seems like no cares about quality these days....too many sheeps



I wonder if the Crysis 2 advertisements plastered all over their site has anything to do with it?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 22, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Yeah.. anyone actually play this yet?
> 
> Any news on the DX11 patch that was supposed to be day 1?


A patch was released on the first day. It must be it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 22, 2011)

the farther i get into this game the more it reminds me of gears of war


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> A patch was released on the first day. It must be it.



Nope that was just bug fixes and *deconsolization*.

http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=10951



> Crysis 2 is now available and we want to let our PC fans know that we have a Day 1 patch ready to go. Thanks to your feedback, we have fixed and/or modified the following:
> 
> · Server Browser shows incorrect pings - Fixed
> · Some matches never initiate - Fixed
> ...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh man I can't wait! 

Download will be done in about 2 Hours.

See yall on then! 

Steam name: Seskotosavlaka

add me !


----------



## travva (Mar 22, 2011)

keeps telling me my god damn serial is in use. man, seriously this is comedy. everytime ea has a new game come out this happens rofl


----------



## claylomax (Mar 22, 2011)

The graphics options are the same as in the leak: resolution, hardcore, advanced and gamer. MAXIMUM FAIL.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 22, 2011)

claylomax said:


> The graphics options are the same as in the leak: resolution, hardcore, advanced and gamer. *MAXIMUM FAIL*.



MAXIMUM FAIL?  Seriously I lol'd at that. I can just hear the voice from the game saying that.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 22, 2011)

I always chose the female voice in Crysis 1 but Crysis 2 doesn't have that option. I'll pick that as the #1 reason I didnt buy the game (among all the other shit Crytek fucked up in this game).


----------



## claylomax (Mar 22, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I always chose the female voice in Crysis 1 but Crysis 2 doesn't have that option. I'll pick that as the #1 reason I didnt buy the game (among all the other shit Crytek fucked up in this game).



 I didn't know that; I also chose the female voice in the first game and I'm as dissapointed as you to hear that this option is missing.


----------



## D4S4 (Mar 22, 2011)

the more i go trough this thread, the more i am becoming sure that i'll never play crysis 2.

games have gone as bad as mainstream house music in the last few years.


----------



## claylomax (Mar 22, 2011)

D4S4 said:


> the more i go trough this thread, the more i am becoming sure that i'll never play crysis 2.
> 
> games have gone as bad as mainstream house music in the last few years.



I wouldn't go that far but I think it's pretty clear by now that it's not what many people expected.


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> So... this games been released in the US. Where's the screenshots? How are the options? Anyone who bought this game for sixty bucks have any thoughts?



I'll post some when I get home later tonight if anybody hasn't already


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 22, 2011)

Bad news for SLi/Crossfire user's ...it does not support dual GPUs yet..ashame, just as I suspected !  I guess Crytek's main concern this time around was Consoles, maybe M$ offered them more $$ to invest in consoles than CPUs...


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 22, 2011)

i have only played the demo and it ran very well,no reason to really need the fps boost of sli unless you got huge monitor(s),i only have 1440x900 so i guess im not taxing my 470s running this game with highest settings.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

claylomax said:


> I wouldn't go that far but I think it's pretty clear by now that it's not what many people expected.



By many people you mean all PC gamers! Considering only PC gamers could play the firs two and it was PC gamers that helped popularize Crysis to begin with and this is how we get treated. 

The only reason why I am hyped up is cause despite all the BS and stuff this game lacks over the first one I had a blast in MP. I like simple not to complicated FPS gameplay, thats why I couldn't get into BFBC 2 (I am looking forward to 3 though ).


----------



## D4S4 (Mar 22, 2011)

claylomax said:


> I wouldn't go that far but I think it's pretty clear by now that it's not what many people expected.



check out my hardware. i'd play it just for looks, but i don't see myself changing my vga soon since i spend all my extra money on my dh bike, so... maybe, when new half life comes out.



alexsubri said:


> Bad news for SLi/Crossfire user's ...it does not support dual GPUs yet..ashame, just as I suspected !  I guess Crytek's main concern this time around was Consoles, maybe M$ offered them more $$ to invest in consoles than CPUs...



LOL WUT?!


----------



## claylomax (Mar 22, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Bad news for SLi/Crossfire user's ...it does not support dual GPUs yet..ashame, just as I suspected !  I guess Crytek's main concern this time around was Consoles, maybe M$ offered them more $$ to invest in consoles than CPUs...



Neither the leak.


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 22, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Neither the leak.



Yea, I knew that much  neither the MP Demo for that matter


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Demo works with crossfire. Use Radeon pro to force AFR friendly crossfire profile. Then you need a startup argument to remove the retarded HDR overkill (only with multiGPU) and then it runs like hot butter.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 22, 2011)

Not done downloading the game yet, but it's getting there.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 22, 2011)

D4S4 said:


> games have gone as bad as mainstream house music in the last few years.


Barbara Streisand?



alexsubri said:


> Bad news for SLi/Crossfire user's ...it does not support dual GPUs yet..ashame, just as I suspected !  I guess Crytek's main concern this time around was Consoles, maybe M$ offered them more $$ to invest in consoles than CPUs...


You wouldnt need it anyway. A single G92 would run it very high settings


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Demo works with crossfire. Use Radeon pro to force AFR friendly crossfire profile. Then you need a startup argument to remove the retarded HDR overkill (only with multiGPU) and then it runs like hot butter.



What's the scaling like with latest CAP? I bet not as good as the 100% load I get in the first Crysis on my second 6850


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 22, 2011)

I still use CAT 10.5 and CAP 10.7 with my system due to BC2 and my 5970 not playing well on new drivers. 

I did get 100% usage on both GPUs and close to 90% scaling efficiency.


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 22, 2011)

After reading the IGN reason for not having reviewed Crysis 2 I am wondering why this game is $60. It's incomplete, half assed, unstable. They should drop the price to $29.99 and then charge another $29.99 when they come out with a 2.2GB patch to fix the shit the didn't do the first time. But at this point it's a slap in the face to alot of gamers to charge top dollar for such a mess. If I bought a car that ran on half its cylinders and was missing a wheel and 2 windows were stuck down and the trunk doesn't work and it leaks fuel and oil, I sure as hell would be cross about paying top dollar. I used to love Crytek but honestly I think since they are licensing their engine I will only by playing it from other developers. Goodbye Crytek.


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 22, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Demo works with crossfire. Use Radeon pro to force AFR friendly crossfire profile. Then you need a startup argument to remove the retarded HDR overkill (only with multiGPU) and then it runs like hot butter.


I haven't used Radeon Pro in a lonng time can you post me a pic please? I will try this after work, thanks though


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 22, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> I haven't used Radeon Pro in a lonng time can you post me a pic please? I will try this after work, thanks though




Pretty busy today... ill try to get a screenshot of RadeonPro and the arguments later. Should still work in retail.


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 22, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Pretty busy today... ill try to get a screenshot of RadeonPro and the arguments later. Should still work in retail.



thanks dude, the crossfire didn't work in leak demo (maybe it was my drivers) and in the Demo it was scaling like a bitch. I can't tell about the retail because I am still at work, hopefully everything will work out fine.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 22, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> thanks dude, the crossfire didn't work in leak demo (maybe it was my drivers) and in the Demo it was scaling like a bitch. I can't tell about the retail because I am still at work, hopefully everything will work out fine.



ATI should have a fix up soon... so if my fix doesnt work for you at least they'll get you sorted out.


----------



## D4S4 (Mar 22, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Barbara Streisand?



oh yeah. *sigh*


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 22, 2011)

Bah, install faster you!!! only at 47%


----------



## erixx (Mar 22, 2011)

and my direct2drive download is not available yet!!!! 

I understand "gamers in crysis" when after years of hype it is not perfect, but if the scenary of NY is okay, and sound and video is okay, its good enough for me! Crytek is always about tech demos, I never really liked SP or MP since Farcry, but still played it for the fix!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 22, 2011)

Crysis 2 doesnt seem all that bad. I will get it probably when Crytek releases a patch thats gives us more advanced options and when the DX11 patch is released


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 22, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Crysis 2 doesnt seem all that bad. I will get it probably when Crytek releases a patch thats gives us more advanced options and when the DX11 patch is released



Bah my crossfire doesn't work even with the latest profile application, after the first scene my screen flashes so much i think i might have a shock. 

I'll report back in a few

edit: flood their emails reporting this issue, there should be no excuse why we need a patch so soon and crossfire/sli problems


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 22, 2011)

blah blah blah two video cards dont make you better at the game


----------



## HammerON (Mar 22, 2011)

Tried to play with SLI enabled and it was unplayable. The game looks awesome but it would stop (freeze) for several seconds quite often. Here is what Afterburner shows though:






Only took one screenie so far:





Going to try and play with SLI disabled

Edit: Actually found that EVGA has an SLI Enhancement:
http://www.evga.com/articles/00463/Default.asp

Going to try it first. I am using a beta driver though...

2nd Edit:
Yep - the EVGA SLI Enhancement did the trick!!! No stuttering and good GPU usage according to Afterburner:





Now if I can just figure out how to get the frames per second to display... The old command doens't work


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 23, 2011)

pics


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok the graphics look like shit compared to Crysis 1.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok the graphics look like shit compared to Crysis 1.



the leaked beta looked better than his screenshots, its just JPEG compression and too much motion blur.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok the graphics look like shit compared to Crysis 1.



Not only do we not know what he's running it on, but it's a different environment. Jungles will always look prettier really lol.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 23, 2011)

It always has me entering in my key when I go to multiplayer?

Anyone else have this?


Actually trying to play and it says serial code already in use wtf?

EDIT: Got it working this is how

Run ccleaner, do regular registry cleaning.

Launch game and enter serial number in lower case no dashes

Worked fine for me after that.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 23, 2011)

it looks better on 360 than pc.make sure you guys kill all those little scarabs or whatever they are crawling around and walk into the fairy dust they create it gives you nanopoints so you can upgrade your suit


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

Played first few levels on 360 earlier.

It's fun, but I won't be buying it until it's cheap.

It's just no Crysis 1. That's for sure.

Stealth mode is like god mode in this version, I stealth killed everything : /


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> it looks better on 360 than pc.make sure you guys kill all those little scarabs or whatever they are crawling around and walk into the fairy dust they create it gives you nanopoints so you can upgrade your suit



oh hell no, unless you got a crap PC running on low.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 23, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> A patch was released on the first day. It must be it.



nope


----------



## douglatins (Mar 23, 2011)

Been reading nice reviews, but for a console game i want a PC review


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2011)

so i got this game today and installed it....

it gets stuck at a screen that says "creating account"

its been there for about 30mins. 

i allowed access through windows firewall and still no fix. 

any tips?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> so i got this game today and installed it....
> 
> it gets stuck at a screen that says "creating account"
> 
> ...



reboot, try again?

turn it off and on again?

PSU issue? use that 1200W SR2? XD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2011)

wrong login info for online account hehe.... got er fixed.
crysis 2
+
3 lcd's
+
sr2
+
24cores
=


----------



## HammerON (Mar 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the leaked beta looked better than his screenshots, its just JPEG compression and too much motion blur.



The screen shot I took looks terrible versus what I was seeing in the game. The scenery is beautiful, shadows and lighting are great, and the movement of the trees and leaves is also well done.
I have played through Far Cry (original), Crysis and Crysis Warhead and believe that it is currently on par with the graphics of Crysis. If what I am seeing is while the settings are on DX9, then I can't wait to see what DX11 looks like when update!

I am still trying to figure out how to get the fps to show as r_displayinfo isn't working...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2011)

HammerON said:


> The screen shot I took looks terrible versus what I was seeing in the game. The scenery is beautiful, shadows and lighting are great, and the movement of the trees and leaves is also well done.
> I have played through Far Cry (original), Crysis and Crysis Warhead and believe that it is currently on par with the graphics of Crysis. If what I am seeing is while the settings are on DX9, then I can't wait to see what DX11 looks like when update!
> 
> I am still trying to figure out how to get the fps to show as r_displayinfo isn't working...



fraps? afterburner? TPU OSD?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah I know there are other apps I could use, but I want to see what DX version it is running and what memory it is using. The in-game command shows that...

I am going to use Afterburner though until I can


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Yeah I know there are other apps I could use, but I want to see what DX version it is running and what memory it is using. The in-game command shows that...
> 
> I am going to use Afterburner though until I can



afterburner can show DX version


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2011)

any mods out yet?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> afterburner can show DX version



Didn't know that. Thanks


----------



## Frizz (Mar 23, 2011)

lol in the end they didn't seem to disappoint, ordering my copy through steam now.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 23, 2011)

randomflip said:


> lol in the end they didn't seem to disappoint, ordering my copy through steam now.



Did you pre-purchase bro, Im starring at the buy now button


----------



## Evolved (Mar 23, 2011)

In the real game, are there MORE graphic settings for PC, then just Gamer, Advanced, and Hardcore?


----------



## erixx (Mar 23, 2011)

Maximum wait! .... Europe cloaked


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 23, 2011)

Evolved said:


> In the real game, are there MORE graphic settings for PC, then just Gamer, Advanced, and Hardcore?



I think they changed the name of the settings to High, Very High and Extreme. you can change Resolution, Fullscreen and V-Sync.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 23, 2011)

> you can change Resolution, Fullscreen and V-Sync.



wow so many features...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2011)

thunderising said:


> wow so many features...



we know from the alpha leak that you can tweak via .ini files at least.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> we know from the alpha leak that you can tweak via .ini files at least.



http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/03/22/u...-hidden-graphic-settings-options-in-crysis-2/


----------



## Frizz (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd assume the game would run great anyways as in, sufficiently .. the only reason I personally found the extra settings in the first game useful at first is because it required alot from our systems so it was nice to turn those certain features off/on for a little tweaking but I wouldn't think its necessary for this game as most mid/high-range systems nowadays wouldn't struggle to run this on max with playable framerates.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 23, 2011)

How is everyone finding the SP campaign?  I'm enjoying it, but compared to Crysis 1, it is quite linear (ie travel from point A to B killing enemies on the way instead of free roaming).


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 23, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> How is everyone finding the SP campaign?  I'm enjoying it, but compared to Crysis 1, it is quite linear (ie travel from point A to B killing enemies on the way instead of free roaming).



Crytek needs to develop another Timesplitters title


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 23, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Crytek needs to develop another Timesplitters title



I loved Timesplitters 2 (that was the one on the PlayStation wasn't it?)


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 23, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> I loved Timesplitters 2 (that was the one on the PlayStation wasn't it?)



the original Timesplitters was a PS2 launch title, but the sequels were multi-platform.

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/01/30/crytek-discussing-possibility-of-timesplitters-4-needs-crysis-2/


----------



## Frizz (Mar 23, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Crytek needs to develop another Timesplitters title



Those were fun times, that game changed multiplayer gaming for me. And I'm not sure whether it was Timesplitters 1 or 2 but the zombie mode beats the ones available in games today imo  

I didn't know Crytek developed that game


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 23, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the original Timesplitters was a PS2 launch title, but the sequels were multi-platform.
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2011/01/30/crytek-discussing-possibility-of-timesplitters-4-needs-crysis-2/



Just had a look at some cover artwork and it was the original on the PS2 that I used to play the hell out of lol 



randomflip said:


> Those were fun times, that game changed multiplayer gaming for me. And I'm not sure whether it was Timesplitters 1 or 2 but the zombie mode beats the ones available in games today imo
> 
> I didn't know Crytek developed that game



The old ones were made by Eidos.  But I think Crytek now has the rights to Timesplitters???


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 23, 2011)

Who needs settings. I'll just crank this thing to max and play it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 23, 2011)

Free Radical was founded by a group of ex-Rare employees (Golden Eye 007, Perfect Dark) who developed the Timesplitters series. Crytek bought Free Radical and renamed them Crytek UK. Crytek UK worked on the Crysis 2 multiplayer. Crytek is now developing a 360 exclusive called 'Kingdoms'.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 23, 2011)

Some reviews are out.  Here's quite a good one:

http://www.bit-tech.net/gaming/xbox-360/2011/03/22/crysis-2-xbox-360-review/1


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's a better one. http://www.dasreviews.com/das-latest-greatest/crytek-doomed-crysis-2s-pc-version/


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 23, 2011)

I blew a guy up and this is how he landed lol.


----------



## human_error (Mar 23, 2011)

Game is relatively fun to play - on max settings game plays beautifully on my setup (no framerate slowdowns). I'm not sure I like the massive linearity of the game - I liked to do massive flanking manoeuvres in crysis/warhead but can't do them in this game. I also hate invisible walls, which there are a few of (normally to stop you taking a vehicle further than they intended in a level). It's odd to see an APC almost roll over because you smashed head first into an invisible wall across a empty section of road). There are also invisible walls when in first person out of a vehicle which screams lazy/rushed level design to me (which is a shame as crysis had excellent design IMO).

AI is glitchy - I can be in a firefight and a guy 10 feet from me just stands there as if I'm not there, then I can be shot while cloaked through some walls from an enemy which has no way of seeing me. The thermal vision mode is also really rubbish - the quality of the thermal vision is deliberately low which is very odd in a game where I can cloak but not see clearly in thermal mode.

There is one big complaint though - lighting flickers on multi-GPU setups if you play in fullscreen. I'm a little dissapointed that even now games are released which don't run well on multi-GPU setups. Current fix is to run in windowed mode until we get a fix from ati/nvidia.

I also don't like how they have hidden graphics settings by default - I hate motion blur almost as much as hiding options for no good reason.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

Man all the pc reviews are really putting me off ha ha.

Think I'll just borrow this one and not even bother buying.


----------



## lisburnni (Mar 23, 2011)

I just got my copy but it wont let me activate it until the 25th, is there anyway to get this working early


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

lisburnni said:


> I just got my copy but it wont let me activate it until the 25th, is there anyway to get this working early



Try changing your system date 
( and restarting)

Might wanna disconnect from net as well : ]


----------



## lisburnni (Mar 23, 2011)

nope wont let me activate it without a net connection 

had previously tried that a few times


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

lisburnni said:


> nope wont let me activate it without a net connection
> 
> had previously tried that a few times



Then just be patient, not sure what sort of rights they have to disable your game if you accessed it early.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 23, 2011)

lisburnni said:


> I just got my copy but it wont let me activate it until the 25th, is there anyway to get this working early



You could try using a proxy server... if you don't know how just google it.  I would make sure steam was off.. then setup the connection.. do a restart and then login to steam.. it would look like you login at a different location. I've not used proxy servers in awhile so i'm not sure what's out there... Good luck! 

EDIT: It could be a lot of work.. So i would just wait it out... hehehe


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 23, 2011)

Evolved said:


> In the real game, are there MORE graphic settings for PC, then just Gamer, Advanced, and Hardcore?



I have extreme under mine


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 23, 2011)

human_error said:


> Game is relatively fun to play - on max settings game plays beautifully on my setup (no framerate slowdowns). I'm not sure I like the massive linearity of the game - I liked to do massive flanking manoeuvres in crysis/warhead but can't do them in this game. I also hate invisible walls, which there are a few of (normally to stop you taking a vehicle further than they intended in a level). It's odd to see an APC almost roll over because you smashed head first into an invisible wall across a empty section of road). There are also invisible walls when in first person out of a vehicle which screams lazy/rushed level design to me (which is a shame as crysis had excellent design IMO).
> 
> AI is glitchy - I can be in a firefight and a guy 10 feet from me just stands there as if I'm not there, then I can be shot while cloaked through some walls from an enemy which has no way of seeing me. The thermal vision mode is also really rubbish - the quality of the thermal vision is deliberately low which is very odd in a game where I can cloak but not see clearly in thermal mode.
> 
> ...



running things in window mode means no cfx last time i checked so you'll be getting lower fps.


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 23, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> running things in window mode means no cfx last time i checked so you'll be getting lower fps.



I am currently researching a fix, outcome is not too good. I will keep everybody updated...most likely we will have to wait for ATI Profile Update ...CAP4 doesn't work , especially at Rage3d where it says it improves Crossfire for Crysis 2.

For nVidia users with SLi, there is a new profile update from EVGA that work's...

For SLi User's click here

*UPDATE*

After about 30mins of research I've found out how to "temporary" fix the Crossfire issues...

1. Get Radeon Pro
2. Force Crossfire Profile to Bioshock (Do not Tweak anything else! Or your game will be unplayable with the Bioshock Profile on!)
3. Click "Apply Now" and then CTRL + R (or "Play")
4. You should be ready to go! I am getting average FPS of 65-81 (Don't get too excited, this is just Directx 9) vs my 50-60 FPS with 1 5850.






Note: Make sure your Profile under Crysis2.exe says 
	
	



```
[UseCrossfireProfile=Bioshock]
```
 and nothing else. I've tried tweaking AA, MLAA, AF, etc..and it made my game unplayble (missing textures, ghost textures, etc..)

Good Luck Guys! This is the best we can do until ATI sends us a patch!!@!


----------



## human_error (Mar 23, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> running things in window mode means no cfx last time i checked so you'll be getting lower fps.



fps is still >60fps solid on max settings in windowed mode (yes it does disable cfx - that's why it stops the lights flickering) - this game isn't very demanding at all to be honest.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 23, 2011)

human_error said:


> fps is still >60fps solid on max settings in windowed mode (yes it does disable cfx - that's why it stops the lights flickering) - this game isn't very demanding at all to be honest.



Console port, what do yo expect? XD


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 23, 2011)

Is MLAA working in this game considering it's full of stupid blur and DoF ?


----------



## douglatins (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.dasreviews.com/das-latest-greatest/crytek-doomed-crysis-2s-pc-version/


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 23, 2011)

so this game is only DX-9?? why would they do that?? the whole reason crysis was so big was the amazing detail that it had, now they ruin the game because consoles sell more copies. imo they should have left it for consoles then, I played the demo and was not impressed, for a game this hyped it should have been better.


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2011)

More graphics options:

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/03/22/u...-hidden-graphic-settings-options-in-crysis-2/


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 23, 2011)

But why have too fiddle with stupid console and cmd commands if ALL this could be in the damn menu out of the box? Such menu is acceptable on console but on PC it's really humiliating...


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> But why have too fiddle with stupid console and cmd commands if ALL this could be in the damn menu out of the box? Such menu is acceptable on console but on PC it's really humiliating...



Don't ask me, I didn't make the game.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> More graphics options:
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/03/22/us...s-in-crysis-2/



most of the graphics options look to be set to 3 on that list which makes me wonder?

can i not just set them to 5 or ten or whatever?

and is there anything there that is not switched to that setting in one of the available selections?


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 23, 2011)

Is it me or the Leaked Demo have better graphics?


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 23, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Is MLAA working in this game considering it's full of stupid blur and DoF ?



Yes MLAA does work, however I would have to disable xfire because I can only run it while 1 GPU is active. (Because I am forcing Bioshock.exe Crossfire Profile) vs regular profile


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone else finding the game lacks continuity between levels? 

You'll walk into a church "Loads next Map" and end up on a roof? 

Or collapse in one place and then after a quick cut scene elaborating to the story end up in a completely other place with no explanation as to how you got there.

I mean its not a big deal but its a little disorienting.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 23, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Anyone else finding the game lacks continuity between levels?
> 
> You'll walk into a church "Loads next Map" and end up on a roof?
> 
> ...



Yeah, it does do that


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 23, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, it does do that



Is this a glitch or just how they did things lol. 

Who knows? I doubt Crytek does and if they don't know nobody knows lol.


----------



## human_error (Mar 23, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Is this a glitch or just how they did things lol.
> 
> Who knows? I doubt Crytek does and if they don't know nobody knows lol.



It's the way the story is told. Just before the loading screen it does usually show your movements on a map of the city to try to explain where you've moved. It doesn't always happen though - usually when knocked out.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 23, 2011)

human_error said:


> It's the way the story is told. Just before the loading screen it does usually show your movements on a map of the city to try to explain where you've moved. It doesn't always happen though - usually when knocked out.



Yeah and when you collapse and wake up somewhere else how did he get there? I'm left to assume I slept walked there? Or maybe the aliens took me there but then why wouldn't they just kill me like they have been trying to do the whole time lol.


----------



## human_error (Mar 23, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah and when you collapse and wake up somewhere else how did he get there? I'm left to assume I slept walked there? Or maybe the aliens took me there but then why wouldn't they just kill me like they have been trying to do the whole time lol.





Spoiler



well I will try to avoid spoilers but the small alien bugs do drag bodies around before having their way with them, the suit just saves us from death.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 23, 2011)

human_error said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> well I will try to avoid spoilers but the small alien bugs do drag bodies around before having their way with them, the suit just saves us from death.



Oh didn't know or notice that. Puts my mind at ease, thanks.

Also whats with the Crytek eye that stares at us for half a minute with no apparent reason? Doesn't that bug anyone else? its like wtf...


----------



## human_error (Mar 23, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Oh didn't know or notice that. Puts my mind at ease, thanks.
> 
> Also whats with the Crytek eye that stares at us for half a minute with no apparent reason? Doesn't that bug anyone else? its like wtf...



Indeed it's irritating. I believe there is a command you can add to the exe which stops the intro movies (I don't know what it is but there was one for crysis/warhead iirc).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 23, 2011)

human_error said:


> Indeed it's irritating. I believe there is a command you can add to the exe which stops the intro movies (I don't know what it is but there was one for crysis/warhead iirc).



Thats thing! Even with g_skipIntro = 1 its still there! No way of getting rid of it 

Oh btw its g_skipIntro = 1 to skip the rest of the intros, just not that eye thing.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 24, 2011)

I miss the option for the girl voice for the nanosuit, was nicer than the growly dark lord of sith voice thats there now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 24, 2011)

potential spoiler !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




spoiler????????????????????


watching my friend play today i got the impression that alcatraz is dead after the first scene its just the suit is ggrowing into him at the moment and the flash back makes him look very dead that happens around the same time .would explain why he says nothing after all guys in the last two games talked .


----------



## human_error (Mar 24, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> potential spoiler !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



well in one mission where he is scanned in the suit properly they do say the suit is the only thing keeping him alive - his lungs have collapsed, are full of holes and one is torn into many smaller chunks (plus tons of other organ/skeletal damage). Having no functioning lung capacity would somewhat limit the ability to speak  He does have a pulse however, as one mission starts with you having to get the suit to defribilate him before he can move.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll be skipping this bad console port.

Wake me when Elder Scrolls V is out.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 24, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> potential spoiler !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



from what i played you are literally a walking corpse, taking the suit off is certain death, the equivalent of striping someones skin.

the suit gets disabled for a short while at one part and you can barely walk / are dying. then you fall 100 feet out of a helicopter, land with your face, get defibulated by your magic super suit and are back to killing 15 seconds later.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok so the game saved my Character at a point where I died.

So every time I load my save game I die instantly. Is there a fix?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok so the game saved my Character at a point where I died.
> 
> So every time I load my save game I die instantly. Is there a fix?



cheat. use god mode. load earlier save. become instant ninja and survive somehow.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> cheat. use god mode. load earlier save. become instant ninja and survive somehow.



Restarting did the trick lol.

I've been so engulfed in the game I'm losing bits of my mind.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> cheat. use god mode. load earlier save. become instant ninja and survive somehow.



Eh, tell me about it. Such stupidity happened in Dark Messiah in the part where some chick is following you. She died and the game was saved. So i had to load the game, type in the cheat super fast and chase her before the bastards killed her. It took me like 50 truied but i did it and then quickly saved a stand alone save.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 24, 2011)

Crytek did a poor job on checkpoints.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ they had to introduce it because of consoles..


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 24, 2011)

Um the first two also had checkpoints...


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2011)

But you could also save anytime you wanted...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 24, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Eh, tell me about it. Such stupidity happened in Dark Messiah in the part where some chick is following you. She died and the game was saved. So i had to load the game, type in the cheat super fast and chase her before the bastards killed her. It took me like 50 truied but i did it and then quickly saved a stand alone save.


The chick lived in Dark Messiah?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 24, 2011)

thunderising said:


> ^^ they had to introduce it because of consoles..



Of course not.  It's just as easy to hit the start button and manually press save as it is to do the same on a PC.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 24, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> But you could also save anytime you wanted...



exactly my point


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> The chick lived in Dark Messiah?



As far as i can remember she did. I left her on some stairs before the final boss and dealt with him on my own.


----------



## erixx (Mar 24, 2011)

Response from D2D-uk:

"Hi there,
Crysis 2 will be unlocked for Direct2Drive UK at approximately Midnight tonight GMT."

1 day later then brick shops here in Continental Europe...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 24, 2011)

How Crytek Doomed Crysis 2's PC Version


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok stop it already people! This has been blown out of proportions. So Crysis 2 is Dx9, so what? The first two were Dx9 too, they added the Dx10 patch in the end of the design phase and it didn't really do anything except make a demanding game even more demanding.

The game looks great, denying that would be like lying to yourself. If you're still doubting that, just play the first one again and just see how much more detail they have crammed in each scene this time around.

The gameplay is not as diverse but that is because the setting of the game is totally different. They moved from the tropic jungle to the concrete jungle! It's called artistic license or creative freedom. Give the game a chance - the new setting means that the game may be somewhat limited in certain cases but will present new and unique challenges that stem from the  new environment.

I prefer the city setting much more because after farcry, crysis and warhead the jungle motif was beginning to get old.

Let's give it some time, let the dust settle and see what the modding community will come up with in a few months.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 24, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> Ok stop it already people! This has been blown out of proportions. So Crysis 2 is Dx9, so what? The first two were Dx9 too, they added the Dx10 patch in the end of the design phase and it didn't really do anything except make a demanding game even more demanding.
> 
> The game looks great, denying that would be like lying to yourself. If you're still doubting that, just play the first one again and just see how much more detail they have crammed in each scene.
> 
> ...



that's a lot to expect people to swallow for a 60$ game.


----------



## erixx (Mar 24, 2011)

a lot, for consoles maybe , lol
I payed 22 sterlings

I am with halfaherz, the people that is already shooting with the SP campaign, mostly say it is MAXIMUM IMPRESSIVE, haha


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 24, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> that's a lot to expect people to swallow for a 60$ game.



The prices will drop like all other games. I personally will wait till it's in the 25-30$ range on steam. And to be honest this game is definitely much more worth the money compared to the other shit that publishers have been trying to feed us recently. (looking at you Activision)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 24, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> So Crysis 2 is Dx9, so what? The first two were Dx9 too,



err are you missing the point of this whole forum  TECH POWER UP its not called TEC POWER THE SAME AS LAST TIME is it.
 I for one expected more progress in the technical dept nay it was what i have been upgradeing my effing pc for, for the last year.

 certainly wasnt the promise of new effin york, crytek spunked a duff ere peeps, their dx 9 engine is worse for deffinate, then where they left off with there last engine and from reading the previousely tagged doomed article its actually worse then the first came out with??..........POM POM tho i dont know what the F**k that stands for 

not happy sorry just not happy im glad ive not yet bought the shitter ill just play crysis again wait for 3

spleen vented,. sorry yogurt/halfaheartz but acceptance is what causes all the crapest stuff to go on in the world.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 24, 2011)

Crysis 2 is without any doubt, the best DX9 looking game. Maybe too much blur and bloom and color but that is down to taste. Yes, we have been cheated by Crytek who said it will be DX11 and so on and we feel this is consolized. But in the end it is a very good video game released on three platforms and on PC is more beautiful and runs better. If this kind of game is not your cup of tea then it's fine, look and buy another game.
The good part is that I don't have to upgrade, it runs above 40 FPS on extreme, very smoothly. The bad thing is that Crytek and what it represented for the PC community is now gone and will never come back.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 24, 2011)

Does anyone else think the Nano Catalyst upgrades are shite?  You don't even need half of them  

I'm sticking with Threat Tracer, Nano Recharge, Mobility Enhance & Stealth Enhance as it seems the best loadout.

I've just completed it, what an ending!!!!!!!!!!!  Bring on Crysis 3!!!!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 24, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Bring on Crysis 3



probably be dx 8 tho


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 24, 2011)

POM = Parallex Occlusion Mapping


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 24, 2011)

point is theres deff more then me who is now not going to be getting it on day 1 because they will patch it to dx10 maybe 11 and you will have all experienced it already in dx 9 , no 1st time amasement for you lot(in dx 10 or 11) or poss ever now for me and the masses that feel let down and wont now buy..   I was on here defending this shit company earlier in this thread sayin crysis 1 was sic and they wouldnt let pc gamers down 

how wrong was i and feck how right were the mods rnd ere and mailman sos guys i doubted the portliness

BF3 anyone lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> POM = Parallex Occlusion Mapping



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallax_occlusion_mapping

Nice!



theoneandonlymrk said:


> point is theres deff more then me who is now not going to be getting it on day 1 because they will patch it to dx10 maybe 11 and you will have all experienced it already in dx 9 , no 1st time amasement for you lot(in dx 10 or 11) or poss ever now for me and the masses that feel let down and wont now buy..   I was on here defending this shit company earlier in this thread sayin crysis 1 was sic and they wouldnt let pc gamers down
> 
> how wrong was i and feck how right were the mods rnd ere and mailman sos guys i doubted the portliness
> 
> BF3 anyone lol



Crytek has gone straight for the cash cow this time


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 24, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Wrigleyvillain
> POM = Parallex Occlusion Mapping
> 
> ...



strange it lists cyrenigine 3 while the crytec doomed pc article says its not used. someones! on crack

come on guys i wana glimmer of hope ere which is it


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 24, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> The prices will drop like all other games. I personally will wait till it's in the 25-30$ range on steam. And to be honest this game is definitely much more worth the money compared to the other shit that publishers have been trying to feed us recently. (looking at you Activision)



I'd pay 30$ for it sure, just no way I'm paying 60$ for a game unless you totally brought everything possible to the table.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 24, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by HalfAHertz
> The prices will drop like all other games. I personally will wait till it's in the 25-30$ range on steam. And to be honest this game is definitely much more worth the money compared to the other shit that publishers have been trying to feed us recently. (looking at you Activision)
> 
> I'd pay 30$ for it sure, just no way I'm paying 60$ for a game unless you totally brought everything possible to the table.



 yep 2 guys makin some sense there +1

is there a petition to crytek anywhere??


----------



## erocker (Mar 24, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> yep 2 guys makin some sense there +1
> 
> is there a petition to crytek anywhere??



What's Crytek going to do about it since this is an EA game that uses Crytek's engine?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 24, 2011)

moan at EA for us id hope, ok is there a petition against EA anywhere??


----------



## erocker (Mar 24, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> moan at EA for us id hope, ok is there a petition against EA anywhere??



Why would EA follow even a successful petition if it loses money for them? EA doesn't care about PC gamer graphics hog enthusiasts. They put a product out that best makes them money. This means Xbox360, PS3 and PC. Paying for man-hours to appease the PC segment isn't cost effective. It's in their best interest to make a "one size fits all" game that the sheeple of the planet will buy.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 24, 2011)

well then EA FAIL big cos they just lost my money and a few others, though i do agree they wont care, thing is next time i wont..

and despite them all il never go back to consoles


----------



## erocker (Mar 24, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> well then EA FAIL big cos they just lost my money and a few others, though i do agree they wont care, thing is next time i wont..



Not really. They're making a lot of money. I'm thankful they put out a demo so I could make my mind up before it was released.


----------



## crow1001 (Mar 24, 2011)

Played it and it's shit generic console crap, the textures are awful and up to 360 quality which is not surprising becuase it's a direct port, paying good money for this on the PC is a travesty. I had no problem paying for crysis as it was an amazing PC showpiece, CR2 is an embarrassment with lame DX9 GFX and dumbed down console gameplay.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 25, 2011)

crow1001 said:


> Played it and it's shit generic console crap, the textures are awful and up to 360 quality which is not surprising becuase it's a direct port, paying good money for this on the PC is a travesty. I had no problem paying for crysis as it was an amazing PC showpiece, CR2 is an embarrassment with lame DX9 GFX and dumbed down console gameplay.



http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...-Game-First-Console-Game-Second-Claims-Crytek


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 25, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...-Game-First-Console-Game-Second-Claims-Crytek



He's right. They didnt consolify the engine... just the gameplay and core elements of Crysis in it's original form. Sure DX10-11 is obviously an after effect in the engine but so was the case with the original Crysis. PC gamers overall aren't mad about the missing DX11 at this point it's the one sided front end gameplay we dislike. Sure we still get the dev console for advanced commands but 3 pre-baked graphic options with no AA toggle is shows their lack of effort here. They even left direct copies (in the leaked version) of folders from the original Crysis as a testament to the biased approach in development. 

With the release of this game falling so far behind most PC gamer's exceptions it's almost as if the producers and publishers didn't think we were actually paying attention. I can't support a company who's product is so off pace from it's target audience... but I digress. Maybe we're not the target.

I'm also still pissed they removed the female voice option from the suit.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok so I now have this video game and played a little:


The engine is fast. Yes, some fancy effects are gone and the customization sucks dick, but it runs smooth as fuck on my Q6600 / GTX 260 and looks good in motion. In regard to performance / visuals, I'd say it runs pretty excellent for how it looks, 60+ fps most of the time so far. Yeah, I would have liked if they went the DICE route and ditched the legacy DX9 shit and just had a DX11 path but it does look good as is despite the bitching. Could it be better? Yup and I'd like to see it, but it's by no means ugly... except for...

THE BLOOM AND BLUR, even a small fucking single ember from a fire can bloom hard enough to literally cause a streak of light to go across your entire fucking screen. DUMB. Hopefully they are actually doing something right with DX11 and not having it as an afterthought that looks 98% the same with 98% less performance for no reason at all.

Save for some textures they really aren't as bad as people make it sound. I've only seen a couple ones that really stand out as WTF.

Here's some pictures that will update as I take them
http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10565193/1/crysis2?h=e560f6


The suit is entirely fucking underwhelming, seriously. Your guy is completely incapable of throwing someone further than 1 inch if you don't use strength or whatever. You will basically just drop them at your feet and they are magically dead. No slamming people into shit so hard that it caves in on itself or whatever. So far it's hardly as impressive in scale as Crysis 1 was when you stepped outside, maybe shit will get crazy later.


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 25, 2011)

Check out my multiplayer montage , the graphics are amazing for Dx9 

I will have another video up soon, I will post it once it's done completing. It's 5 MIN Epic battle scene at Wallstreet NY


----------



## meirb111 (Mar 25, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> But you could also save anytime you wanted...



there is no option to save


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 25, 2011)

What's confusing is also the fact that original Crysis was DX10 game from the ground up so saying Crysis 2 was designed for PC's first is load of BS. It would be DX10 then, not DX9. It's like waiting 5 years to go 2 steps back instead one forward...


----------



## crow1001 (Mar 25, 2011)

What a joke this is graphically on the PC, I took some screens that compares the three GFX options we have, textures do not seem to differ much if at all between the GFX options, all the game does well is some over done boom and HDR lighting. Overall the GFX are awful for a PC title with some extremely low texture quality through 99% of the game. This is a severe case of lazy ass dev dumping on the PC user base.


gamer




advanced





hardcore




Close up texture screens.

gamer






advanced





hardcore


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 25, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> What's confusing is also the fact that original Crysis was DX10 game from the ground up so saying Crysis 2 was designed for PC's first is load of BS. It would be DX10 then, not DX9. It's like waiting 5 years to go 2 steps back instead one forward...



If Crysis was a true D3D10 game we wouldn't have a D3D10 mode that that doesn't look much better but slaughters performance. Face it, Crysis D3D10 was bolted on, it's just that it got shipped along with the game.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2011)

pr0n Inspector said:


> If Crysis was a true D3D10 game we wouldn't have a D3D10 mode that that doesn't look much better but slaughters performance. Face it, Crysis D3D10 was bolted on, it's just that it got shipped along with the game.



no one did DX10 well in crysis error, it was designed for DX9 and ported to DX10 like almost every other DX10 game, and thats why they sucked for performance.




Crysis 2 otoh, runs far too slow for how it looks. a 5870 and an OC'd thuban gets me good FPS most of the time but with the odd slowdowns... and for what? CoD4 graphics with motion blur on top?


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah Bloom is wayy overdone, so is HDR is some places.. The shadows are too jagged despite high AA.

And to those who have fallen to performance numbers. Let me remind you, CRYSIS at DX10 MAX 1920x1080 played 32fps on the HD5850... Thats quite good.

Now the HD6850(which laggs 1 fps behind HD5850 in crysis 2) scores 36fps in CRYSIS 2 at DX9 MAX 1920x1080.

Why I think it's not an ACHIEVEMENT but rather a BUMMER:

If you remember, CRYSIS had thousands of trees, lots of foliage, vegetation and that beautiful sea too to render, and yet these frames. CRYSIS 2, if I am correct(ofcourse I am) has none of that, the levels are MUCH smaller, COMPACT spaces, the vistas are HARDLY THAT BIG or NEAR COMPLEX as CRYSIS.

So overall, for those trumpeting that CRYSIS 2 is quite optimised, nope.. thats another of the big BS Crytek has thrown at PC. Ultimately, thet made a joke out of PC, and hopefully BF3 will teach EVERYONE a bloody lesson.


----------



## human_error (Mar 25, 2011)

someone's finally built a graphics setting utility for crysis 2 where you can set the various options without needing to manually create your own autoexec file. You'll need to remove any autoexec files you may have manually created already before using this however. The site where the program was available from is down at the moment but I've used it already so have uploaded the one i used. You do *not *need to run it each time you run crysis.







**edit**

the forums where I got this from are back up for now, the link is http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=33008 if anyone wants to get a newer version/show support etc.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2011)

oh good, that program is win.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 25, 2011)

Most people screamed about Crysis graphics, but I always find that it look less than impressive up-close, the lush jungle distracts people from examining surrounding environment. This time around there are no such distractions,  and people finally starting to look closer.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 25, 2011)

> but I always find that it look less than impressive up-close, the lush jungle distracts people from examining surrounding environment. This time around there are no such distractions, and people finally starting to look closer.



yeah those are texture fails.. you can only bring as much quality with present hardware with polygons. thats why i'm so enthusiastic about UNLIMITED DETAIL TECH..


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 25, 2011)

It's unlimited on PC, not on consoles that date back to the era of dinosaurs...

I'm now also suspecting that EA has a converter in their HQ where they insert a console game DVD in it and the program outputs a PC game. Freakin installer doesn't even detect my keyboard language properly (this is the first time such nonsense happened to date). I changed my install path and while i was quickly typing as usual, i later found out i've entered "Crzsis 2" because letters "z" and "y" are inverted. Only in installer. Everywhere else it's properly as it should be for my language. Crytek, facepalm. You sold yourself to the console bunch with the money we, the PC gamers handed over to you. And in return we get this pile of crap which is broken starting with installer itself!? Don't even think of complaining over piracy. Not now, not over a month, not ever. Just don't.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 25, 2011)

Well either way, we got DX10 out of the box.

I'm now finding out the horrors of logging into their stinking service. It's saying that password is incorrect. Changing it on their webpage where the game points me to it makes exactly no difference. It's asking me for a mail and password with which i can't log in inside the game. WTF!?
It's also saying serial not found even though i've entered it to activate zthis crap. Oh god... what's next...


----------



## erixx (Mar 25, 2011)

gotta try that... I am playing it at Extreme at 1900x1000 wahtever and its is ok, best of the market, but could be better! 

with this applet it looks a tiny bit better! thanks


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 25, 2011)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Most people screamed about Crysis graphics, but I always find that it look less than impressive up-close, the lush jungle distracts people from examining surrounding environment. This time around there are no such distractions,  and people finally starting to look closer.



Well the NPC models and the water look pretty fantastic close up even four years later but yeah most of the other textures are relatively blah and low res. I tried some nice mods to improve them but ran out of VRAM with only 1GB. 

In fact, "far away" it doesn't even look _all_ that fantastic or special especially if you don't have AF active via the ZPOMAF mod, for example. Though as a whole it's still a pretty great looking game when properly tweaked.


----------



## erixx (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL, a guy in incrysis forums screming "just bought an alienware 4j4j4Rextreme whatever and I have lag!!" lol


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 25, 2011)

Got the thing running by skipping the login crap. And the intro is not bad and i can't really complain about graphics. It looks ok and runs super fast completely maxed out with all the FSAA and AF.

What i absolutely hate about it is the FOV and the overall claustrophobic feel.
Even though i've set it to 90° via that tweaker, i'm constantly having the feeling like i'm watching the world through a glass sphere or like in Max Payne when you were drugged by Valkyrie and you had to walk on blood lines with view completely shifted. And god the tight claustrophobic feeling. I'm running outside under the blue sky and i don't have a feeling that i'm outside. Also the pistol is being held so close to the viewport that it's driving me crazy. No one is holding weapons like this. This is really not cool and knowing that i'll have to get on with this crap through the entire game is not encouraging at all. The weapon holding position might be a issue with 90 degree FOV but then again, i couldn't play with default 55 degrees either...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 25, 2011)

Just beat the game on Post-Human took about 6 hours. 

And it shows every difficulty as being completed for example they all say 19/19. However, Post-Human says 18/19 as if I haven't done the last level or something.

Also when i beat the game it just had a cut scene and cut back to the menu. I thought I'd unlock something but nothing happened. I guess thats normal?


----------



## ctrain (Mar 25, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Got the thing running by skipping the login crap. And the intro is not bad and i can't really complain about graphics. It looks ok and runs super fast completely maxed out with all the FSAA and AF.
> 
> What i absolutely hate about it is the FOV and the overall claustrophobic feel.
> Even though i've set it to 90° via that tweaker, i'm constantly having the feeling like i'm watching the world through a glass sphere or like in Max Payne when you were drugged by Valkyrie and you had to walk on blood lines with view completely shifted. And god the tight claustrophobic feeling. I'm running outside under the blue sky and i don't have a feeling that i'm outside. Also the pistol is being held so close to the viewport that it's driving me crazy. No one is holding weapons like this. This is really not cool and knowing that i'll have to get on with this crap through the entire game is not encouraging at all. The weapon holding position might be a issue with 90 degree FOV but then again, i couldn't play with default 55 degrees either...



because it's 55 fov VERTICAL, not horizontal.

that 55 effectively scales to 85 horizontal at 16:9. 90 at 16:9 would be over 120, which is exactly why it looks distorted.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm using a 5:4 screen... I left at default now, though mouse feels all jerky with this one. Using 90 and the mouse is ok. But it all looks weird.

Playing it now on post human and it's not all that difficult for as long as you keep a higher ground, cloak a lot and take them from a distance if possible (its what i like anyway). At which point i hate the fact that there is no scope attachment, just the casual sights...
The game is not that bad though, apart from all the console stupidities...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like my login account from Crysis1 and Warhead was properly migrated to Crysis2  No account creation hassle ftw

is there parallax occlusion in game? I think thats why it has higher fps.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't say if this is true or not.  I would naturally hope it's not true but according to the article Crytek was paid to delay DX11 support.
source


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 25, 2011)

If this turns out to be true, Crysis is the last game i'll ever buy from Crytek. And i'll stick with AMD graphic cards even if they'll be the worst thing ever designed.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 25, 2011)

This DX11 thing is becoming more and more a joke. Two generations of DX11 capable cards and no game yet that clearly takes advantage on this. Or maybe I'm wrong? In the end I'm glad I still did not waste any money on an upgrade. I bet Crysis 2 will never have a DX11 patch. Live with it and enjoy a beautiful (I think the best looking DX9 out there) and fun game that is Crysis 2.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the way Crysis 2 looks right now, but with all the DX11 is superior fuss, one would expect Crytek to be pushing it...


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 25, 2011)

MY steam wont allow me to use the advanced graphics tool it says access is denied is there a work around for this.?


----------



## Iactus (Mar 25, 2011)

Just finished this game..

All i can say is Wow.. the story is very good.

I presume there will be other games with us playing as This dude? Who seems to have dual personalitys at the end???

Cant wait to see some more, and in the meen time i will be abuseing multiplayer


----------



## douglatins (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.bit-tech.net/gaming/2011/03/25/crysis-2-xbox-360-vs-pc-comparison
Graphics on the PC is a lot better


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah console version look crap. I checked it out on the Ps3 and I couldn't stand to look at it. 

Maybe it just hurts me to see Crysis look so degraded. 

Obviously for Console gamers this is good if not great looking but for someone who knows better, its not.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 26, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> no game yet that clearly takes advantage on this


(dx11)

i know for sure dx 11 f12010 dirt 2 prob 3 and many other games bfbc2 inc that are better then when in dx10 mode..  i too tho pray this  is not the way, nv n crytek deal making cant be good..


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 26, 2011)

erixx said:


> LOL, a guy in incrysis forums screming "just bought an alienware 4j4j4Rextreme whatever and I have lag!!" lol



hes a nub, he should've built his own...Alienware only sells good Cases that's it. Everything else is overpriced OEM garbage


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 26, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> This DX11 thing is becoming more and more a joke. Two generations of DX11 capable cards and no game yet that clearly takes advantage on this. Or maybe I'm wrong? In the end I'm glad I still did not waste any money on an upgrade. I bet Crysis 2 will never have a DX11 patch. Live with it and enjoy a beautiful (I think the best looking DX9 out there) and fun game that is Crysis 2.


it can get worse if Miscrosoft release DX12 with WIndows 8


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2011)

Meh, DX10 was a joke too. Until consoles are upgraded, expect mediocrity.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 26, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> (dx11)
> 
> i know for sure dx 11 f12010 dirt 2 prob 3 and many other games bfbc2 inc that are better then when in dx10 mode..  i too tho pray this  is not the way, nv n crytek deal making cant be good..



For some reason I thought that BFBC2 and Dirt 2 were either DX9 or DX11...that DX10 wasn't a mode option. Never played F1. None-the-less, BFBC2 admits that it uses it for soft shadows and performance enhancements...in other words, smooth shadow edges is all I noticed going from 9 to 11 in BC2. I love BC2 don't get me wrong, but DX11 was and never should be a reason to get it or hype it. Dirt 2 is a solid looking racer, and I know it was one of the early DX11 adopters, but I can't recall what it really does beyond DX9. But I do know that AvP 2010 at least gives you a tesselation option for DX11 that can really wreak havok on performance.

I never really got into Crysis 1 or Warhead, I got both again on the recent Steam X-mas sale...just snagged Crysis 2 for around $30, I've yet to try it at this point. Though Crysis will always go down as a technological/graphical beast of a title more-so than a gameplay title. Was Crysis ahead of it's time or the last of it's kind? Or both? Really, it's amazing what dev's can still pull out of DX9, and yes Consoles are a big blame there I'm sure, but at the same time, if the gameplay to graphics ratio can come to a 1:1 more-so than one great and one crap, I'll be more tempted to make a purchase. Too many games need hype and multi-platform to make money because they won't work hard enough to offer something that could take off on a single platform to make up the difference...that is why I spend more and more of my time and game funds supporting PC Indie Dev's. Not all to-PC ports are straight garbage, not all only-for-PC games are amazing..gotta find what you can and can't tolerate, just sucks when you sink 60 bucks (FU BLOPS!!!!!).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 26, 2011)

I think most DX11 games are Eithier DX9 or DX11. 

You don't get an option for DX10.

But there is a dx10.ll file in Crysis 2 folder. I tried renaming it to the dx9.dll to trick it but the game just wouldn't launch. 

Also people who got the Disc version say that it has DX11 dlls on it. 

So its only a matter of time. 

Hope not to long.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I think most DX11 games are Eithier DX9 or DX11.
> 
> You don't get an option for DX10.
> 
> ...



DX11 has fallback for DX10 hardware. if you run DX11 in AVP, DA2 and probably many others (i think its done this way in BC2, but more transparently) then it runs the DX11 path, but disables features DX10 cards cant run.


----------



## Gigadeath (Mar 26, 2011)

Does the full game support CrossFire properly now? I remember CrossFire/SLi was bugged out in the demo and didn't see any performance gain. Has this been resolved?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2011)

Gigadeath said:


> Does the full game support CrossFire properly now? I remember CrossFire/SLi was bugged out in the demo and didn't see any performance gain. Has this been resolved?



nothing to do with the game, all to do with the drivers. been asked half a dozen times already.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 26, 2011)

Ahh this game is simply fantastic! loving every moment of it!!


----------



## Gigadeath (Mar 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> nothing to do with the game, all to do with the drivers. been asked half a dozen times already.



My apologies. Here's hoping 11.3 cats brings some relief (although I'm not holding my breath).


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 26, 2011)

I was hoping the same but no such thing yet. It's really strange that we are so late in the month and drivers still aren't released. There is no specific need but i know that latest drivers bring slight improvements for the latest games. Which Crysis 2 certainly is.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, nearly finished dis game, the check point system sucks dick and I've encountered some minor issues like missing textures and graphics, I see a floating tree in the air and an invisible tree trunk, plus some sound effects are missing from my suit, its not making any noises, not a big deal but still gay SP is ok most of the SP game, sometimes it has its fun moments, but like I said before, this game feels completely disconnected from the first series and I get a sense of "what side am I on, why am I killing soldiers/corp mercs when there's an alien invasion happening" this game feels more corporationy then an alien invasion also this game needs more illuminati symbolism but jokes aside including the game....ooooohhhh SNAP!  nah seriously I would say this game iz a corporationy, sci fi, consolized action game, with a slow story..MP here we come


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 26, 2011)

It's just downloading a patch 1.1 by itself right now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2011)

@Lionheart (or anyone really)

Do you regret getting the game with the minor issues? You have any crashes? I'm looking into getting the game but pondering if it's worth it.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 26, 2011)

It's ok, but personally i think Crytek doesn't deserve any of the cash from it. If it was a prioper PC version, absolutelly. But now, on one end it's an ok game but on the other all the console nonsense is bothering me. I've bought it but still there is that bitter taste you just can't get rid off...


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Lionheart (or anyone really)
> 
> Do you regret getting the game with the minor issues? You have any crashes? I'm looking into getting the game but pondering if it's worth it.



Nah those minor issues don't ruin the game at all, just thought I should mention it and the game being $70 AUD here via steam definitely didn't feel worth it but for some reason I don't regret buying it at all, I guess I just don't care for money but anyways, if I were you, I would wait for the price to come down or maybe buy if from somewhere cheaper


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 26, 2011)

*PATCH 1 changelog:*


> Server Browser shows incorrect pings - Fixed
> · Some matches never initiate - Fixed
> · Faster text chat - As speedy as can be
> · Console re-enabled - Console has been re-activated
> ...



Nothing to write home about...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Nah those minor issues don't ruin the game at all, just thought I should mention it and the game being $70 AUD here via steam definitely didn't feel worth it but for some reason I don't regret buying it at all, I guess I just don't care for money but anyways, if I were you, I would wait for the price to come down or maybe buy if from somewhere cheaper



K! That's what i thought. I've been fighting myself and torn between Homefront, Crysis 2 and the upcoming Shift 2(btw I LOVE racing if it's not obvious enough).


----------



## human_error (Mar 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> K! That's what i thought. I've been fighting myself and torn between Homefront, Crysis 2 and the upcoming Shift 2(btw I LOVE racing if it's not obvious enough).



As an owner of cyrsis 2 and homefront I can easily say crysis 2 is a more polished game, which is also a lot less frustrating. Don't get me wrong homefront is a decent shooter, but it has a lot of issues which make it feel unpolished compared with crysis 2.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 26, 2011)

This is the first time i played any game on the hardest possible level right away and it seems a bit easy. Maybe it will change later on but right now, cloak, kill, hide, recharge, cloak, kill, hide, recharge... Silenced SCARAB with reflex sight. I'm like a deadly shadow moving through the NYC


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 26, 2011)

:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek     - autexec.cfg


most of the graphics options look to be set to 3 on that list which makes me wonder?

can i not just set them to 5 or ten or whatever?

and is there anything there that is not switched to that setting in one of the available selections?[/quote]

first on advanced setting these are set to 3 anyway, and secondly i gave changeing them all to 4 a go last night it booted and ran fine but i didnt really notice any improvement ,im going to give 5> a try when the match finishes. anyone know how high you can go with these


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan, if you liked the first Crysis and then Warhead then you will certainly like this one. Yes, the PC community was betrayed but the game looks and plays very good no major problems whatsoever (I have Steam version). Fire it up and you're ready to rock. If it is worth it moneywise?
I have been waiting more than 3 years for the sequel so I had to buy Crysis 2 on launch and I'm not dissapointed by the game itself.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 26, 2011)

Finally got on the online late last night after some sc2. Was trying to get my account to login which had the preorder bonus code on it. Found it hard to get in a game lobby and have it start too.

But after all that its good fun. Certainly a challenge. I've only tried TDM and Crash site. I like crash site more right now.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 26, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> :\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek     - autexec.cfg
> 
> 
> most of the graphics options look to be set to 3 on that list which makes me wonder?
> ...



first on advanced setting these are set to 3 anyway, and secondly i gave changeing them all to 4 a go last night it booted and ran fine but i didnt really notice any improvement ,im going to give 5> a try when the match finishes. anyone know how high you can go with these[/QUOTE]

I think it goes more like this:

1 = Low
2 = Medium
3 = High

3 is where you want to be at.


----------



## crow1001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Crysis v crysis 2 texture comparison. Nice HDR and bloom effects, shame about the rest of the game. Crysis 2 is one big ugly blur, it may look half decent on a 360 from 6 feet away sitting on the couch, on a high res monitor from a few inches away it looks like turd.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 26, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I think it goes more like this:
> 
> 1 = Low
> 2 = Medium
> ...



ok i figured it went like that, but setting it to 4 or 5 does nothing then?


----------



## crow1001 (Mar 26, 2011)

There are only three GFX level settings you can edit, 1-3. You can't improve the GFX over the highest settings you can choose in game, it's a fail PC title.


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi found this don't know if it works as I haven't got Crysis 2 bought Crysis 1 and Warhead but not sure about this one yet.  

Crysis 2 - Advanced Graphics Options Utility.

http://www.fileplanet.com/219312/210000/fileinfo/Crysis-2---Advanced-Graphics-Options-Utility


----------



## qubit (Mar 27, 2011)

I wasn't sure whether to buy this or not. I viewed the demo and a couple of videos and it looked kinda cool. Steam offered the limited edition version if prepurchased and at £30 it really wasn't that expensive, so I bought it.

And yes, I'm glad I did.  The graphics look really good and I like the cinematic movie feel to it. Console port or not, it's still very good as it is. I've just replaced my GTX 285 with a new GTX 580, which really helps to keep the frame rate up.

I'm more interested in the single player game than multiplayer and will check that out when I've finished the single player.

Good as it is though, it's not as compelling as Half-life 2. That _really_ rocked. I've never found any other story-based FPS that grabbed me like that did. I really hope we see another instalment.


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 27, 2011)

For settings/tweaks ingame it's as follows:

1 - XBOX 360 Graphics
2 - PS3 Graphics
3 - Low
4 - Medium 
5 - Maximum


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ok i figured it went like that, but setting it to 4 or 5 does nothing then?



from the leaked beta, those were discussed as the console settings.


Edit: nevermind, look one post up


----------



## ctrain (Mar 27, 2011)

crow1001 said:


> Crysis v crysis 2 texture comparison. Nice HDR and bloom effects, shame about the rest of the game. Crysis 2 is one big ugly blur, it may look half decent on a 360 from 6 feet away sitting on the couch, on a high res monitor from a few inches away it looks like turd.



err

edited, just look below now

vs








if that crysis 1 picture was crysis 2 people would be bitching about awful textures.


edit: more because i love the thought process of people.

~* find bad texture, decide entire game has same quality, ignore fact that Crysis 1 had iffy spots too *~


----------



## human_error (Mar 27, 2011)

ctrain said:


> err
> 
> https://photos-1.dropbox.com/i/o/nk...q3PCGzPyWOTkzzXZo/10565193/1301281200/3f740f4
> 
> ...



Umm none of those dropbox links work - they all 404. Probably best to upload them to TPU's free image hosting.

I don't think the point of crow1001's post was to say that crysis 1 was perfect for textures - we all know games have bad spots. The point is that overall the textures in crysis 2 are worse than crysis/warhead.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 27, 2011)

human_error said:


> Umm none of those dropbox links work - they all 404. Probably best to upload them to TPU's free image hosting.
> 
> I don't think the point of crow1001's post was to say that crysis 1 was perfect for textures - we all know games have bad spots. The point is that overall the textures in crysis 2 are worse than crysis/warhead.



i'll fix it in a second, show up for me fine. guess i can't directly link a gallery picture.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 27, 2011)

The game looks great for a DX9 game. Can't wait for the DX11 patch to roll out.

The actual story and gameplay is nothing new really and does feel like just another FPS game as opposed to anything really special. Im liking it so far though.


----------



## qubit (Mar 27, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> The game looks great for a DX9 game. Can't wait for the DX11 patch to roll out.
> 
> The actual story and gameplay is nothing new really and does feel like just another FPS game as opposed to anything really special. Im liking it so far though.



+1 on that DX11 patch: watch the FPS tank! 

And sometimes more of the same gameplay is just fine. If one really enjoyed the first version, then the same thing set in a new scenario is perfect.

I tell you what though. Switching system specs in the Options menu from High to Extreme didn't seem to make an obvious difference, other than the FPS dropped. I'm sure it's all there, but it's not immediately obvious. I had an impression of more detail, I think.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 27, 2011)

https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10565193/1/crysis2?h=e560f6

tons of pics, almost done with the game. do look at them in full size because dropbox shits all over the preview pic quality.

not to spoil anything, but there's a really well written speech nearing the end.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone else notice crysis 2 looks better in screenshots than it does in motion? It's usually the other way around. Just finished it. Story may have been better, but overall it sucked hard. It felt like every other shitty COD style shooter. Your character is too slow and too heavy, you have no freedom of gameplay. All you can do is headshot and assassinate for the first half of the game. The entire time I just felt like I'd be twice as effective in the crysis 1 suit with some real vehicles and angles of attack.

That of course is just the gameplay end, then there's the locked files, crippled console and lack of sandbox 3.... all of which are available on the leaked beta. Sad when you buy a game only to discover there's a vastly superior free version out there. Feels like crytek and crysis 2 are part of some poorly planned xanatos gambit against pc gaming.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how to fully enable ragdolls? We are in freakin 2011 and shooting dead soldiers doesn't move them even for an inch. And they also drop down like in Half-Life 1. I want corpses to fly around when i nail them. So far only one has fell of a bridge and even that one i suspect it was scripted. Games have an extra fun factor just because of ragdolls. Another stupid remain of the consoles that apparently don't have enough power to process few ragdolls...


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol it's almost like convention now: if a sequel is less convoluted than the original it must be bashed to hell and back.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 27, 2011)

wtf happened to large epic multiplayer Crysis maps? and why is it 16 player max instead of 32? -_-.. gone is power struggle with large maps complete with vehicles and vtols. This thing downgraded to COD!


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 27, 2011)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Lol it's almost like convention now: if a sequel is less convoluted than the original it must be bashed to hell and back.



Everything in the world gets better over time and with new innovations. Just PC gaming is going the other way. Makes you wonder what the hell is wrong with them.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 27, 2011)

im not bashing it but the first crysis and crysis warhead i was involved in i could sneak threw the bushes, and punch people WHAT HAPPENED TO HAVING YOUR FISTS OUT AND WAILING ON PEOPLE....now we got this gay melee hit....*sigh* now im stuck in a linear new york city with the same bland building textures everywhere, im gonna wait for the mod community to turn this game into a real pc game, this is a absolute disgrace.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 27, 2011)

It's hard to turn concrete into anything more beautiful. Even the parkways that are suppose to look nice don't give the feeling of green. They feel just like yet another concrete room. And that's the problem. In original Far Cry and Crysis, you could sometimes just stand still and admire the levels. I only did this once in Crysis 2 next to the river where that bridge was. That scene was nice but so far the only one as well...


----------



## ctrain (Mar 27, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Does anyone know how to fully enable ragdolls? We are in freakin 2011 and shooting dead soldiers doesn't move them even for an inch. And they also drop down like in Half-Life 1. I want corpses to fly around when i nail them. So far only one has fell of a bridge and even that one i suspect it was scripted. Games have an extra fun factor just because of ragdolls. Another stupid remain of the consoles that apparently don't have enough power to process few ragdolls...



i don't think you could shoot ragdolls in crysis 1 either. there was a reason for it. something like they could sell it somewhere so and so something dumb so they just removed it from all versions.

it was actually bannable on their forums for a while if i remember right to post a mod that let you shoot ragdolls around.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 27, 2011)

Heres my screenshot of the game at 1680x1050 everything on high apart from sound, AA on 2x and AF16x and motion blur on camera and objects and edge blurring:


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2011)

ctrain said:


> i don't think you could shoot ragdolls in crysis 1 either. there was a reason for it. something like they could sell it somewhere so and so something dumb so they just removed it from all versions.
> 
> it was actually bannable on their forums for a while if i remember right to post a mod that let you shoot ragdolls around.



germany, but lately thats specific to german versions of the games. crash test dummies falling out of cars and such, instead of people.


the reason people are pissed, is sequels come out, costing more than the original... and we get less of a game. then we get told piracy is killing sales, destroying the industry, etc etc.


No... its just that we're getting asked to pay more for less, and people dont like it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 27, 2011)

qubit said:


> +1 on that DX11 patch: watch the FPS tank!



Not 100% sure what tank means in this context, but if you mean drop.

Not necessarily. 

Play STALKER COP with everything set to as high as possible except don't put on the dx11 renderer.

On my 6870 no dx11 = 25-30 fps average DX 11 on = 40-45 fps average.

Depends what they using DX11 for, if they don't just tack blur effects on and needlessly tessellate things you should get a performance boost.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.computerandvideogames.co...iving-hackers-a-job-and-make-better-pc-games/

Not exactly on subject but a nice insight of the PoV of some of the game designers:



> PC players and console players are completely two different types of consumer. It's always unfair to not design the game for the consumer you're targeting. The PC version is always a second thought [for publishers], like: 'Oh, and we need a PC version too.'


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't quite get the german policy. If you shoot someone, cogs don't fall out. Blood does. What this does is just encourage ppl to kill others more. Look, just some cogs will fly out of his head if i shot him... I'm also sure no one who cut himself with a kitchen knife by mistake seen any cogs falling out of his finger... violence and realism of it in games doesn't encourage ppl to do it. It's their sick mind that does that, not the games. So punishing normal ppl just because some don't have everything straight in their head is just lame. If not anything else, games are the vent to flush out such curiousity. I mean, Soldier of Fortune was really the only way i'll ever see someone's guts flying out when i shot him with a shotgun up close. Or leg fall apart. Or brains flying around when i put a magnum slug in someone's head. Because to be frank, i have no need to see someone's real brains or guts. But it's fun to do it in game. Without any harm to anyone. Some mass slaughter baby seals, i prefer digital slaughter. And that makes me better by default. Ha.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I don't quite get the german policy. If you shoot someone, cogs don't fall out. Blood does. What this does is just encourage ppl to kill others more. Look, just some cogs will fly out of his head if i shot him... I'm also sure no one who cut himself with a kitchen knife by mistake seen any cogs falling out of his finger... violence and realism of it in games doesn't encourage ppl to do it. It's their sick mind that does that, not the games. So punishing normal ppl just because some don't have everything straight in their head is just lame. If not anything else, games are the vent to flush out such curiousity. I mean, Soldier of Fortune was really the only way i'll ever see someone's guts flying out when i shot him with a shotgun up close. Or leg fall apart. Or brains flying around when i put a magnum slug in someone's head. Because to be frank, i have no need to see someone's real brains or guts. But it's fun to do it in game. Without any harm to anyone. Some mass slaughter baby seals, i prefer digital slaughter. And that makes me better by default. Ha.



lets just say they're playing it safe after a failed world domination bid and leave it at that, k? same reason japan doesnt have an army. lets focus on crysis here.


----------



## qubit (Mar 27, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Not 100% sure what tank means in this context, but if you mean drop.
> 
> Not necessarily.
> 
> ...



That's interesting. I was only saying that, because in every review I've read, performance dropped when DX11 was enabled. As it's supposed to be more efficient than DX9 or 10, then I guess it's because of the added effects. It's good to see that this is not always the case.

I've just got myself a GTX 580 and have been playing around with the Unigine DX11 demo/benchmark software. I'll do a comparative benchmark between DX9, 10 & 11 using the same settings and see how performance compares.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2011)

qubit said:


> That's interesting. I was only saying that, because in every review I've read, performance dropped when DX11 was enabled. As it's supposed to be more efficient than DX9 or 10, then I guess it's because of the added effects. It's good to see that this is not always the case.
> 
> I've just got myself a GTX 580 and have been playing around with the Unigine DX11 demo/benchmark software. I'll do a comparative benchmark between DX9, 10 & 11 using the same settings and see how performance compares.



11 (like 10) is faster than DX9 at the same settings. its just that game devs dont utilise it that way.


they want higher to look better, not run faster.


----------



## qubit (Mar 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> 11 (like 10) is faster than DX9 at the same settings. its just that game devs dont utilise it that way.
> 
> 
> they want higher to look better, not run faster.



Yeah, I'm not surprised really. Pushing the boundaries is what gives us better products over time. Can get kinda expensive with the upgrades, but it's better in the end.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 27, 2011)

qubit said:


> That's interesting. I was only saying that, because in every review I've read, performance dropped when DX11 was enabled. As it's supposed to be more efficient than DX9 or 10, then I guess it's because of the added effects. It's good to see that this is not always the case.
> 
> I've just got myself a GTX 580 and have been playing around with the Unigine DX11 demo/benchmark software. I'll do a comparative benchmark between DX9, 10 & 11 using the same settings and see how performance compares.





I think in COP all they done was add some basic close tessellation ( character models only from the looks of things) added dx11 shadows, and made the engine native multi-threaded ( meaning more cores the better) Think this is where I get most of the boost from. ( 6 cores FTW!)


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 27, 2011)

I can safely say that additional DX11 will be a complete cockup just because it will be added later instead during engine design. Because in that case they'd be dumbing down DX11 down to DX9 instead "improving" DX9 into DX11...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2011)

DX11 Patch along with Advanced Graphics menu is said to be coming out tomorrow. 

http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=15092




RejZoR said:


> I can safely say that additional DX11 will be a complete cockup just because it will be added later instead during engine design. Because in that case they'd be dumbing down DX11 down to DX9 instead "improving" DX9 into DX11...



Lets not forgot that the Cryengine 3 does do DX11 and loads of other cool features, its just that the good stuff was held out for some reason. Perhaps it was bribery (Like from Nvidia), a coding issue or some other reason but they've decided to release the good stuff via the patch.  

I have hopes that this patch will be what PC gamers are looking for I really do. Now if after this the patch the game is still not as Crysis 2 on PC was intended, then I will seriously consider a Class Action Law Suit, a petition or just attempt to get my money back.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 27, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> DX11 Patch along with Advanced Graphics menu is said to be coming out tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=15092
> 
> ...



Good luck with your lawsuit you're going to need all the luck you can get to fend of EA's sharks


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2011)

"Cooking some great DX11 tech bits for C2 fans, be patient guys. All I can say, is that we have 16 ms or more to have fun with pc hardware..."

http://twitter.com/CRYTEK_TIAGO


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't quite get their logic. The game took ages to be released anyway, couldn't they just delay it for 1 month or less and add DX11 out of the box? I mean, if they release DX11 patch 3 days after game release, what's the point? If i'd know this i'd wait. Instead i'll play half of the game with DX9 and other half with DX11. Hopefully.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I don't quite get their logic. The game took ages to be released anyway, couldn't they just delay it for 1 month or less and add DX11 out of the box? I mean, if they release DX11 patch 3 days after game release, what's the point? If i'd know this i'd wait. Instead i'll play half of the game with DX9 and other half with DX11. Hopefully.




Its ready when its ready I guess. It didn't need a whole month and it wasn't ready by release date so we get it three days after. 
Or its BS from Nvidia or EA. 

Hey at least you can play half, I already beat the campaign. 

I hope this DX11 patch goes for the MP as well. :/

If not I'll probably replay the game on an easier difficulty this time, assuming the patch is worthwhile.


----------



## meirb111 (Mar 27, 2011)

*big bug with nano catalyst*

there is a big bug with the nano  catalyst .had 5000 after resuming the game only 60 so geting upgrades is not possible with this bug with single player http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/960489-crysis-2/58586754


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 27, 2011)

Yaay finished the Sp finally, so happy, now onto MP eventually when it works


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2011)

meirb111 said:


> there is a big bug with the nano  catalyst .had 5000 after resuming the game only 60 so geting upgrades is not possible with this bug with single player http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/960489-crysis-2/58586754



Yeah one of the few things they addressed and are working on.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh for god sake i'm at point where i met up with that Chino guy and guess what. After i meet with him, these fuckin morons are all screamin g "Move out" and "Go" every freakin second, every and each character. 30 seconds with them and i thought i'll flip out. Shut the fuck up for god sake.

Also sniping is a complete waste of time here. Yes, it works but between the headshot and the actual time taken to get to the target and Nano Catalysts just evaporate. I've wasted like 500 nano thingies because of the range and time. Stupid. Nano Catalysts should remain where they are forever or at least for an extended period so you can collect them properly.

And now i'm reading about this bug. Great. I'm past 5000 and i've left the game. Looking forward to losing everything. They can't even make a fuckin port work properly...


----------



## ctrain (Mar 27, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Oh for god sake i'm at point where i met up with that Chino guy and guess what. After i meet with him, these fuckin morons are all screamin g "Move out" and "Go" every freakin second, every and each character. 30 seconds with them and i thought i'll flip out. Shut the fuck up for god sake.
> 
> Also sniping is a complete waste of time here. Yes, it works but between the headshot and the actual time taken to get to the target and Nano Catalysts just evaporate. I've wasted like 500 nano thingies because of the range and time. Stupid. Nano Catalysts should remain where they are forever or at least for an extended period so you can collect them properly.
> 
> And now i'm reading about this bug. Great. I'm past 5000 and i've left the game. Looking forward to losing everything. They can't even make a fuckin port work properly...



it doesn't matter if you miss a couple hundred or a couple thousand, you literally get so many at the end of the game it's borderline impossible not to get what you want.

i practically ignored the system for the entire game and finished fine anyway. it's hardly a game ender.


----------



## qubit (Mar 27, 2011)

*3rd party DRM sneaked in*

Read this before deciding to purchase:

Watch out! Crysis 2 on Steam has 3rd party DRM, NOT disclosed on store page


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 28, 2011)

any more news on dx11? the crysis link is blank


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 28, 2011)

Coming Out Tomorrow. 

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/cr...ced_graphics_settings”_being_patched_tomorrow

What we've all been waiting for.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 28, 2011)

Has it really been confirmed by Crytek now?


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 28, 2011)

Crysis 2 Manual Patch 1.1 35mb

This patch is just for users having trouble with auto patch... Not the dx11 patch.. this is the DAY ONE PATCH.. 

ActionTrip


AtomicGamer


The Patches Scrolls


WorthPlaying


    * Server Browser shows incorrect pings - Fixed
    * Some matches never initiate - Fixed
    * Faster text chat - As speedy as can be
    * Console re-enabled - Console has been re-activated
    * Cheat detection - Now in place to ensure all users are on a level playing field
    * Fix USB headset issues – Current issues have been addressed and fixed
    * Fix hologram icon staying on screen after being used - Fixed
    * Remove Auto Aim - This has now been completely removed due to overwhelming community feedback


----------



## erixx (Mar 28, 2011)

1.1 was release on day 1, anyway thanks. Now waiting for 1.2 with all the glory.

BTW, I have log in to MP for first time, redeemed my special code, and played. 

The MP maps are also very pretty.... perfect for Rainbow Six type of play, but with these bloody nanosuits invisibility, where's the fun.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 28, 2011)

erixx said:


> 1.1 was release on day 1, anyway thanks. Now waiting for 1.2 with all the glory.
> 
> BTW, I have log in to MP for first time, redeemed my special code, and played.
> 
> The MP maps are also very pretty.... perfect for Rainbow Six type of play, but with these bloody nanosuits invisibility, where's the fun.



Yea the automatic update was release on day 1, but this is the manual patch. Some users were having problems with the auto patch.. So they released the manual patch today.... Odd but they did.. because the dx11 patch should be here tomorrow?.. right?


----------



## meirb111 (Mar 28, 2011)

i need some help stuck in mission "Out of Ashes" or is this another bug
i get killed inside  a  tank when a bus is thrown at me  i read this http://www.gamespot.com/features/6305862/p-19.html

from what i read in above link i should be outside the tank not to die i am stuck


----------



## erixx (Mar 28, 2011)

reminds me the white phosphorus mission of Homefront, that was emotive!!!!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 28, 2011)

erixx said:


> 1.1 was release on day 1, anyway thanks. Now waiting for 1.2 with all the glory.
> 
> BTW, I have log in to MP for first time, redeemed my special code, and played.
> 
> The MP maps are also very pretty.... perfect for Rainbow Six type of play, but with these bloody nanosuits invisibility, where's the fun.


You shouldve tried way back Crysis 1 mp. Specifically power struggle maps, 16 vs 16. With thousands going online. Much prettier.

You could just camp on one derelict hill a kilometer away with your gause, not help on capping and go 'teehee' whilst an enemy vtol passes over your head while your inside a bush in cloak mode. That experience was priceless


----------



## Csokis (Mar 28, 2011)

http://gamingbolt.com/rumour-crytek-was-paid-money-to-delay-support-of-directx-11-for-crysis-2



> According to the rumour mentioned in the title, the money NVidia paid to EA was not for marketing, but to delay the support for DirectX 11 in Crysis 2, so that players would have access to their graphics card when DirectX 11 ‘s support was released. *The rumour also says that DirectX 11 will only support GTX 590 in Crysis 2.*


----------



## erixx (Mar 28, 2011)

I prefer me, a rifle and the world, no futurama stuff, but I know that beautiful camper feeling


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 28, 2011)

Csokis said:


> http://www.laredoforums.com/images/smilies/wtf1.gif
> 
> http://gamingbolt.com/rumour-crytek-was-paid-money-to-delay-support-of-directx-11-for-crysis-2



lol somehow I doubt 2 million would be worth it for crytek, not to mention nvidia wouldn't step on everyone who bought a 580 and take away dx 11 support just because it's not a 590.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 28, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> lol somehow I doubt 2 million would be worth it for crytek, not to mention nvidia wouldn't step on everyone who bought a 580 and take away dx 11 support just because it's not a 590.



I wouldn't underestimate stupidity. I hope for Nvidia sake its not true. Add this to the 590's massive failure and its a PR nightmare.

Anyway how is the plot for the single player? Is it worth picking up when it goes on sale?


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2011)

Is the new patch out today?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 28, 2011)

Not yet maybe we won't get it today after all.

Whats getting people now is the amount of hackers in the game.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLhmgDbk3oo&feature=related

So many...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 28, 2011)

But how is the single player?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But how is the single player?



I thought it was pretty fun. Took me 6 hours on the hardest difficulty, Post-Human.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 28, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I thought it was pretty fun. Took me 6 hours on the hardest difficulty, Post-Human.



Damn 6 hours? Thats it?


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2011)

It seems no one even cares to implement any kind of anti-cheat. This makes online value somewhere between 0 and 0,0001. First it was NFS Hot Pursuit. No anti-cheat, plenty of morons. And now Crysis 2. Disapointing. Is it so hard to add at least punkbuster? Even if it's totally crappy it's better than nothing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 28, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> It seems no one even cares to implement any kind of anti-cheat. This makes online value somewhere between 0 and 0,0001. First it was NFS Hot Pursuit. No anti-cheat, plenty of morons. And now Crysis 2. Disapointing. Is it so hard to add at least punkbuster? Even if it's totally crappy it's better than nothing.



Ya know punkbuster back in the day sucked. But anymore its not to bad. I would definitely trust it more then nothing at all. VAC to me is the best IMO.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah but VAC is limited to Valve games only so that's not an option. It's also a shame that ppl just have to cheat. I never got the point of cheating and never will. I mean, does their gentlemen sausage gets any bigger because they nail 5000 headshots in 3 microseconds? Where is the fun in running around and nailing headshots one after another without using any skill what so ever? I'd get bored after 0,0005 miliseconds. But some have to enjoy this incredibly for hours. Weirdos...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 28, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Yeah but VAC is limited to Valve games only so that's not an option. It's also a shame that ppl just have to cheat. I never got the point of cheating and never will. I mean, does their gentlemen sausage gets any bigger because they nail 5000 headshots in 3 microseconds? Where is the fun in running around and nailing headshots one after another without using any skill what so ever? I'd get bored after 0,0005 miliseconds. But some have to enjoy this incredibly for hours. Weirdos...



Dude you got me. I don't understand it ether. Online cheaters and pedophiles are life's big mystery. Oh and just to be clear VAC is not limited to Valve games. Call of Duty: Black Ops uses VAC also along with a few others.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2011)

But you have to buy it through Steam then. I got it from retail store. I'm not sure if you can get VAC in it any other way other than using Steam client and game inside it.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2011)

Look what i have to deal with in Crysis 2...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzNmo_PGp4o

What an idiotic sound bug...


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 28, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Look what i have to deal with in Crysis 2...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzNmo_PGp4o
> 
> What an idiotic sound bug...



lol just shut oiff your sound until you get to the next cinema or checkpoint


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 28, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Not yet maybe we won't get it today after all.
> 
> Whats getting people now is the amount of hackers in the game.
> 
> ...



idk seems like a whiner to me, Shoot I've been playing fps games for a long time now and there's always hackers. Doesn't matter what kind of anti cheat used they'll find a way around it. When I was first gaming sure it was annoying but now? don't even notice. I mean if aimbot is the only thing the guy was using in the video why didn't the noob try to sneak up on him and kill him at close range? why continually fire at long range with a medium range weapon against an aimbotter? It's like trying to take out a sniper with a shotgun, aint gonna happen, you need to use your brain! That's the advantage you have, they don't use theirs that's why they hack. They don't want to think about/learn all the elements of the game. They just want to get scores for minimal effort and call themselves awesome. 

So no crytek doesn't need to do squat, you need to learn how to play at advanced difficulties and then you'll own the hacker. 

some one using wall hack? guess where you'll find them every time? behind a freaking wall trying to spot everybody, very easy to take out

aimbot? snake up on them and take them out with nades or melee

armor? high powered shots to the head (you should be aiming there anyways)

god mode? nades + explosive packs + rockets until you wedge them into an impossible to get out of place. (in cs there were litterally hundreds of places per map) then you can play normally until the hacker gives up trying to get unwedged and leaves or rejoins then you rinse and repeat. 

After the 5th time I came accross a hacker I took it as a challenge rather than an annoyance and ever since I seek them out because it's totally awesome to show them their hacks mean squat compared to a veteran fps player.


----------



## erixx (Mar 28, 2011)

both online and partially singleplayer Homefront is more fun, but the hackers are many these days!  like mailman said: misteries of life!


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> lol just shut oiff your sound until you get to the next cinema or checkpoint



It doesn't seem to work. There have been checkpoints and i've even exited the game but the sounds are still around.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 28, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> idk seems like a whiner to me, Shoot I've been playing fps games for a long time now and there's always hackers. Doesn't matter what kind of anti cheat used they'll find a way around it. When I was first gaming sure it was annoying but now? don't even notice. I mean if aimbot is the only thing the guy was using in the video why didn't the noob try to sneak up on him and kill him at close range? why continually fire at long range with a medium range weapon against an aimbotter? It's like trying to take out a sniper with a shotgun, aint gonna happen, you need to use your brain! That's the advantage you have, they don't use theirs that's why they hack. They don't want to think about/learn all the elements of the game. They just want to get scores for minimal effort and call themselves awesome.
> 
> So no crytek doesn't need to do squat, you need to learn how to play at advanced difficulties and then you'll own the hacker.
> 
> ...



Are you seriously telling me to suck it up and learn to deal with aim botters..
Are you fing serious? 

The shit is ridiculous. Sure there are always hackers but here they go unpunished, there isn't even anything to stop them from hacking. Its just an open invite with Crysis 2. You can't kick, ban or report them. 

We didn't get Crysis 2 to play sneak up behind the hacker. They even have no clip, super jump, complete invisibility, and God mode. Are we supposed to just run in circles and shoot every flying mother fucker out there and learn to just deal with it? Are we to just join a server and leave are characters sitting there cause thats as close to playing the game as we will get? 

Fuck that man. I didn't buy Crysis 2 so some fags who pirated the game and spent their money on Hacks can just stand there and kill every moving thing with instant head shots. 

You want to have fun killing this guy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2vVMf_9HyY&feature=related

Your liking a retarded monkey throwing shit at a tank. Good Luck with that.


----------



## chris89 (Mar 28, 2011)

It seems to be alright so far (late b'day present)

But some things really are annoying me, that i loved in Crysis 1. Like the Armour mode not draining whilst playing, Speed & Strength mode actually being selectable, and the middle mouse button menu is just strange and rather use that to select the modes then keyboard :/

As also others have said a lack of quick save is really annoying, and that had to disable crossfire to play it is a bit annoying.

When i play more of the game i shall say what i think

Chris


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 28, 2011)

Crysis 2 Textures Are 1/2 Size of Crysis 1 – Proof


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 28, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Are you seriously telling me to suck it up and learn to deal with aim botters..
> Are you fing serious?
> 
> The shit is ridiculous. Sure there are always hackers but here they go unpunished, there isn't even anything to stop them from hacking. Its just an open invite with Crysis 2. You can't kick, ban or report them.
> ...



wow someone needs to cool down.


seriously


anywho that guy barely moved the entire time. easy to take out. not sure why you think it's hard just because he can pop easy targets in 1 second. Hate to tell you but so can all pro's, they just don't need hacks to do it. 

now as far as not being able to kick, not sure how crysis 2 does it's hosting but most fps you can host your own server and if you do so you can personally kick anyone you want for any reason.  If that is the case here i'm afraid you have none. Host a server and kick to your hearts delight. If crytek setup and manages all servers then you've got a legitimate beef. 

as for not playign crysis to sneak? seriously the suit goes invisible and you don't think sneaking should be a tactic under your belt? everyone should just drop deap from afar with mid rnage rifles? now who's sounding like a hacker?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 29, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> wow someone needs to cool down.
> 
> 
> seriously
> ...



Ok now your ridiculous posts makes sense. You haven't even played the game. 

Crytek does manage all servers. 

Hackers can do a lot more than what that video shows. It doesn't even scratch the surface of their capabilities. I'll try and get a video for ya of some of the crap they can do.

EDIT: I found a vid showing noclip. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BJy1g_wapE&feature=related


----------



## ctrain (Mar 29, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> EDIT: I found a vid showing noclip.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BJy1g_wapE&feature=related



crytek has serious security problems if this is on a dedicated server, because shit like this should be literally impossible.

rule number 1 of client / server architecture is to never trust the client. unless you are the host, this shouldn't be possible, ever, at all.





AphexDreamer said:


> Crysis 2 Textures Are 1/2 Size of Crysis 1 – Proof



er, you can complain all you want about c2 textures but the first game was hardly incredible in this regard.

here's pictures i took myself. fresh install of crysis 1, dx10, everything very high, no config tweaks.
http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10565193/1/crysis1?h=6d5772

there's good textures, there's bad ones, but you're kidding yourself if you think crysis 1 was worlds apart.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 29, 2011)

ctrain said:


> crytek has serious security problems if this is on a dedicated server, because shit like this should be literally impossible.
> 
> rule number 1 of client / server architecture is to never trust the client. unless you are the host, this shouldn't be possible, ever, at all.



Well it is and so is this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfck5h1m_tk


----------



## qubit (Mar 29, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> EDIT: I found a vid showing noclip.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BJy1g_wapE&feature=related



That vid is awesome! It might be totally unfair, but it's funny as hell. 

Oh and that music track is great. I'd like to know what it is so I can get a copy.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 29, 2011)

Finished the game today.


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 29, 2011)

darnit...I have the 1.1 patch but still am experiencing bugz galore. My Ping say's 1,000 ...I keep logging into Multilayer and each time it's telling me that I have Bonux XP, etc (the shit you get from the LE deal) I have to renter my gun configuration, and also my Sniper isn't unlocked already and I am at Rank #12 ...suggestions? This may happen to me 1/3 times I play Crysis 2 Multiplayer...


----------



## ctrain (Mar 29, 2011)

ctrain said:


> Has it really been confirmed by Crytek now?



see, i don't know where people were getting that it was confirmed by crytek... because it wasn't.

http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=190807#p190807


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 29, 2011)

qubit said:


> That vid is awesome! It might be totally unfair, but it's funny as hell.
> 
> Oh and that music track is great. I'd like to know what it is so I can get a copy.



I'ts Oingo Boingo little girls I believe. 

Singer went on to be a film/tv composer. Most famously doing the Simpsons theme song.


----------



## erixx (Mar 29, 2011)

No dx11 guys!!!!! no patch plans! as seen on mycrysis http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=15962

Thank you (not) to Amd, Nvidia, Crytek and the industry...


----------



## ctrain (Mar 29, 2011)

erixx said:


> No dx11 guys!!!!! no patch plans! as seen on mycrysis
> 
> Thank you (not) to Amd, Nvidia, Crytek and the industry...



Except that isn't what they said.


----------



## erixx (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't know, I try to just play games and not follow all the fans blowing for months, but the expectation was DX11, although now they are erasing every trace of it in their papers...

Isn't this really strange, back in the day they made a special AMD64 Edition etc... Is this as simple as "Consolitis!"

BTW, the game looks extremely good, best ever, so maybe its the Ultimate DX9 game, but..


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 29, 2011)

I just watched the movie Skyline, a movie version of crysis 2 pretty much hehe, check it out.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 29, 2011)

lol yeah the aliens there pretty much reminded me of Crysis


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 29, 2011)

erixx said:


> I don't know, I try to just play games and not follow all the fans blowing for months, but the expectation was DX11, although now they are erasing every trace of it in their papers...
> 
> Isn't this really strange, back in the day they made a special AMD64 Edition etc... Is this as simple as "Consolitis!"
> 
> BTW, the game looks extremely good, best ever, so maybe its the Ultimate DX9 game, but..



They were promising incredible experience before the launch so that they lured many potential buyers, but when they had to deliver it, they brought us half baked and crippled stuff. But they don't care now. They have cashe in our money and now they can take as long as they want for DX11 and all the fixes...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2011)

pre order our game! awesome DX11 graphics! etc etc!


get the game, its missing... oh well, tough shit. we'll add it in later, so no refunds. oh wait, no refunds anyway.


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> pre order our game! awesome DX11 graphics! etc etc!
> 
> 
> get the game, its missing... oh well, tough shit. we'll add it in later, so no refunds. oh wait, no refunds anyway.



Not forgetting the fact that they also failed to disclose the DRM scheme...


----------



## qubit (Mar 29, 2011)

erixx said:


> No dx11 guys!!!!! no patch plans! as seen on mycrysis http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=15962
> 
> Thank you (not) to Amd, Nvidia, Crytek and the industry...



Shit.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> pre order our game! awesome DX11 graphics! etc etc!
> 
> 
> get the game, its missing... oh well, tough shit. we'll add it in later, so no refunds. oh wait, no refunds anyway.



Yeah, that's the main problem with these protection schemes. Before the serials you could return the game easily. These days you only can if the box is not opened (the transparent foil still on it). But how can you see that the game is rubbish if it's still packed? So it's  a lose-lose for the end user really.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 29, 2011)

I expected this personally. hence why i didnt bother wasting my money on this console port


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 29, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> I expected this personally. hence why i didnt bother wasting my money on this console port



It would have been foolish not to expect this, despite all the claims of no compromise on the pc version, even though we are dealing with a multi-platform release. I might have picked this up in a Steam sale at some point, but the fact that they failed to disclose the third-party DRM has more or less convinced me that my money is better invested elsewhere. It boils down to a matter of respect and Crytek/EA (and also Steam in this case) have shown their clients very little.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 29, 2011)

hmm... well, in that case crysis 2 runs even more shitty than crysis 1

crysis 1 with dx10 and aa at 1920x1080 would give 32fps on HD5850, and thats those huge environments and thousands of trees and foilage and beautiful water to render.


now remove all those, cut dx10 to dx9 and small packed envorinments, i get 36fps... an improvement? not really..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 29, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> I expected this personally. hence why i didnt bother wasting my money on this console port



Yet you bought Homefront?


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm still skeptical on this DX11 patch that's supposedly in the works. Something sounds fishy and I know crytek aren't the best patchers in the industry since crysis and warhead received minimal attention after release. Imagine how Cryengine 2 would look if they would have kept tweaking it and patching all the problems. Instead other people are up to the challenge and get the game to look and run better with .ini tweaks. Last night I ran crysis with 1 of the mods at the custom resort level and omg that game was just so ahead of its time. Time will tell if we get to enjoy DX11 when it does happen I might consider buying it at a more reasonable price.


----------



## human_error (Mar 29, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Yeah, that's the main problem with these protection schemes. Before the serials you could return the game easily. These days you only can if the box is not opened (the transparent foil still on it). But how can you see that the game is rubbish if it's still packed? So it's  a lose-lose for the end user really.



If you buy the game via the internet/catalogue (and it was posted to you) in the EU you are protected with the distance sellers act which means you are legally allowed to return it in 28 days for a full refund as you are unable to asses the quality of the product before purchase.

I'm very tempted to return my copy, not because it doesn't have DX11 but because they said it would do, and are now locking any threads that remind them of that fact. I'm pretty confident they will be doing a DX11 patch, just not right now.

Maybe the GTX590s they were testing the DX11 code with blew up and burned all their copies of the DX11 patch in a cleansing fire of doom...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is my take on the situation. 

Assuming DX11 isn't a stand alone patch, they are probably trying to fix the plethora of bugs to get just one patch for the game going. 

Just my assumption. 

Or maybe they are just really having a hard time getting DX11 to work the way it should. 

Or maybe the the whole DX11 on the PC is some sort of marketing plan.
Get more sales on console or something.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 29, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok now your ridiculous posts makes sense. You haven't even played the game.
> 
> Crytek does manage all servers.
> 
> ...





ctrain said:


> crytek has serious security problems if this is on a dedicated server, because shit like this should be literally impossible.
> 
> rule number 1 of client / server architecture is to never trust the client. unless you are the host, this shouldn't be possible, ever, at all.



yeah ctrain said it, if crytek is running the servers that's seriously the most moronic thing I've ever seen. They should be able to manually force settings as the server and the client's settings shouldn't be able to override the defaults. 

so no dx 11 patch, online play lets the clients do whatever the f they want and a 6-12 hour sinlge player? 60$ eh? where do I sign up lmao.


----------



## human_error (Mar 29, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> yeah ctrain said it, if crytek is running the servers that's seriously the most moronic thing I've ever seen. They should be able to manually force settings as the server and the client's settings shouldn't be able to override the defaults.
> 
> so no dx 11 patch, online play lets the clients do whatever the f they want and a 6-12 hour sinlge player? 60$ eh? where do I sign up lmao.



To be fair I've not seen any official servers. There are EA partner companies/hosts which run affiliated servers but that's as close to official servers that I've seen for PC. The rest of the servers are dedicated servers from hosting companies who rent them out.


----------



## EchoMan (Mar 29, 2011)

http://gamingbolt.com/crytek-does-not-care-about-crysis-2-cheatershackers

"The thread was about the .pak extractor, which allows you to decrypt and extract the .pak files, and thus modify files and cheat, and it’s still open.

Seemingly, Crytek doesn’t care if their game is hacked or cheated."


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 29, 2011)

EchoMan said:


> http://gamingbolt.com/crytek-does-not-care-about-crysis-2-cheatershackers
> Seemingly, Crytek doesn’t care if their game is hacked or cheated."


a big YES. They just want to make a quick buck out of it. They were so engrossed in designing it for rapid multiplatform development, that they entirely left out on these simple kind of things. I mean, in starcraft2, there is absolutely small amount of cheaters, and if they did, their account and key used would get banned. Heck the way bliz detects cheats is quite impressive on itself. Crytek lacks in that dept, and still they price Crysis2 equivalent to starcraft2.

I even read somewhere, people with illegal copies can log and play online on legit EA servers! haha WTF. ball kick


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm so happy I didn't buy this game... it's possibly the biggest consolised port cockup in recent history. GG Crytek. 

Even if they get around to patching this game up to our superior PC standards to make it worth $60 the game will only be bargain priced anyway. Fail

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2006550&postcount=19 August 28 2010.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 29, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I'm so happy I didn't buy this game... it's possibly the biggest consolised port cockup in recent history. GG Crytek.
> 
> Even if they get around to patching this game up to our superior PC standards to make it worth $60 the game will only be bargain priced anyway. Fail
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2006550&postcount=19 August 28 2010.



I for one still have hope. I won't say all hope is lost just yet but a lot has been depleted.


----------



## qubit (Mar 29, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I'm so happy I didn't buy this game... it's possibly the biggest consolised port cockup in recent history. GG Crytek.
> 
> Even if they get around to patching this game up to our superior PC standards to make it worth $60 the game will only be bargain priced anyway. Fail
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2006550&postcount=19 August 28 2010.



I hate you sometimes.  Well done.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 29, 2011)

qubit said:


> I hate you sometimes.  Well done.



I was almost sold on it after playing the leaked version.

 I said to myself  "self, this game might actually be something worth playing if they can iron out some issues before launch and DX11 should be awesome" 

Then I played the MP demo and I knew it was a failure in the making. If they had a "REAL GAME" to tease us with it would have been a SP demo and included a shred of PC dignity.


----------



## qubit (Mar 29, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I was almost sold on it after playing the leaked version.
> 
> I said to myself  "self, this game might actually be something worth playing if they can iron out some issues before launch and DX11 should be awesome"
> 
> Then I played the MP demo and I knew it was a failure in the making. If they had a "REAL GAME" to tease us with it would have been a SP demo and included a shred of PC dignity.



Yeah and add the third party DRM shit they pulled on the Steam version and it sure as hell ain't worth it. I mean, it's a nice game even as it is, but it's not worth paying good money to have the feeling of being screwed over in several different ways. No way.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 29, 2011)

I told yall it would be a fail even before TRIPTEX_CAN. But no one listens to the MailMan.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I told yall it would be a fail even before TRIPTEX_CAN. But no one listens to the MailMan.



Quotes or it didnt happen.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 29, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Quotes or it didnt happen.



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2180198&postcount=135

Just one of MANY.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2180198&postcount=135
> 
> Just one of MANY.



Feb 2 2011 is not earlier than Aug 28 2010. Math fail.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 29, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Feb 2 2011 is not earlier than Aug 28 2010. Math fail.



BAM!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1979760&postcount=7


I gots more......


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 29, 2011)

the lack of quick save is quickly starting to really piss me off especially after i kill like 30 enemies then die....and it starts me way the hell back


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BAM!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1979760&postcount=7
> 
> ...



This is fun.. albeit petty but still fun. 

You said it was a port.. yes, but some ports are good ports and some are not. This does not imply a failure. Dirt 2 was a pretty good port. BC2 is a port but its still the only shooter worth playing online until BF3.  I claimed it would be a huge disappointment and have the earliest statement of that fact.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 29, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> This is fun.. albeit petty but still fun.
> 
> You said it was a port.. yes, but some ports are good ports and some are not. This does not imply a failure. Dirt 2 was a pretty good port. BC2 is a port but its still the only shooter worth playing online until BF3.  I claimed it would be a huge disappointment and have the earliest statement of that fact.



In the case of Crysis any port is bad. Plus I don't feel like digging deeper as I know there are more posts of mine stating its going to suck. I'm the Nostradamus of bullshit.


----------



## KashunatoR (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah lousy port. in spite of that, many noobs like it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> In the case of Crysis any port is bad. Plus I don't feel like digging deeper as I know there are more posts of mine stating its going to suck. I'm the Nostradamus of bullshit.



Or the bullshit of Nostradamus.  jk


----------



## qubit (Mar 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> In the case of Crysis any port is bad. Plus I don't feel like digging deeper as I know there are more posts of mine stating its going to suck. *I'm the Nostradamus of bullshit.*



Damn you, why do you always say these things just as I'm about to drink my coffee? They always crack me up and now I have to clean up my monitor again!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> told yall it would be a fail even before TRIPTEX_CAN. But no one listens to the MailMan.



ill be listenin next time ,,

I will say though that they HAVE to be working on both a 64bit and dx 11 and dx 10  render paths for a patch for it or they wouldnt exist in the leaked beta in any form imho , OR they released the leaked beta on purpose to blag us it would be better then they could be assed making it.

I have to say after my earlier criticysm that to be fair it is better for 30 quid then most of its rivals in some areas , graphics being one but still  gives me a case of ,look what ya coulda won der da da der derdernana de der da derrrrr faaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppppppp!

oh and especially fuck them! COS i bought it(crytek)


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yet you bought Homefront?



lol.

My age may be showing but Homefront gives me the impression of a childs game.  It's bright and vivid and pretty and nice and noisy and showy and pretty and soooooooo shite.

Now BFBC2 mulitiplayer..... nothing beats hearing that building creak around you and then running to bail out of a second story window only to fall into the path of an Abrams tank.  War can be so poetic sometimes.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 29, 2011)

there is literally no game shittier than homefront


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 30, 2011)

ctrain said:


> there is literally no game shittier than homefront



What about:


----------



## ctrain (Mar 30, 2011)

pretty sure even that had a better story line than homefront


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 30, 2011)

I feel quite disappointed with Crysis 2. I defended it thinking crytek would put the PC community first since it was FarCry that made them successful and then Crysis boosted that even more by being the most graphical intensive game for a few years and then Crysis 2 is released which is a whole leap backwards. The story is crap, the graphics are worse is a lot of instances especially the texture. The fact I could run it with 16x AA at 1080p made me realize that EA games are simply cash cows for the console market. I am not a console gamer and I do not want console games on my PC. I want games that make my 470 cry for SLI.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 30, 2011)

Cry Engine 4 will be a mobile version running on OpenGL. 

They found out Cell Phones and portable gaming system sell way more than PC and consoles combined so they are developing for those now. 

Crysis 3 will features stunning environments taking place at Bowser's Castle.

It promises to features DX12.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 30, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> I feel quite disappointed with Crysis 2. I defended it thinking crytek would put the PC community first since it was FarCry that made them successful and then Crysis boosted that even more by being the most graphical intensive game for a few years and then Crysis 2 is released which is a whole leap backwards. The story is crap, the graphics are worse is a lot of instances especially the texture. The fact I could run it with 16x AA at 1080p made me realize that EA games are simply cash cows for the console market. I am not a console gamer and I do not want console games on my PC. I want games that make my 470 cry for SLI.



I agree EA & crytek can go suck an elephants dick, but calling them names won't do anything, but it sure feels good to let your frustrations out towards em


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 30, 2011)

I really like the story of this game and the game play was A class to me but very short and so much for Post-human Warrior i found it way to easy maybe when some one creates a mod to making it a challenge ill replay it, But well done crytek for getting me to play a single player game again the last one i could sit though was bioshock 2, Also this was a very big improvement over the 1st game which was boring to me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 30, 2011)

Someone posted on mycrysis how to edit the .xml script files necessary to reach lvl 50 and enable super power to your hearts desire. 

Can I post it here with the lnk?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Someone posted on mycrysis how to edit the .xml script files necessary to reach lvl 50 and enable super power to your hearts desire.
> 
> Can I post it here with the lnk?



for SP, or MP?


links are fine i guess, it may piss non cheaters off, but so long as its not cracking or illegal (and those things arent on that site) linkage is fine


----------



## qubit (Mar 30, 2011)

PC, PS3, XBOX 360 video comparison video:

www.gametrailers.com/video/graphics-comparison-crysis-2/712179

I can't see much difference, but the commenters said it's much more obvious if you see the real things side by side.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 30, 2011)

Mussels said:


> for SP, or MP?
> 
> 
> links are fine i guess, it may piss non cheaters off, but so long as its not cracking or illegal (and those things arent on that site) linkage is fine



MP.

http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=17285

They will probably remove it soon. Haven't checked. 

On MPGH they have it so you can download the files to things like 

. Scar bullet dmg from 60 to 300 per shot. *1 shot kill*
2. Scar melee swing *instant kill*.
3. *No recoil on Scar*
4. *4x base move speed*
5. NanoSuit energy at *10000*. (this allows you to perma cloak, even while shooting. If you melee somebody however you have to toggle stealth off and back on)
6. Easy Ranks, every time you melee kill somebody from stealth, you get 99999 exp, and another 99999 exp for picking up their dogtags, enjoy rank 50 in one game.

Online.


----------



## human_error (Mar 30, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=17285



Looks like it's gone - loads as a blank page for me. 

Note: I wasn't going to use it, I am more interested in seeing how/why it works as this sounds like a massive rookie error on crytek's part.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is a quick screenshot of it.


----------



## qubit (Mar 30, 2011)

Blank page here too.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 30, 2011)

Its all over the web if you really want it. With easy downloads for it to. Its nothing short of just editing some files. Really they made it soooo easy, its depressing.


----------



## human_error (Mar 30, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Its all over the web if you really want it. With easy downloads for it to. Its nothing short of just editing some files. Really they made it soooo easy, its depressing.



The way they have designed the MP is criminal. They are trusting the client 100% for everything, there seems to be no server-side validation other than checking you have a legit game key.

Heck even if you're stupid enough to trust the client then you don't put things like that in xml files, you may as well hard code it into a compiled file as it doesn't need to change and you can just replace the file with the hard-coding in a small patch.

Still, never trusting the client is the correct solution. I wonder what the server requirements are for hosting? I bet the hosting companies are loving the tiny resource usage the crysis 2 server has...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2011)

human_error said:


> The way they have designed the MP is criminal. They are trusting the client 100% for everything, there seems to be no server-side validation other than checking you have a legit game key.
> 
> Heck even if you're stupid enough to trust the client then you don't put things like that in xml files, you may as well hard code it into a compiled file as it doesn't need to change and you can just replace the file with the hard-coding in a small patch.
> 
> Still, never trusting the client is the correct solution. I wonder what the server requirements are for hosting? I bet the hosting companies are loving the tiny resource usage the crysis 2 server has...



CoD4 and 5 was the same way remember?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 30, 2011)

Well I just did it and regret doing it. 

I made it to lvl 46 in 4min.

I was super fast. 

No recoil.

Got 999999 points per hit. 

Had cloak always on. 

Could run as much as I liked. 

No Energy drain. 

It was just sad... 

I took screenshots of the results afterwards. 










Most failed titled of the century. 

Don't think I can undo what I did.


----------



## human_error (Mar 30, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well I just did it and regret doing it.
> 
> 
> Don't think I can undo what I did.



To try and undo it just make it a negative number in the xml for the bonus scores. This game is built so badly I wouldn't be suprised if it would work tbh.

**edit**

I'd also hide your character name, as even though you were only testing if someone from EA sees that your account may be banned.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 30, 2011)

human_error said:


> To try and undo it just make it a negative number in the xml for the bonus scores. This game is built so badly I wouldn't be suprised if it would work tbh.



I'll try that when I get back. I have to go to class soon, so no more of this crap till I get back.


----------



## human_error (Mar 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> CoD4 and 5 was the same way remember?



IIRC the cod 4 and 5 things was a change to get you to lvl 50 - I don't remember it giving people stupid run speeds, or what is essentially god-mode abilities? (correct me if i'm wrong on this - I'm more of a battlefield/BFBC2 man than cod).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'll try that when I get back. I have to go to class soon, so no more of this crap till I get back.



If its stored on the clients side you can just toss the folder and validate the game again.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, I wont even bother playing MP now. No sense in playing to be level 99, if its THAT easy. Everyone would just be doing it. Most failed title in this year indeed



TheMailMan78 said:


> I told yall it would be a fail even before TRIPTEX_CAN. But no one listens to the MailMan.


Yeah, I remeber, you were always the doom and gloom naysayer way back pre release, but I kept my hopes up for the game and even defended it at some times.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 30, 2011)

Well not going to class.

I removed the cheat .xmls from my Crysis 2 folder and my rank is unchanged. 

I'd add negitive values but I'm not to sure which values to change. 

If someone else confirms that adding negitive values works I'd give it a shot.

Right now I just hope they fix this and once it all gets fixed I'll probaly just make a new account or see how to reset that one.

IDK but this game actually got me back in to BF2 lol. Its nice to see some games do thing right


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 30, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> IDK but this game actually got me back in to BF2 lol. Its nice to see some games do thing right



Yes, the more folk abandon the wank stain retardo games the better.  BF2 is the only true destiny.  You know it to be so.  Eet eez ur desteeneeee.


----------



## newbsandwich (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, i've been playing BF2142 since EA had a sale on all the BF stuff a couple weeks ago. 

 I tried out the crysis 2 mp demo, and it was fun for a little bit since it was new, but got old quick.  I leveled all the way up in one night of playing.  Don't see it lasting too long, unless they fix some stuff, and incorporate dx11.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 30, 2011)

more joy from the crysis 2 thread:shadedshu, feck ive gone from bein pissed off too deeply sickened in 3 days, and all despite the game actually being quite good to play and not really changeing in 3 days, go on crytek post a big picorial salute(V), too that would just about top the lack of understanding theyve shown pc owners...    no comment < dicks

and their shitness has fuckin ruined the multi player in 3 days, gear fiends hows godlyness in a game fun! u that shit  without cheats...tut u kno who u are(unfortunately i norm dont , dont even see the effin bullet)


----------



## ctrain (Mar 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> CoD4 and 5 was the same way remember?



It wasn't. Your stats were stored on the client but that had no effect on gameplay and trying to change cvars that you weren't meant to would generally get you booted... and maybe put on a master banlist if a diligent admin was looking. Changing game data would either get you kicked for having an impure client (just like Quake did over a decade ago) or nothing would happen at all. 

In games that don't have their networking written like shit the server dictates your health, stats, movement, etc etc. The client predicts your movement so it doesn't look / feel laggy. If it's wrong, the server corrects it. You aren't hit unless the server itself ran the trace and confirmed it. Sometimes in games like CS:S on really close shots it is possible to see blood on someone but they were actually unharmed, this is a prediction error, not some fabled god mode at work.

The server generally knows all the client can never tell it otherwise. Stuff like god mode / noclip are impossible unless you are the server / host, in which case the ball is in your court to go berserk with. Why or how Crytek let this happen is beyond earthly logic to be honest.


You can read more here:
http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Source_Multiplayer_Networking

Specifically:
The question arises, why is hit detection so complicated on the server? Doing the back tracking of player positions and dealing with precision errors while hit detection could be done client-side way easier and with pixel precision. The client would just tell the server with a "hit" message what player has been hit and where. We can't allow that simply because a game server can't trust the clients on such important decisions. Even if the client is "clean" and protected by Valve Anti-Cheat, the packets could be still modified on a 3rd machine while routed to the game server. These "cheat proxies" could inject "hit" messages into the network packet without being detected by VAC (a "man-in-the-middle" attack).

And that's why the server does everything, so you can't fuck shit up regardless of how much you try to lie to it.


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 31, 2011)

*How to Rank in 5 seconds MP Settings:

Disclaimer - USE AT YOUR OWN RISK*


```
<Events>
<Event name="EPP_TeamRadar"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_MicrowaveBeam"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_SuitBoost"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_SuitDisruptor" reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_AlienGunship"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_DogtagCollection"	reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_Headshot"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_AirDeath"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_MeleeTakedown"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_BlindKill"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_FirstBlood"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_Rumbled"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_NearDeathExperience"	reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_KillJoy"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_StealthKill"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_RadarJammer"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_Recovery"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_Retaliation"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_DoubleKill"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_TripleKill"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_QuadKill"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_QuinKill"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_GotYourBack"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_Piercing"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_Guardian"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_Blinding"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_Flushed"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_DualWeapon"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_Intervention"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_BlindAssist"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_FlushedAssist"	 reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_DestroyAlienGunship"	reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_DestroySuitDisruptor"	reward="99999"/>
<Event name="EPP_KickedCar" reward="99999"/>
</Events>
```

1.Go to your game folder (Program Files\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2) or (\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\crysis 2)
2.Then to folder gamecrysis2
3.Make A New Folder Named Scripts
4.Inside the Scripts folder we make a new folder named Progression
5.Open notepad, past code. Then save the file as .xml 
5a.Make sure that the .xml is correct (checking through IE9 or HTML Editor)
6. Open Crysis and play MP
7. Get dog tag, or head shot, or any other reward and you get 99999 Points..Yes it's beyond 9000





*My Thought's:*

I think Crytek is doing this on purpose because of the fail with graphic settings, crossfire/sli issues, bugs galore, hacker, and no sandbox editor. Maybe there isn't a Directx 11 patch after all and Crytek doesn't plan on having any new patches any time soon. Too busy smoking their $100 bills/euros/monies. I am truly upset, I guess they are what we consider sell outs.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 31, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> *How to Rank in 5 seconds MP Settings:
> 
> Disclaimer - USE AT YOUR OWN RISK*
> 
> ...



They are beyond the word sell outs:shadedshu


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 31, 2011)

This game now has no multiplayer value. Great job Crytek...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 31, 2011)

If you want to try the cheat just make a new account and make a new key. Yes, I said make a key. Type in random shit and it will accept it as a valid key. That's how bad the online multiplayer is right now. No wait, it gets better. Apparently the leaked beta is still compatible with retail, so those users can play it online as well.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ lol


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> If you want to try the cheat just make a new account and make a new key. Yes, I said make a key. Type in random shit and it will accept it as a valid key. That's how bad the online multiplayer is right now. No wait, it gets better. Apparently the leaked beta is still compatible with retail, so those users can play it online as well.



now that, is hilarious. i asked a friend about this with a pirated edition, and... it works. he said he managed to create an online account with a pirated copy of the game and a gibberish CD key.


this game is complete fail.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 31, 2011)

I honestly think that Crytek is gearing up for a war on pirates and is intentionally bating the community with a worthless title to use as fuel for to fuel the fires of a digital Inquisition.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 31, 2011)

i hate all you cheaters. and despite how tempting cheating is(me and counter strike source, aah the good ole days), i wont do it...


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 31, 2011)

thunderising said:


> i hate all you cheaters. and despite how tempting cheating is(me and counter strike source, aah the good ole days), i wont do it...



AFAIK nobody here on TPU cheats or condones cheating. AphexDreamer and LAN_deRf_HA were merely pointing out the multiple epic flaws this supposed game has.

Is it me or does anybody else think EA pressured Crytek in releasing C2 way too early because of the leaked version? Or is Crytek such A-holes they don't give a f*** about us, the pc users?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah I haven't been on MP since that moment. 

Like I said waiting for a patch. 

I don't know what Crytek is thinking but it better be good.


----------



## erixx (Mar 31, 2011)

Although last nite i had some good and correct matches, this IS a threat. 
You will for sure clash with lvl 50 morons.

Ah, but crysis2 tweets they will find and punish soon those that do this....


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 31, 2011)

They are on total cruise control over at crytek. All of this cheating was done in the demo, but because they completely shut out any contact with the community they seem to have little awareness of it. I mean people have been telling them since crysis 1 that gamespy login systems are buggy and they still have issues with that.


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 31, 2011)

Loosenut said:


> AFAIK nobody here on TPU cheats or condones cheating. AphexDreamer and LAN_deRf_HA were merely pointing out the multiple epic flaws this supposed game has.



dude, i wasn't even accusing anyone from here. I generalized. you pointed to specific members whom i wasn't even referring to.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 31, 2011)

A thread on Mycrysis tells us that there will be a Crysis 2 Cheater Patch this week! 

_29/3 - We've been working hard to resolve as many of the post-launch issues as possible including some improvements to our game security. These updates will be made available via automatic-download later this week._

_30/3 - We wanted to let all of our fans and players know that we take cheating very seriously here at Crytek. We are currently taking steps to permanently remove cheats from Crysis 2 and those individuals that choose to utilize them. We thank you for your patience and want to ensure you that we will continue to work hard to keep the integrity of Crysis 2 intact and cheat-free._

Also, Crysis 2 on Direct2Drive. Save 20%. First 25 Facebook Fans who use the code "CRYSIS12" on checkout.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 31, 2011)

thunderising said:


> i hate all you cheaters. and despite how tempting cheating is(me and counter strike source, aah the good ole days), i wont do it...



You should try it. its FUN! -_-


----------



## Andrei23 (Mar 31, 2011)

Loosenut said:


> AFAIK nobody here on TPU cheats or condones cheating. AphexDreamer and LAN_deRf_HA were merely pointing out the multiple epic flaws this supposed game has.
> 
> Is it me or does anybody else think EA pressured Crytek in releasing C2 way too early because of the leaked version? Or is Crytek such A-holes they don't give a f*** about us, the pc users?



It's all about the consoles now. They stopped caring about pc gaming a very long while ago... for them the fact that they even release their games for pc anymore is like providing backwards compatibility with older standards e.g. Sata III - Sata II - Sata I; so ofc they don't care.... the money is in the consoles


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 31, 2011)

I really hope I don't get banned for the 4 min I did this.

Sigh... I just want to keep my limited Edition stuff. I don't mind starting over.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 31, 2011)

Andrei23 said:


> It's all about the consoles now. They stopped caring about pc gaming a very long while ago... for them the fact that they even release their games for pc anymore is like providing backwards compatibility with older standards e.g. Sata III - Sata II - Sata I; so ofc they don't care.... the money is in the consoles



Well, its funny that this very company keeps on existing just because apparently enough PC users bought it. Otherwise it would release Far Cry and go bust. But it didn't.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 31, 2011)

So apparently they released an Anti Cheat Patch.

Just played a match and people are still cheating and my stats didn't reset. I don't think it even downloaded anything?


----------



## human_error (Mar 31, 2011)

I keep hearing about this anti-cheat patch but havn't downloaded any updates through steam at all. Cheaters are still online now too. 

Is a shame as I got really excited to see a fix for the cheats but am now very saddened by the fact they havn't fixed it yet.


**edit**
Oh and AMD have given rage3D a new crossfire profile which fixes the screen flicker with crossfire on the *steam* version of crysis 2. It can be downloaded here: http://www.rage3d.com/upload/appprofile/AMD_Catalyst_11.3_CAP1.exe


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Crytek intentionally made it easy to cheat online for the PC so they can push sells on the Consoles. Since Crysis 2 looks pretty much the same on Console and has fewer cheaters it makes more since to get the console variant. 

They just gave PC gaming a bad name....


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 31, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm pretty sure Crytek intentionally made it easy to cheat online for the PC so they can push sells on the Consoles. Since Crysis 2 looks pretty much the same on Console and has fewer cheaters it makes more since to get the console variant.
> 
> They just gave PC gaming a bad name....



I'm starting to think this as well. annoying.

i can just see the headline

"after the crysis 2 pirating and cheating fiasco crytek will no longer release games on the pc platform. Crytek is now a console only devoloper"


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 31, 2011)

They've release an anti-cheat system today though i have doubts about its effectiveness. I hope it's not just a one day fix...


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 31, 2011)

where the F&*#$ is my dx11.....*sigh*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 31, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> where the F&*#$ is my dx11.....*sigh*



You'll have to wait for several patches fixing all the intentional bugs and glitches they left in first. 

Then you might see your DX11...


----------



## Boneface (Mar 31, 2011)

human_error said:


> Oh and AMD have given rage3D a new crossfire profile which fixes the screen flicker with crossfire on the steam version of crysis 2. It can be downloaded here: http://www.rage3d.com/upload/appprof..._11.3_CAP1.exe



Thanks works great, no lines and crap!


----------



## warup89 (Mar 31, 2011)

I paid $60 for this and crytek is pretty much giving me a golden shower. I do feel though, that tyrant EA is behind this, but dang I hope this gets resolved soon. I' am a very unhappy customer at the moment


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 31, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Thanks works great, no lines and crap!



Yeah my annoying lines are gone too, but now I have extreme lag, awesome


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 31, 2011)

warup89 said:


> I paid $60 for this and crytek is pretty much giving me a golden shower. I do feel though, that tyrant EA is behind this, but dang I hope this gets resolved soon. I' am a very unhappy customer at the moment



EA may be terrible, but that doesn't stop their other developers from producing ground breaking games. *cough* DICE *cough* 

this is all on Crytek.


----------



## erixx (Mar 31, 2011)

I hate EA from the moment I see and hear their "EEEE-AAAAAA GAAAAAAAAAMEEEEEEES" like it was a stupid base/football announcement. And "Esc" never kills it... lol

Anyways, Crysis SP is absolutely top class, really, my heart is still shocked from entering the impact zone


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 31, 2011)

The update today targeted pirates and some cheats, the inf cloak while shooting is still everywhere as well as just about every other exploit you can imagine.

Why do i have a feeling i just wasted my money on a game no one is going to play because of the rampart cheating


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 31, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> Why do i have a feeling i just wasted my money on a game no one is going to play because of the rampart cheating



Exactly


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 31, 2011)

The sad part is its a good game to.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't think they've made any updates for cheating. They made some comment about doing something for the demo cheating by the time retail hit. Well it's past retail and there hasn't been a millimeter of progress here. Either they're not actually doing anything or they don't even understand how people are cheating. Well that or they built a game so wide open it can't be fixed. I mean the beta still being able to play with retail hints at some major design flaws. They need to talk to some of the xbox developers with more experience locking out and detecting cheaters. I'd bet bungie would be kind enough to give them some tips. Their anti-cheat and detection process is pretty sophisticated at this point.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 31, 2011)

Crytek is very economic on Patches. Crysis 1 went as far as 1.2.1 :shadedshu


----------



## erixx (Mar 31, 2011)

Patch just went Live.


----------



## xbonez (Mar 31, 2011)

Got it and installed it earlier. Gonna start playing it today. The screenshots make the game look amazing. I wonder how well my GTX470 will handle it though.

DO you think I'd get max quality @ 1920x1200?


----------



## erixx (Mar 31, 2011)

your parts are equal if not better than mine and I am running it at the highest 

Like someone said "I wanted my 470 screaming for a SLI brother" but it isn't, lol 
In any case, this has all the looks and the best story ever made by the Cryboys...


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 31, 2011)

i tried the script thing before the patch (first and last time i play c2 online) but it didn't work for me.

hoping for the rest of you who do play it online, crytek patches just released DO work. I play BLOPS online and even though there are some hackers, I have yet to see one on the same server since I started playing.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 31, 2011)

erixx said:


> I hate EA from the moment I see and hear their "EEEE-AAAAAA GAAAAAAAAAMEEEEEEES" like it was a stupid base/football announcement. And "Esc" never kills it... lol


Flame Crytek not the Distributor.


----------



## erixx (Mar 31, 2011)

Normally it is the other way around m8, don't make me say 'a mussel'


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 31, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Flame Crytek not the Distributor.



I flame both, EA are tyrant money grabbers....just saying


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is what today's patch was about:

"Today we released the first of a number of security updates. Accounts that we have identified as exploiting an unfair advantage have been reset and if the activity persists, they will be banned permanently. If you find yourself being kicked, it is because our systems have detected that you are cheating. We will continue to update the anti-cheat software in Crysis 2 and strive for a cheat-free community." 
Source:  https://www.facebook.com/crysis

I don't see why they would give cheaters a warning and not ban them automatically


----------



## qubit (Mar 31, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Here is what today's patch was about:
> 
> "Today we released the first of a number of security updates. Accounts that we have identified as exploiting an unfair advantage have been reset and if the activity persists, they will be banned permanently. If you find yourself being kicked, it is because our systems have detected that you are cheating. We will continue to update the anti-cheat software in Crysis 2 and strive for a cheat-free community."
> Source:  https://www.facebook.com/crysis
> ...



Forget that. This is hardly the first multiplayer FPS that EA have published. Why not simply use the systems already deployed and proved out in their previous games? It looks like they're simply reinventing the wheel here.

I agree with simply resetting the accounts as a first measure. With a game so exploitable, you can hardly blame people for taking advantage of it while the opportunity lasts. Heck, I would have.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2011)

As long as FPS MP have been around you wouldn't think there wouldn't be any problem getting it right the first time. Just another disappointment among many others in regards to this game


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't seem to log in at mycrysis any more. I think their servers are taking a big hit.

I can login in game though so they didn't ban me.

I just haven't been able to log in for the past hour.

Ok I made a post on how I thought all the bugs and stuff is a conspiracy and the block my account!
I can login with a different user name but not my original! 

I'm so mad right now.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok they really baned me and all my posts too!
Are they kidding me! No warning!

They didn't ban me in game but they banned my Mycrysis account!

I messaged them to see whats up.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you post the cheat on Mycrysis as well?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Did you post the cheat on Mycrysis as well?



No! 

I just made a post saying how I thought all this crap by Crytek was intentional.

Thats the last thread I made and now it says I'm logged in at the Home Section of the site but when I go to the fourms I just won't log me in, keeps telling me to sign in.

When I log out of it through the Home Section I can log in with a different account and view the forums again. Searching from old posts/threads of me and I can't find any. 


I sent a support thing to them with my other log in. I tried to send one not logged in at all and I get some Token failure error.


----------



## Akrian (Apr 1, 2011)

Finally got my hands on this game today. ( after my second playthrough of DA:O and being in the middle of Awakening campaign I just couldn't hold more RPG...and I still have that DA2 dusting on the shelf...which I havn't even touched meh). Aaanyway. So far it feels like your typical shooter with good but not best graphics around ( go Metro 2033 go! ^____^ ). Runs around 70ish to 120 fps on extreme settings ( havn't played around with that amazing tool for custom settings yet). Havn't tried 3d vision yet. 

I still feel a bit dissapointed since there's no DX11 render, and Nvidia already deleted it from dx11 list of games which means pretty much that either Crytech screwed nvidia, or ea screwed nvidia, or nvidia screwed it's customers with fault ads.


----------



## Hms1193 (Apr 1, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Got it and installed it earlier. Gonna start playing it today. The screenshots make the game look amazing. I wonder how well my GTX470 will handle it though.
> 
> DO you think I'd get max quality @ 1920x1200?



My MSI 460 Cyclone @ Stock is giving 45-60 FPS on Extreme settings (1080P) using the Advanced Graphics Utility.


----------



## Over_Lord (Apr 1, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> You should try it. its FUN! -_-



i would have if i hadn't bought the game.. seems like a pathetic waste of money to me now...

Bah, i'll pre-order Battlefield 3 to make myself feel better(20$ here in India )


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 1, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Here is what today's patch was about:
> 
> "Today we released the first of a number of security updates. Accounts that we have identified as exploiting an unfair advantage have been reset and if the activity persists, they will be banned permanently. If you find yourself being kicked, it is because our systems have detected that you are cheating. We will continue to update the anti-cheat software in Crysis 2 and strive for a cheat-free community."
> Source:  https://www.facebook.com/crysis
> ...



Account banned. Create new one with random gibberish. End of problem -_-


----------



## Boneface (Apr 1, 2011)

Hms1193 said:


> Guys! Is the cracked v1.1 Multiplayer still playable after the update??



Yes! lol and from i can tell the hackers are still there, just left a match that had one!


----------



## bigtye (Apr 2, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok they really baned me and all my posts too!
> Are they kidding me! No warning!
> 
> They didn't ban me in game but they banned my Mycrysis account!
> ...



So let me understand this. Hackers in game get a warning with the new patch. You posted a negative post and have your account banned?

I am not sure I get the logic behind this. The complaints of rampant hacking and exploits has killed me and my clan from buying this game or bothering to put time in it. This will kill a game community quicker than a negative conspiracy post, perhaps they should put more manpower into fixing game exploits and less on moderating their forums.

Tye


----------



## qubit (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtye said:


> So let me understand this. Hackers in game get a warning with the new patch. You posted a negative post and have your account banned?
> 
> I am not sure I get the logic behind this. The complaints of rampant hacking and exploits has killed me and my clan from buying this game or bothering to put time in it. This will kill a game community quicker than a negative conspiracy post, *perhaps they should put more manpower into fixing game exploits and less on moderating their forums.
> *
> Tye



Yeah, +1. Perhaps they should also invest in the game instead of sneaking in hidden DRM you only know about after the game's been bought and paid for.  (see sig) I'm still waiting for Valve to get back to me about my refund.


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 2, 2011)

lol this pic is hilarious i had to


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 2, 2011)

Told everyone! Shun the non believer's!



> "AND YE BEHOLD, TIS' WAS THE GREAT DAY THAT THE MERCIFUL MUSSLES HAS BEEN RESURRECTED" -TPU Book of Knowledge Chapter 4 Verse 2


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtye said:


> So let me understand this. Hackers in game get a warning with the new patch. You posted a negative post and have your account banned?
> 
> I am not sure I get the logic behind this. The complaints of rampant hacking and exploits has killed me and my clan from buying this game or bothering to put time in it. This will kill a game community quicker than a negative conspiracy post, perhaps they should put more manpower into fixing game exploits and less on moderating their forums.
> 
> Tye



Yes exactly... They never got back to me when I sent them a message.

I'm starting to buy into my conspiracy theory myself. 

Still waiting to play this...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone with crossfire still getting flicker like me after the crysis 2 profile update on march 29th?

I dont have it all the time, but it does pop up.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't really see what part of that patch was a patch. All they did was reset accounts with too much xp. Every security hole that caused the problems remains unaffected.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 4, 2011)

What is the difference between very high and extreme settings? So far I found very high = constant 60 fps and extreme = 40fps+ 

big performance hit not much difference from what I can see though :S


----------



## chris89 (Apr 4, 2011)

Finished the game on Saturday and the story was better then i thought it was, but to many things were left un-answered though, and the lack of lean or quick save really did annoy me though :/

It now shall get left on the shelf, whilst i go back and reply Warhead 

Chris


----------



## Frizz (Apr 4, 2011)

This game bores me, I've replayed Crysis/Crysis Warhead about 7-10 times and I can't even stand 2-3 chapters of Crysis 2, so far only playing for the story. They've f'd up the controls so bad, the whole upgrades thing was a good concept and would have been a great ADDITION to the first nano-suit but no it feels like what they've done instead was dumbed down the suit altogether...

/rant  

Needed to get that off my chest since that one of my favorite games has been mutilated and turned into something else for the sake of milking the franchise for some cash. Although it maybe EA that is to blame.


----------



## chris89 (Apr 4, 2011)

randomflip said:


> This game bores me, I've replayed Crysis/Crysis Warhead about 7-10 times and I can't even stand 2-3 chapters of Crysis 2, so far only playing for the story. They've f'd up the controls so bad, the whole upgrades thing was a good concept and would have been a great ADDITION to the first nano-suit but no it feels like what they've done instead was dumbed down the suit altogether...
> 
> /rant
> 
> Needed to get that off my chest since that one of my favorite games has been mutilated and turned into something else for the sake of milking the franchise for some cash. Although it maybe EA that is to blame.



Agree so much to that. I miles prefered the orginal Nano suit, even if it's just for the sepreate strength and speed modes ( i spend ages trying to figure out who to set them )


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Apr 4, 2011)

*Wow, usually feature lists go up*

As a first time crysis player, I'm disappointed.

Read the manuals for Crysis, Warhead, and Crysis 2.  Notice how the feature list drops down with every incarnation of the game.  The original had 4 suit modes, lots of weapons, and multiple vehicles.  Warhead streamlined the suit, but retained the open world and the fun flavor of the original.

Crysis 2 further streamlines the suit, removes some weapon choices, decreased the number of vehicles, made every level linear, introduced bass-ackwards multiplayer holes, and introduced pointless collectibles.  The only thing it does well is use directx 9.0c to render some pretty environments, decrease the (relative) system requirements, and have a reasonable (if Orwellian) story line.

While I don't think Crytek did anything new or special, they aren't guilty of anything new.  You develop for the market, and consoles have a lower barrier to entry than a decent gaming pc (1000 usd vs. 300 usd for a ps3).  If Crytek hadn't used the Crysis franchise I feel they have a passable game for the 50 usd mark.  As it stands, 60 usd is daylight robbery for a game that needed another couple of months in development for it to be worthy of the Crysis pedigree.

I think that Crytek needs to focus on fixing multiplayer, then release a decent editor, and finally release a directx 11.0 patch for this thing to be anywhere near what it should have been...  I personally view this nightmare as EA pushing for another Madden and Halo style franchise, where development is sacrificed for a hefty profit margin and new installments on a regular basis.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 4, 2011)

Patch 1.2 out.

Crysis 2 PC 1.2.0.0

A new Crysis 2 PC patch is scheduled to go live later today. Below you will find a list of the top fixes.

List of changes
• Further improved anti-cheat measures
• Fix for spurious characters appearing when initiating text chat
• Fix for Chatlog doesn't disappear after kill cam
• Fixed occasional login issues
• Changed VOIP defaults
• Fixed some UI aspect issues on multiple monitors
• Added option for crouch toggle in MP & SP
•	 Fixed a bug where players lost Nano Catalyst points after restarting the game
• Filter settings in server browser are now retained
• Default player count required to start a game from the lobby lowered to 4
• Fixed issue related to “Deleting Reference Counted Object Twice” error that appeared for some users with strict router/firewall settings
• Fixed issue of not being able to melee after dying
• Fixed issue where some video cards were being stated as unsupported

We’re working hard with our Ranked Server Partners to switch the servers at the same time that the patch goes live – but inevitably this will take time so we ask for your patience. When you launch the game, the patch will auto-download. If you cannot find servers, please exit the game and re-start to ensure the patch has applied.

You can check the version number by selecting Properties on Crysis2.exe and selecting Details. The correct version after patching will be 1.2.0.0, and the executable will be signed by Crytek GmbH.

Update #1
Added the Nano Catalyst bug to the list of fixed issues. There seems to be a little confusion about the patch so please note, this is not the full list, but rather the key highlights. 

Update #2
Added several other key points that are included with this patch.

For Steam Users
Steam users will experience some prolonged loading times in this patch for which we apologise. We will update the Steam build in the next few days to resolve this issue.

- MyCrysis Team

http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=20296


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 4, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Patch 1.2 out.
> 
> Crysis 2 PC 1.2.0.0
> 
> ...



the result? does it work?


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 4, 2011)

"Crysis Pedrigree"
i like that


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 4, 2011)

Uverse is being gay and I don't have internet till they come and repair it later day. Plus I'm not home right now so I can't test the patch.


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a "friend" who tested out their "anti cheat measures" and it seems to have done nothing.

Oh, no DX11 either. I'm doubting it will ever happen at all.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 4, 2011)

i personally think that everybody on tpu should e-mail crytek 
the title of the e-mail should be "c'mon crytek! you used to be cool "
the contents should be about how crysis 2 was dumbed down for consoles.

I'm going to say this here... dice are the best game developers around. they understand that pc gamers are needy.


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2011)

My email would read:

Crytek, EA bought you out and you are now rich. Go take a long vacation, start a new studio and move forward. EA has completely ruined your product (Crysis) and there's nothing you or anyone else can do about it. Exept complain about how shitty Crysis 2 is on the PC of course. That doesn't matter though as you're making a killing in console sales where the real money is! So, congratulations on making a very good console game for 12-18 year old age base, but next time you make such a consolized game, just leave the PC gamer out all together. I'm pretty sure they'd rather not have the option to buy the game then actually buying the game, bringing it home and finding it looks like something made five years ago with rip-offs from some of todays popular games. Like many things today you had a great idea, sold it to the highest bidder and they watered the idea down. No surprise, now go buy a yacht and big breasted women!

Ahoy!

-erocker


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm amazed by how bad they screwed up this game. Crytek should have just postponed the game on PC if it wasnt ready or just canceled the PC version completely. 

The pathetic offering known as Crysis 2 is a bigger fail than not even bothering to release the game for PC. 

GG Crytek you dipshits.


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I'm amazed by how bad they screwed up this game. Crytek should have just postponed the game on PC if it wasnt ready or just canceled the PC version completely.
> 
> The pathetic offering known as Crysis 2 is a bigger fail than not even bothering to release the game for PC.
> 
> GG Crytek you dipshits.



Why are you blaming Crytek? Crytek made Crysis (the original) with little involvement from EA. Crysis 2 is EA's bag.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 4, 2011)

They still haven't fixed this retarded sound bug:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzNmo_PGp4o


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 4, 2011)

I blame them for claiming to release something they in reality didn't even approach in terms of their final product. 

If EA is elbows deep in your operation don't make these claims. Yerli pumped this fail up so hard.. sure it's all marketing but still they can eat a dick.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 4, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> i personally think that everybody on tpu should e-mail crytek
> the title of the e-mail should be "c'mon crytek! you used to be cool "
> the contents should be about how crysis 2 was dumbed down for consoles.
> 
> I'm going to say this here... dice are the best game developers around. they understand that pc gamers are needy.



DICE. you have to capitalize it both because its and acronym, and because it emphasizes their awesomeness. 



erocker said:


> Why are you blaming Crytek? Crytek made Crysis (the original) with little involvement from EA. Crysis 2 is EA's bag.



DICE is run by EA, and so far that has done nothing but make their game better (they would not have had access to ANT technology if it weren't for EA) this is all on Crytek.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 4, 2011)

erockers amended quote below.  Contains bad language... 



Spoiler






erocker said:


> My email would read:
> 
> Crytek, EA bought you out and you are now rich, *you dicks*. Go take a long vacation, start a new studio and move forward *you cock sucking corporate dicks*. EA has completely ruined your product (Crysis) and there's nothing you or anyone else can do about it. Exept complain about how shitty Crysis 2 is on the PC of course. That doesn't matter though as *you dicks are* making a killing in console sales where the real money is! So, congratulations *you money munching whores* on making a very good console game for 12-18 year old age base, but next time you *dicks* make such a consolized game, just leave the PC gamer out all together. I'm pretty sure they'd rather not have the option to buy the game then actually buying the game, bringing it home and finding it looks like something made five years ago with rip-offs from some of todays popular games. Like many things today you had a great idea, sold it to the highest bidder and they watered the idea down. No surprise, now go *fuck yourselves* buy a yacht and big breasted women! * And remember, it was the PC gaming fraternity that bought your first games and made you who you are.  Thanks for forgetting where your roots were planted you child pandering corporate bugatti driving douchebags.*
> 
> ...






Fixed.


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahahaha! Rage. I let my wallet do the talking.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Hahahaha! Rage. I let my wallet do the talking.



Yeah, likewise dude.  I'll buy it on either condition:

1) It get's the DX11 treatment.
2) I see it for 9.99.

Or both if the DX11 job sucks.


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 4, 2011)

black haru said:


> dice. You have to capitalize it both because its and acronym, and because it emphasizes their awesomeness.



:d


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 4, 2011)

ok does D work now?


----------



## erixx (Apr 5, 2011)

Enjoying a SP like I didn't for YEARS, and every level is like woooooooooow!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2011)

Was actually able to play MP last night and had fun! Didn't encounter any cheaters. Still had some difficulty getting onto a server though


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 5, 2011)

My g/f just bought me the game the other day! I think it kicks ass when it works..lol It's still rough around the edges but hopefully they will fix that stuff. I don't like that i can't shoot infected people.. hehehe but i can getz moneyz out the atm?.. lol or print paper at a printer.. hehehe I'm only a couple hours in, but i can already see the replay value is high for me. I just wish the nano points would work? they said the patch fixed that issue.. but i'm still having it..


----------



## xbonez (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty awesome single player, IMO. Been playing it for about 3 days now and I think I'm rather close to the end now. Decent play-time, if you ask me (gave me about 8 hours so far). Looks great, gameplay does not get repetitive or monotonous, and the story is engaging too.
Not tired MP yet.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 5, 2011)

the heavy machine gun is quite satisfying imo


----------



## erixx (Apr 6, 2011)

In reality, the HMG should leave a street filled with legs and arms and heads and blood but it doesn't! No buy!!! Mammaa!!! lol


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 6, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Pretty awesome single player, IMO. Been playing it for about 3 days now and I think I'm rather close to the end now. Decent play-time, if you ask me (gave me about 8 hours so far). Looks great, gameplay does not get repetitive or monotonous, and the story is engaging too.
> Not tired MP yet.



How is it not repetitive? It's creep, assassinate, repeat. At least on anything above the lowest difficulty.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 6, 2011)

Go and play Soldier of Fortune 1 again. It's a bit old but it's brilliant game. GHOUL system used for body deformation is incredible even today as no other game is using anything similar realy. Sure it's a messy blood bath with guts all over the place, but if you have everything sorted out properly in your head, such stuff is pretty cool.

@LAN_deRf_HA
Or you cam somewhere with a silenced rifle and kill them one by one from a distance. They don't even try to flank you or get you out of the sniper's nest with grenades. It's pathetic. Half-Life 1 commandos could do all this 12 or 13 years ago...


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 6, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> erockers amended quote below.  Contains bad language...
> 
> 
> Fixed.



Best thing I read all yr


----------



## erixx (Apr 6, 2011)

I am playing at max difficulty and man is it hard sometimes, although generally it looks do-able.

I just met this guy that talks to me in his flat... well over 8 hours... I die (and then replay) a lot.

Replayability, there is. like passing the check point cloaked, left or right sidewalk, or underground, or jumping, snipering or blasting, or knifing.... 

The IA is ok during actual fighting, but their previous 'alert mode' is too close to 'no alarm mode'... I mean, I would never act like they do when there's a thread alert: I would ambush!!!!


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 6, 2011)

Hard? I'm playing it on Post Human and it feels like walk in the park. Ai is retarded, with no self preservation and the way its trying to take cover is just pathetic and looks like they are doing it by mistake and not intentionally. I just cloak and kill them all with headshots and they don't even bother to poke me out using grenades. Half-Life 1 commandos were able to do that 13 years ago.
I've died only 4 times so far where in other hard games it happened quite a lot often than that in the same timeframe.


----------



## erixx (Apr 6, 2011)

Well yes, I agree that the biggest MAXIMUM FAIL of the whole games industry is AI

But you know that when the enemies have laser guns the cloak is quite useless and the party starts.

And yes, maximum dificulty is equivalent to OpFlashpoint/Arma on easy  

But I am not taken it seriously and make it last, I get no money from finishing it quick.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 6, 2011)

I think difficulty is somewhat the same as Crysis 1 where the Delta/PostHuman difficulty felt pretty much the same as easy but with a few handicaps.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 6, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> How is it not repetitive? It's creep, assassinate, repeat. At least on anything above the lowest difficulty.



Well, not really. I generally switch between: open fire and take on all of the enemies, or creep, assassinate or cloak and sneak past.
Occasionally, if I have the sniper rifle, I like going to a vantage point with some ammo caches and just sniping and picking off everyone.


----------



## purecain (Apr 6, 2011)

why oh why have they changed the suit controls...i wouldnt mind but its buggy... and with no quick save, dying on the hardest setting at the end of a chapter because of it is irritating as hell...

i'm with the pirates on this one... dont support crytek/ea with your hard earned money.

and no dx11... one of my nooby m8's thought it was dx11(as he doesnt actually know what to look for)...

so theres a large group of noobs out there who are non the wiser, and actually think they got what they paid for...rather than an unfinished product....

i would recommend smoking crack till your teeth fall out over buying this crap....

end of rant/:shadedshu


----------



## Akrian (Apr 7, 2011)

Well I've just finished the game on hardest difficulty, it's wasnt all that hard, and the only annoying part is towards the end, where aliens aquire "cheap-spawn" aka drop-pods from behind you tactics, my last 2 levels I forced myself to play just to beat the game, it was that boring. Aaand it's "so-so". Feels as if crytech invited script writers, got a big white bord infront of them, took out a big black marker and wrote with capital letter : SUIT. And after that told them to build a story around it, and somewhere in the middle glue-in the connection to the first game/
Also I think the aliens from the first game were more awesome then those generic Halo's convenant cusins they have here. ( I love my "tentacles" lol)
Graphics are good, but not THAT good, and I liked METRO 2033 more in terms of eye candy, especially considering that METRO did have dx11.....4A games told there will be one, and they didn't fool us, Crytech - well they kinda screwed us a bit here.
So overal I would give it a 7.5/10. And wouldn't recommend it for the price-tag of 59.99. Thanks to ebay though I got it for 32 so I'm not regreting the money spend. For 32$ it's a solid product.

Now, I'm going to try to finish my DA:O awakening so that i can import my saves into DA2 and dig into this pile of crap ( I reeaaaally hope it's not as bad, as people picture it).


----------



## Frizz (Apr 7, 2011)

lol once you get the faster armor/health recharge, mobility and stealth enhance.. the game is pretty much cake.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 7, 2011)

It's not much different before you get that anyway...


----------



## HammerON (Apr 8, 2011)

Finally - an announcment that DX11 is coming (sometime):

http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=22276


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't care. They promised us DX11 when the game was released, not 3 months later when you finish it in crappy DX9 mode for the 50th time...


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 11, 2011)

tutret5 said:


> do you guys prefer crysis 1 or two more?



Obviously 1, it actually felt like a PC game, looked like a PC game and played like a PC game, I already uninstalled crysis 2, cbf with it, and my cd key aint wrkin for mp so MEH!


----------



## speedpc (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello, Just got Crysis 2 for our PC and I cannot find a single server in North America that has any players ??? WTF , all other servers have a ping of 125 all the way up to 200+  am i missing something or did i buy the wrong game (lol)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 12, 2011)

I played part of Crysis 2 at a friends house and i must say that the single player is pretty fun. Felt just as fun as the original Crysis.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 12, 2011)

speedpc said:


> Hello, Just got Crysis 2 for our PC and I cannot find a single server in North America that has any players ??? WTF , all other servers have a ping of 125 all the way up to 200+  am i missing something or did i buy the wrong game (lol)



Welcome to the club, You bought the wrong game 

Anyone like me who actually liked MP has given up on it because all the cheaters/game issues have killed off most of the community.

Crytek cant seem to fix things that worked fine in the MP demo, maybe by the time BF3 comes out they will fix it but by that time it will be forgotten.

Kudos to Crytek for joining the ranks of Activison/InfinityWard, i will never buy one of there games ever even if every review gives it 100000/100 score


----------



## Flibolito (Apr 12, 2011)

Why is this game still $60, should be on the way to the bargain bin. I understand Single Player can be fun but honestly I don't see much replay value. Take away the superb graphics and sandbox exploration and there isn't much left. I agree completely that this one will be forgotten fairly soon. DICE is going to hook it up later this year with a game that will hold many of us down for quiet some time.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 12, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Finally - an announcment that DX11 is coming (sometime):
> 
> http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=22276



This post sums up what I think:


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 12, 2011)

The SP was a joke too 8hrs on hardest difficulty first time through
The hell with DX11 it should have been there to begin with, they should focus on fixing whats they already released.

Also how did we get from blue aliens that where trying to terraform an island and freezing everything to squid with exoskeletons  randomly destroying shit with no purpose or did i miss something?


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 12, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> The SP was a joke too 8hrs on hardest difficulty first time through
> The hell with DX11 it should have been there to begin with, they should focus on fixing whats they already released.
> 
> Also how did we get from blue aliens that where trying to terraform an island and freezing everything to squid with exoskeletons  randomly destroying shit with no purpose or did i miss something?
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/559778937243032709/C3A1AC32553CBD5E07A9D6120E600C810583F251/



Nah your right, this game is just shit


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 12, 2011)

Whilst it would of been the same environment(although all of it icy this time) , was anyone else hoping Crysis 2 would be Prophet on the Island wrecking shit, or at-least Nomad going back to find him?


----------



## travva (Apr 14, 2011)

anyone know of a fix for sli related flickering? and please don't say to disable sli.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 14, 2011)

travva said:


> anyone know of a fix for sli related flickering? and please don't say to disable sli.



magically delicious!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2011)

travva said:


> anyone know of a fix for sli related flickering? and please don't say to disable sli.



I have been using SLI since day one. Use the EVGA SLI Enhancement patch:
http://www.evga.com/articles/00463/


----------



## travva (Apr 16, 2011)

hammeron what drivers are you using bro? i just put whql back on and i still get flickering. i did install the evga stuff also.


----------



## travva (Apr 16, 2011)

nevermind it was my drivers period. something corrupted them as they were screwing up across the board.


----------



## Nick259 (Apr 17, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Whilst it would of been the same environment(although all of it icy this time) , was anyone else hoping Crysis 2 would be Prophet on the Island wrecking shit, or at-least Nomad going back to find him?



That's what I really wanted to happen but obviously we knew about the location change since the start of 2010. I was quite dissapointed that crysis 2 did practically nothing to bridge the story between the games as I actually found the story of crysis 1 very enjoyable. Perhaps they will release an expansion pack for this purpose now that they have cryengine 3 running very well on consoles? We saw that crysis scenery running on consoles looked terrible back when development on crysis 2 started (GDC 2009 vid for example) but I saw a recent video of the first level of crysis 1 running on the ps3. The guy somehow managed to get it running but some of the textures and buildings would not load correctly nor would the AI or advanced lighting. It seems very playable though. Clicky. Even in late 2009 it was looking good. Click

So yeah here's hoping for a crysis 1 themed expansion


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2011)

travva said:


> hammeron what drivers are you using bro? i just put whql back on and i still get flickering. i did install the evga stuff also.



270.51 Beta


----------



## jtleon (May 2, 2011)

Version 1.4 released this weekend - I did not see any hackers in about 6 MP matches..."fingers crossed!"


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 2, 2011)

jtleon said:


> Version 1.4 released this weekend - I did not see any hackers in about 6 MP matches..."fingers crossed!"



Uncross em. I've seen em...


----------



## DangerIsGo (May 2, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> The SP was a joke too 8hrs on hardest difficulty first time through
> The hell with DX11 it should have been there to begin with, they should focus on fixing whats they already released.
> 
> Also how did we get from blue aliens that where trying to terraform an island and freezing everything to squid with exoskeletons  randomly destroying shit with no purpose or did i miss something?



I could not agree with your post anymore, especially the latter.  That's what I loved about the first.  Once I found they took that away, :shadedshu


----------



## RyanPotter (May 3, 2011)

My impression of Crysis 2’s single player campaign is phenomenal. The controls are smooth and reactive. The ability to change weapon attachments on the fly is amazing. This allows you to adept to any situation the AI will throw at you. Speaking of AI it is the best I have seen in a video game in a long time. It feels as if you where playing against human players.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 3, 2011)

This game is fine if you're playing it on a console and picked it up cheap.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 3, 2011)

RyanPotter said:


> My impression of Crysis 2’s single player campaign is phenomenal. The controls are smooth and reactive. The ability to change weapon attachments on the fly is amazing. This allows you to adept to any situation the AI will throw at you. Speaking of AI it is the best I have seen in a video game in a long time. It feels as if you where playing against human players.



I'll record the AI for you on my PC. Cause they tend to just stand around sometimes and do nothing.

I beat the game on Post Human in 6 hours and the only the good about the AI was that they seemed to have Aim Bot and Instant Shoot.


----------



## purecain (May 4, 2011)

its the same dissapointment i felt playing far cry 2.... (i understand crytek had nothing to do with the game)... 
the exact same thing... no continuity between episode1 and episode2....


----------



## Frizz (May 4, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Whilst it would of been the same environment(although all of it icy this time) , was anyone else hoping Crysis 2 would be Prophet on the Island wrecking shit, or at-least Nomad going back to find him?



That is exactly what I was hoping Crysis 2 would be based around. I can't help but think that the change of story was influenced by EA and not Crytek. I definitely would have loved to see Prophet, Nomad and Physko in the same squad tearing up alien babies on that island. Much more preferable to me than Urban NYC which just doesn't fit the image of Crysis imo ...


----------



## RejZoR (May 4, 2011)

Urban would be perfectly fine if there was a proper environment destruction which would be done much easier than in jungle. But they haven't bothered with any of that.


----------



## ctrain (May 4, 2011)

besides the whole ice thing mysteriously going the way of the dodo it was a pretty good continuation of the plot.

harrgreave has a great speech later in the game.


----------



## Funtoss (May 4, 2011)

i was so hoping crysis 2 to be the most epic game ever, but it was a total let down! and now they are making crysis 3 LOL


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 4, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> i was so hoping crysis 2 to be the most epic game ever, but it was a total let down! and now they are making crysis 3 LOL



Yeah...

But I have some very very little hope left that with coming of the DX11 patch cheaters will be gone and graphics will finally be what we've been waiting for.

IF! After the DX11 patch the game does not look as we all had been anticipating all these months and cheaters still thrive like magots in the garbage then I will finally say all hope is lost. 

As much as I'd like not to buy Crysis 3, I have a feeling that they will finally do things right for that game and make an Epic game. I will still however, do my research and this time around not Pre-Order and wait for other to play before I buy. No matter what the Pre-Order bonus is.


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2011)

Anyone here has the retail/hard copy/dvd version of the game? Which one is the cover? This: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Crysis_2_cover.png  or this:http://hmv.com/hmvweb/displayProductDetails.do?sku=5961 or are there different covers in Europe and North America?


----------



## pantherx12 (May 6, 2011)

PS3 and xbox360 have the first image you linked to as box art.


----------



## claylomax (May 6, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> PS3 and xbox360 have the first image you linked to as box art.



Sorry I meant the PC version.


----------



## Frick (May 13, 2011)

Ok, now I'm playing this game. I was not a big fan of the first game, but I liked the setting and story so I kinda wanted to see how it would unfold. And so far it's totally underwhelming. It feels like I'm playing CoD with a fancy suit.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 13, 2011)

The wikipedia link is what I got in the USA.  Of course, I also got the special edition.  Given that it varied soo much from the normal (one stupid paper insert).


I am really kicking myself for purchasing this game.  It isn't bad, but it doesn't live up to the hype that its release had.  Sigh....


----------



## Frick (May 18, 2011)

K so I just finished it finally. In short: Too much action and to little storytelling for it's lenght.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 18, 2011)

What ever happened to that DX11 patch?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 18, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> What ever happened to that DX11 patch?



It disappeared the second that the wave of cheaters swallowed the multi-player.  Crytek still officially states that it is in the works, but they give no date (which never develops confidence).  In five years we will not be playing Cryisis 2, like we are still using Crysis as a ritualistic test by fire of new processors.  

The only upside is Crytek hopefully learned that screwing your main user base kills a game.  The lack of after-sale support (no dx-11, late patches for critical multi-player fraud) means EA and Crytek are writing off Crysis 2 as a failed experiment.  I look forward to Crysis 3 (you know there's going to be one) returning to its roots, and showing love to the PC gamers which supported them.


----------



## Flogger23m (May 19, 2011)

Very lame game compared to the first one.


----------



## RejZoR (May 19, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> The only upside is Crytek hopefully learned that screwing your main user base kills a game.



I don't think they learned anything. Because the game itself isn't that bad if they would at least fix the damn bugs and add a proper anti-cheat. That would solve 3/4 of reasons why ppl hate Crysis 2. The other 1/4 would be a proper DX11 patch in a 1 month time after the game release. How can they brag about having the most advanced DX11 engine and then release just an outdated DX9 engine with DX11 nowhere to be seen even now? This shows they never even had DX11 and that everything they were saying before the game release was total BS just to lure users into buying the game. But once you buy it you can't do anything about it since the code nicely ties to your account. Crytek collected the money and now the don''t care about the customers.


----------



## claylomax (May 27, 2011)

I just got my copy this morning, installed it and when I enter the serial number it says it's invalid; I bought it from PLAY.COM and the case was not open; it's the limited edition. I can't find a number to call EA. Any ideas?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 27, 2011)

claylomax said:


> I just got my copy this morning, installed it and when I enter the serial number it says it's invalid; I bought it from PLAY.COM and the case was not open; it's the limited edition. I can't find a number to call EA. Any ideas?



When do you see the error? During installation or in the game at the login screen?


----------



## RejZoR (May 27, 2011)

Hell is freezing over. They are mentioning fix for audio looping in "Semper Fi" mission. Is this mission after the NY flooding (where you meet up with Chino)? If it is i'll be able to actually continue playing this game after 1 and a half month...


----------



## claylomax (May 27, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> When do you see the error? During installation or in the game at the login screen?



When I click play and enter the serial number, it says "serial number invalid".


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 27, 2011)

claylomax said:


> When I click play and enter the serial number, it says "serial number invalid".



Hmm, might need to call.

I had an issue with multiplayer it said key in use or something. I had to enter it at the login screen after the publisher pages. Theres a modify button at the bottom. Could try that if you get that far.


----------



## RejZoR (May 27, 2011)

I remember these problems were mostly limited to Limited Edition version of the game where either players players were unable to even activate it or were unable to get all the Limited Edition benefits.


----------



## Over_Lord (May 27, 2011)

2 months, no respite from hackers.

in a server of 16, 6 are cheating. no fun at all


----------



## RejZoR (May 27, 2011)

What's even better, my nickname in Crysis 2 is my e-mail address. Thanks to moronic profile control i can't change that at all. WHo wants to play with his e-mail address instead of nickname!?
Later on Crytek annouced supposed fix wih new controls in the profile which just like the entire game, doesn't work properly and you get an error when youw ant to change it. Faceplant...


----------



## devguy (May 27, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Hell is freezing over. They are mentioning fix for audio looping in "Semper Fi" mission. Is this mission after the NY flooding (where you meet up with Chino)? If it is i'll be able to actually continue playing this game after 1 and a half month...



Yeah, coming soon:



> We've got a list of changes that will be coming in the next patch that we'd like to share with you. There's some great new features coming to Crysis 2, one of the main ones being the new "Advanced Graphics Options" menu which will allow you to tweak graphics settings beyond the presets.
> We also added a feature to the votekick system which allows voting to be performed with a simple press of the F1 key. To initiate votekicks on players is still the same method as before, however to vote for that kick, all you need to do now is hit the F1 key. There's many other changes included in the up coming patch, check them out below!
> 
> New Features
> ...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 27, 2011)

did they bother play testing this at all before it came out WTF, just so ya know im not gona bother even trying to play this pile of multiplayer shite until its well and trully fixed, and im not bothering with the 1player till DX11 patch is out simples.

 you robbing BASTARDS i am offended by yall face Crytek, their actually selling full dx 11 ver of engine to devs and movie makers yet we can all spin onit i doubt ill be convinced to buy no 3.

 Crytek and devs like them are the reason peeps turn to the dark side of game precurement to prevent buying a COMPLETE waste of code.FAIL ,not happy


----------



## alexsubri (May 31, 2011)

Hopefully it will be Directx 11, but probably not. That's why they call it wishful thinking


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Hopefully it will be Directx 11, but probably not. That's why they call it wishful thinking



Well the game will be getting it but I doubt it will be in this patch. 

Of course I'd love to be proven wrong... 

I'd play the game over just knowing that the upgrades to the nano suit will finally work but since I'm afraid that will just kill any replay time for me I'll wait for DX11 to finally come out so I can play the game with suit Upgrades and DX11.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 1, 2011)

I just launched the game and it updated to patch 1.8; it now has a separate advanced graphics section.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 2, 2011)

Have you tried the patch yet guys?


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 2, 2011)

I did. At least they fixed the really annoying sound looping in the Semper Fi or Die mission (after the NY flooding). But there is still loads of things broken and they keep on breaking more and more.
Now ppl are reporting white textures, artefacts in the air, glitchy flashlights etc.
And Advanced Graphic settings menu is completelly useless. They just made 5 separate levels for all sorts of useless features but you still can't control blur, FSAA, DoF etc... pointless.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 2, 2011)

To each his own, I'm really enjoying the game and don't have problems at all. Best £12.99 I ever spent.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 2, 2011)

claylomax said:


> To each his own, I'm really enjoying the game and don't have problems at all. Best £12.99 I ever spent.



Seconded. Some of the best DX9 Graphics you are likely to see, very optimised and can be approached in many different ways


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 3, 2011)

So I got an email just now saying Double XP weekend. I was like alright cool, might start playing again. 

It was for last week. 


Fail...


----------



## Melvis (Jun 13, 2011)

I just patched this game to 1.8 and im running 11.2 drivers and it runs like pure ass, it ran not to bad at version 1.0 :S 

Anyway does anyone know what drivers work best for this game? Im running 2 4870X2's in crossfire.

Thanks.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 13, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Seconded. Some of the best DX9 Graphics you are likely to see, very optimised and can be approached in many different ways



I've not bought it yet but i have bought it for my dad from tesco entertainment at £15!  The DX9 is a minor non issue as the Witcher 2 is DX9 and it's beautiful.  The problem is it was touted pre release as dx11 so the problem is with the lies!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

I cant wait to pick this up on steam for like 5 bucks.


----------



## Gabkicks (Jun 22, 2011)

DX 11 patch is supposed to come out very soon:

http://www.mycrysis.com/dx11

How much of an FPS hit is the dx11+high res texture pack gonna do -_-. people will be crying.


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG 35 pages already? lol..
Anyway the game is sweet so far. Solid story, great immersion and beautiful graphics. I run it at max on my 5850 np.  it.. Highly recommended.


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2011)

Gabkicks said:


> DX 11 patch is supposed to come out very soon:
> 
> http://www.mycrysis.com/dx11
> 
> How much of an FPS hit is the dx11+high res texture pack gonna do -_-. people will be crying.



It looks like both are listed to download.


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> It looks like both are listed to download.



I keep hitting download on those links and getting nothing. /sadface


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 22, 2011)

It's not up yet. Someone just played around with the url to find it. Also it seems that you need the 64 bit install to run the texture pack. Bad news for the zillion or so people that pirated it as those cracks never support the 64 bit versions. I might actually buy it if I can get it for cheap and they add all this + the editor finally.


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I cant wait to pick this up on steam for like 5 bucks.



lol see you in like 3 years then.. It'll be that long before crysis 2 hits 5 bucks.. Hell you'd be lucky if it EVER hits 5 bucks.. Crysis 1 is still 20 bucks..



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> It's not up yet. Someone just played around with the url to find it. Also it seems that you need the 64 bit install to run the texture pack. Bad news for the zillion or so people that pirated it as those cracks never support the 64 bit versions. I might actually buy it if I can get it for cheap and they add all this + the editor finally.




Aww, painful.. I'm dieing for this.. and waiting to play until it hits..


----------



## Flibolito (Jun 22, 2011)

I would only get it for the single player, if they follow through with the DX11 patch I might just pick it up if the price is right, ~$30.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like the DX11 patch is almost up. They have download links, but they don't work yet.

http://www.mycrysis.com/dx11


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Looks like the DX11 patch is almost up. They have download links, but they don't work yet.
> 
> http://www.mycrysis.com/dx11



lol I keep checking like every hour but still no dice. 
Download links there but they are not active yet XD..

EDIT: Still not there..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope they are up in the next few hours.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 22, 2011)

still not there :-\


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2011)

Also if you didn' t know some popular tweaks.
Go to the "system.cfg" file located in the "Crysis2" directory.
Default location varies, steam etc. C/program filesx86/ origin or steam..

con_restricted = 0
+cl_fov=90
+r_DrawNearFoV = 90
+pl_movement.power_sprint_targetFov = 90
+r_MotionBlur 0

PS: download links still not working..lol..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 22, 2011)

Sites down


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 22, 2011)

You can download them now and it seems they are on the front page of techpowerup as well!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 22, 2011)

... It's a bombshell


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 22, 2011)

Can't get it to work on steam.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 22, 2011)

It wont work for anyone until the 1.9 patch is released next week.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 22, 2011)

I uninstalled the game a few days ago, oh well.


----------



## devguy (Jun 22, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> It wont work for anyone until the 1.9 patch is released next week.



Yeah, wait for the 1.9 patch.  I'm glad to see 64 bit support finally, and I'm sure that'll be put to good use with the high resolution textures pack.

My HD 6950 is gonna be crying next week...


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 22, 2011)

£12.99 for UK peeps.  I bought it two days ago due to the low price and now i find out about the DX 11 and high res packs - result!

http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/192...ource=0&searchstring=crysis+2&urlrefer=search  (at time of writing)


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 22, 2011)

I have just become burned out on Crysis 2.  Too many cheaters and idiots in multiplayer.

Now they come out with DX11.  Not sure I care any more.


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I have just become burned out on Crysis 2.  Too many cheaters and idiots in multiplayer.
> 
> Now they come out with DX11.  Not sure I care any more.



Hence why I don't play multiplayer games barely ever online.
Still a game I'm sure I'll beat more than once though. So I'm happy I got it.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 22, 2011)

They are but without Crysis Patch 1.9 they are useless. Though you can pre-download the big stuff so you won't have to when the patch is actually released.


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2011)

Dangit, I'm trying to not play my game til this comes out but I don't want to wait another week. XD


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 22, 2011)

D007 said:


> Hence why I don't play multiplayer games barely ever online.
> Still a game I'm sure I'll beat more than once though. So I'm happy I got it.



Well, this is my first experience with muliplayer and it has dulled my enthusiasm for it in the future.

Going back to single player.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 22, 2011)

Im glad n all that i can finally crack on "soon" with playing this game that i bought full price before release day soley due to dx11 quality graphics, but id still say way to late in the day,
 i deffinately should have and next time Will wait till they bother with the dx11 patch, 
i could buy it now for 12 quiid, Bastards im eatin effin beans ere

and what retard thought this was a good way to finally bring out said dx11 patch, heres a carrot Yall but lips are forbiden to touch for a week  dicks 3 dls just for dx 11 and its 10 gig total, im glad ive not, still got a wireless dongle, id be buyin a shotgun now..    tut in the extreme

I  TPU for the Dl shortcuts as crymod av pulled them too for that extra rasbery style tongue waggling f u to pc gamers.


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Im glad n all that i can finally crack on "soon" with playing this game that i bought full price before release day soley due to dx11 quality graphics, but id still say way to late in the day i deffinately should have and next time Will wait till they bother with the dx11 patch, i could buy it now for 12 quiid, Bastards im eatin effin beans ere
> 
> and what retard thought this was a good way to finally bring out said dx11 patch, heres a carrot Yall but lips are forbiden to touch for a week  dicks 3 dls just for dx 11 and its 10 gig total, im gald ive not still got a wireless dongle id be buyin a shotgun now..    tut in the extreme
> 
> I  TPU for the Dl shortcuts as crymod av pulled them too for that extra rasbery style tongue waggling f u to pc gamers.



lol Your statement makes my brain hurt.. XD



PopcornMachine said:


> Well, this is my first experience with muliplayer and it has dulled my enthusiasm for it in the future.
> 
> Going back to single player.



I couldn't agree more.. I steer clear of multiplayer for good reasons..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 22, 2011)

D007 said:


> I couldn't agree more.. I steer clear of multiplayer for good reasons..



some arent crysis 2 bad  dirt3 eg

is this a blag crysis 2 on mine uk steam is ver2.0

both dls on tpu are smaller then said too and neither finds my game


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 22, 2011)

It's a shame that you've played multiplayer with one of the worst games available as a first time experience. Crysis 2 MP is the lamest that i've tried in years. It's just not fun at all.

Try Killing Floor for example. That's far more fun, cheaper and simply better.


----------



## Zudeo (Jun 22, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Im glad n all that i can finally crack on "soon" with playing this game that i bought full price before release day soley due to dx11 quality graphics, but id still say way to late in the day i deffinately should have and next time Will wait till they bother with the dx11 patch, i could buy it now for 12 quiid, Bastards im eatin effin beans ere
> 
> and what retard thought this was a good way to finally bring out said dx11 patch, heres a carrot Yall but lips are forbiden to touch for a week  dicks 3 dls just for dx 11 and its 10 gig total, im gald ive not still got a wireless dongle id be buyin a shotgun now..    tut in the extreme
> 
> I  TPU for the Dl shortcuts as crymod av pulled them too for that extra rasbery style tongue waggling f u to pc gamers.



I only logged in to say what is this i dont even.

I'm glad the Crysis 2 DirectX 11 Patch is out. It makes a subtle difference to graphics. I miss the open ended gameplay of the first game. Fin.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 22, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Well, this is my first experience with muliplayer and it has dulled my enthusiasm for it in the future.
> 
> Going back to single player.



Try a game that isnt notorious for having cheaters and hackers, dont let Crysis 2 dull your perception of multiplayer gaming. There are some really good games out there you just have to look.

Wondering if its worth getting the game just to try the patched up version with texture pack.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 22, 2011)

Problem is Crysis 2 doesn't have the big ass open levels where you can site see. Just about every open point in the game is crammed full of awkward to rapidly kill bad guys. Maybe when the editor comes people will port some crysis levels over.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 22, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> n't get it to work on steam.



+1 steam is tellin me im on ver 2.0? too  <-i mightA done too much rollin rollin rollin


has anyone got a copy of the eula file i need to get these patches working? (they look for it on install yes)


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 23, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> It's a shame that you've played multiplayer with one of the worst games available as a first time experience. Crysis 2 MP is the lamest that i've tried in years. It's just not fun at all.
> 
> Try Killing Floor for example. That's far more fun, cheaper and simply better.



ofcourse it's lame ddddd, and you guys are still debating 

it's a call of duty clone 

i tried the MP demo for 15 minutes, done, and never played MP again,  i got what i need to know.

Though this wasn't the fariest assesment so im not making clamis on the wide scope, but i did detected quiite a lot of thing, major are: where's the nanosuit ?, the controls seemd clunky and awkward just like GTA4, too much animated scenes on the player, which cannot be overriden (stopped) by the player controls (the foul slide is ridicolous ... it feels very unresponsive too)


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 23, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Problem is Crysis 2 doesn't have the big ass open levels where you can site see. Just about every open point in the game is crammed full of awkward to rapidly kill bad guys. Maybe when the editor comes people will port some crysis levels over.



it should happen soon ... early summer 

also, warhead levels would be hard to port since they are not editable, but they might surprise us with the release of warhead CRY files along with editor.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 23, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Try a game that isnt notorious for having cheaters and hackers, dont let Crysis 2 dull your perception of multiplayer gaming. There are some really good games out there you just have to look.
> 
> Wondering if its worth getting the game just to try the patched up version with texture pack.



I might try it again. It's a kick to realize that you playing with actual people from different parts of the world in real time, and for the most part the graphics keep up.  Makes me feel the real power of my GPU.

But it will have to be something really good.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 23, 2011)

will be posting pic`s & video soon...stay tuned


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 23, 2011)

wtf. ...? what`s going on here? I am going to restart my pc...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 23, 2011)

I got that as well. Still on 1.8 not sure if steam will update it or how to even update it?


----------



## happita (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like Crysis 2 will get the DX11 patch after all.

Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3fPF9fpQlk


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 23, 2011)

happita said:


> Looks like Crysis 2 will get the DX11 patch after all.
> 
> Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3fPF9fpQlk



Crap, so I have to wait till 1.9 on June 27th?

edit: you think somebody is going to crack this, if possible?


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 23, 2011)

1.9 Updates



> Crysis 2 Patch 1.9
> 
> • Added Contact Shadows
> • Added DX11 benchmark level
> ...


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 23, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Crap, so I have to wait till 1.9 on June 27th?
> 
> edit: you think somebody is going to crack this, if possible?



Apparently.  I'm mystified as to why they release this update now if it won't work without 1.9.

Seems like an awful desperate move on their part.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 23, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Apparently.  I'm mystified as to why they release this update now if it won't work without 1.9.
> 
> Seems like an awful desperate move on their part.



they said it was for a "test environment"


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 23, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> they said it was for a "test environment"



Well, sounds like the test failed.


----------



## Flibolito (Jun 23, 2011)

The whole crysis 2 is "failed". This should have been 4 months ago, I just hope is does add a lot to the game for the people who payed top dollar for this. I'd like to try out single play but I'm not shelling out $60 and that's IF this patch does bring the game up to standard. But at least they didn't just ditch the support as fast as they ditched the updates for Crysis/Warhead.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 23, 2011)

Now i'll have to DL close to 10GB of data of something that should be in the game in the first place. Sigh. Since i have a retail version i'll have to burn several DVD's in order to store all this.
Plus i finished the game with DX9 on hardest level so there is little replay value left. Especially since it's so linear that you can't exactly play it any other way...


----------



## Over_Lord (Jun 23, 2011)

> Improved anti-cheat measurements: fixed exploit which could prevent vote kicking working against a user



It's a joke.

Hackers still pillage this game. Crytek is a phail.

And on the more important note:

Crysis 2 DX11 released, but nobody cares anymore!


----------



## Over_Lord (Jun 23, 2011)

Flibolito said:


> The whole crysis 2 is "failed". This should have been 4 months ago, I just hope is does add a lot to the game for the people who payed top dollar for this. I'd like to try out single play but I'm not shelling out $60 and that's IF this patch does bring the game up to standard. But at least they didn't just ditch the support as fast as they ditched the updates for Crysis/Warhead.



Had they stopped PC support, I would have said

"good luck trying to sell crysis 3 to PC gamers)


----------



## unixguru88 (Jun 23, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Now i'll have to DL close to 10GB of data of something that should be in the game in the first place. Sigh. Since i have a retail version i'll have to burn several DVD's in order to store all this.
> Plus i finished the game with DX9 on hardest level so there is little replay value left. Especially since it's so linear that you can't exactly play it any other way...


The two patches put together are only about 2 GB in size. For some reason the sizes mentioned on techpowerup are utterly wrong. Should I go ahead and download these files so that I can play it on Monday as soon as 1.9 releases, or are the files posted on techpowerup going to be different from Crytek's official files?


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 23, 2011)

If the files are digitally signed i'd say they are the final thing.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 23, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Now i'll have to DL close to 10GB of data of something that should be in the game in the first place. Sigh. Since i have a retail version i'll have to burn several DVD's in order to store all this.
> Plus i finished the game with DX9 on hardest level so there is little replay value left. Especially since it's so linear that you can't exactly play it any other way...



Well you can always try and beat it with just using ground stomp lol


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 23, 2011)

I had played this game for just over 10 hours and my hard drive died.  I was looking forward to this so called dx11 patch. I don't plan to re-play this game though. enought time was spent


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 23, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> I had played this game for just over 10 hours and my hard drive died.  I was looking forward to this so called dx11 patch. I don't plan to re-play this game though. enought time was spent



hard drives don't die out of nothing

maybe the circuity was faulty, so ship it back to maintenance for the replacement, if you want to get data back.




You should already had a month of bad sectors, failed windows boots, HDD errors , as well as SMART alerts, etc ...

You should have noticed HDD was going to die weeks before playing Crysis 2.

Btw, that's why i always buy the best brands and lines of HDDs , currently with WD1001FAEX


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 23, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> hard drives don't die out of nothing
> 
> maybe the circuity was faulty, so ship it back to maintenance for the replacement, if you want to get data back.
> 
> ...



meh probably should have backed up my stuff. I was considering formatting it anyway sine the machine had been acting slow/sluggish, I guess that was the signs of the dying drive. 
My other storagae drive is A okay thoug.. same brand. I'm planning to get a ssd later today and maybe, just maybe, I can find a save from where i was at...

I was at the part where the giant spore creature thing just came out of the ground.
Edit: I'm at walk in the park.

So if someone is at that section, please send me your save  it's in C:\Users\YOURUSERNAME\Saved Games\Crysis2\SaveGames


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 23, 2011)

battery park?

im upto that


----------



## D007 (Jun 23, 2011)

thunderising said:


> It's a joke.
> 
> Hackers still pillage this game. Crytek is a phail.
> 
> ...



Lol Creytek fail. Yes the makers of the most demanding and impressive games in the pc industry are fail.

Crysis 2 dx 11.. It's not released until the 27th and I care very much, thank you.. According to this thread, it looks like a whole lot of other people care as well.... 
I don't just play a game once and throw it away. I play it multiple times and now I have a whole new reason to play it again. I call that longevity.



freaksavior said:


> I had played this game for just over 10 hours and my hard drive died.  I was looking forward to this so called dx11 patch. I don't plan to re-play this game though. enought time was spent



Did u get it on EA origin? I think maybe they hold the savegames? Idk for sure..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 23, 2011)

D007 said:


> Lol Creytek fail. Yes the makers of the most demanding and impressive games in the pc industry are fail.



yes they did fella i bought that game for beeds 30 quid, and havent played it past level 3, also havent started it in 3 months and wont be buying any further games off them till there effin ace .. And a tenner they aint be gettin my doe easily ever again.

and they raged me all over again tellin me they be givin me dx11 for FREE, for free for freeeeeee FOR FREEEEEEE i payed for that very thing effin months ago and now have to wait and ass about further


----------



## Melvis (Jun 24, 2011)

YAY Crysis 2 now finally runs sweet on my 2 4870X2's, maxed out settings im getting over 100FPS in areas, very happy indeed.

DX11??? Pfft the game doesn't need it.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 24, 2011)

Melvis said:


> YAY Crysis 2 now finally runs sweet on my 2 4870X2's, maxed out settings im getting over 100FPS in areas, very happy indeed.
> 
> DX11??? Pfft the game doesn't need it.



Are you playing at full HD?


----------



## Melvis (Jun 24, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Are you playing at full HD?



Close 1600*1200


----------



## Over_Lord (Jun 24, 2011)

> Crysis 2 dx 11.. It's not released until the 27th and I care very much, thank you.. According to this thread, it looks like a whole lot of other people care as well....
> I don't just play a game once and throw it away. I play it multiple times and now I have a whole new reason to play it again. I call that longevity.



25 people care about crysis 2 dx11 isn't "many"


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 24, 2011)

ive only completed the main campaign once, i guess ill retry it again after patched (unless my OC'd GTX 460SE is not fast enough lol)


----------



## Melvis (Jun 24, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> ive only completed the main campaign once, i guess ill retry it again after patched (unless my OC'd GTX 460SE is not fast enough lol)



My m8 ran it on a single GTX460 OC edition at full HD and he got around 40FPS, is that what your getting?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 24, 2011)

Melvis said:


> My m8 ran it on a single GTX460 OC edition at full HD and he got around 40FPS, is that what your getting?



im only runnin on a 1280 x 1024 native res, on some scenes with less physics/ activity, i get mostly ~50-60+ FPS going ~80-99% GPU usage, but during some scenes where's theres plenty o goin on, it drops to 25-30FPS, GPU usage also drops to around 30-40%. Im assuming its because im severely CPU bottlenecked hehehe.
(mine is the SE version btw, not the vanilla nor 768MB version)


----------



## Melvis (Jun 24, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> im only runnin on a 1280 x 1024 native res, on some scenes with less physics/ activity, i get mostly ~50-60+ FPS going ~80-99% GPU usage, but during some scenes where's theres plenty o goin on, it drops to 25-30FPS, GPU usage also drops to around 30-40%. Im assuming its because im severely CPU bottlenecked hehehe.
> (mine is the SE version btw, not the vanilla nor 768MB version)



Well that sounds about right then going by my m8s FPS, and yes could be a CPU bottleneck there at times also.

I was getting those FPS a few weeks back until i installed CAP's and went back to 11.2 drivers that have fixed my issues.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 24, 2011)

Better get my crysis up and runnig to prepare for patch, this gonna be big , i suspect GPU driver teams to be responding with fixes/optimizations for crysis 2 as well as benchmakrs 

because this is like ... a chance to get back into benchmark arena.

I didn't saw ATI using Crysis 2 yet ... or i didn't saw.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 24, 2011)

D007 said:


> Did u get it on EA origin? I think maybe they hold the savegames? Idk for sure..



Naw, it was just off the disc. 

I'm going to pray to God that my seagate will last long enough to pull data off of. 
I ended up getting http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/f8f49930.jpg last night so I may end up re-installing it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 24, 2011)

thunderising said:


> 25 people care about crysis 2 dx11 isn't "many"



their just the ones on here who can be assed complaining/commenting, v you 1 guy whos happy and content, argue on if ya wish and yes there prob is loads of happy crysis 2 customers, they've clearly not been online much or ARE the hacking tw@ts that have ruined it for all of us.

i Effin loved 1 and built a dx11 pc mainly cos 2 was coming so dont think me an out n out crytek hater, their turning me into 1 tho.:shadedshu


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know if this has been posted yet. but howcome the download sizes are different? They say over x GB but the max is 5xx MB`s?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 24, 2011)

Same question.


----------



## D007 (Jun 26, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet. but howcome the download sizes are different? They say over x GB but the max is 5xx MB`s?



Yea, I was wondering that myself. I don't think the full files are up yet. Maybe those ones to download won't even work. Or they just have no idea how big their patches are? lol..
1 more day!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 27, 2011)

It has arrived. 

Installing. 

Gonna play and maybe post Screenshots.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 27, 2011)

Is patch auto installing already (when you run the game)? I hate downloading patches manually...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 27, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Is patch auto installing already (when you run the game)? I hate downloading patches manually...



Patch 1.9 installed automatically via steam. 

Then I installed the High Res and DX11 patch I got from TPU. 

My Frames are now either in the 15's Heavy Effects, 20's outside and 30s inside. 

I'd overclock somemore but CCC's overdrive is just showing up blank for me. Looking into that atm.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2011)

Yup, got it running too.  Getting 40 ish fps, everything on ultra.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 27, 2011)

I wasn't thinking Steam, i was thinking auto updater for retail version.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 27, 2011)

new DX11 Crysis 2 thread!

right when the patch or whatever comes out. Im buying it. it looks incredible!

http://gamrzz.com/video/brand-new-crysis-2-dx11-trailer/


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.geforce.com/#/News/articles/download-the-crysis-2-directx-11-ultra-upgrade

alternative.... slow as the whole net


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2016/Crysis_2_v1.9_Patch.html

fast, as always at tpu


----------



## Syuzeren (Jun 27, 2011)

So Crysis 2 now takes the spot as best looking game at this time?


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks w1Z!!!!


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 27, 2011)

tahnks! will be loading now and testing out!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Just a quick update. My son's playing now with the patch and the high-res pack applied. Sadly we are still on a DX10 GPU and we play in DX9 since we didn't applied the DX11 patch. The game looks gorgeous and works well, 45 FPS on ultra 16x10. This is what Crysis 2 should have been when it was launched but it's never too late. Time to get myself a DX11 card!


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

aha!

well, here a GTX470 DX11 and installing all this eye-candy... Thanks to TPU for the good speeds! It looks good so far, but still the same boring aliens.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 28, 2011)

Can anybody find the benchmark tool`s? I am currently working on a video and will be up on Youtube late tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 28, 2011)

The game looks really awesome with the upgrade. It didn't hit me at first but then when you start looking at the little details it really becomes apparent how much work they've done. Lots of the small textures are improved, the bricks are tesselated and pom has been applied to the ground. There are reflections where there never used to be and the lighting is much better. Also the water looks much more lively. 

With tesselation on it brings my 5850 (at 900/1200) to a crawl at 15-30fps so i have to disable that to run it smoothly. Even without it it looks really nice.

Here is a pdf which explains what they have changed.



alexsubri said:


> Can anybody find the benchmark tool`s? I am currently working on a video and will be up on Youtube late tonight or tomorrow



if you mean the dx11 benchmarking level then they said they couldn't get that released in time but it will be here soon.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 28, 2011)

Nick259 said:


> The game looks really awesome with the upgrade. It didn't hit me at first but then when you start looking at the little details it really becomes apparent how much work they've done. Lots of the small textures are improved, the bricks are tesselated and pom has been applied to the ground. There are reflections where there never used to be and the lighting is much better. Also the water looks much more lively.
> 
> With tesselation on it brings my 5850 (at 900/1200) to a crawl at 15-30fps so i have to disable that to run it smoothly. Even without it it looks really nice.
> 
> ...



oh okay, thanks i didnt read that part


----------



## D007 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ouch, if you run this game on ultra with the high res textures, say goodbye to about 1/3 of your fps.
Almost seems like it's not even worth it for the looks vs performance ratio.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's no wonder they didn't release DX11 earlier it runs like crap, at least on my rig.
Tried sp changed all the settings around a bit and there seems to be a persistent stutter to it i ran dx9 mode maxed without a hitch and it looked about the same.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow they really did fix the crossfire/sli configuration with this patch. With high-res textures on and Dx11 on and everything on Ultra, runs even smoother than before the patch. 

I'm very impressed with 1.9 in terms of performance.


----------



## Over_Lord (Jun 28, 2011)

POST BENCHMARK RESULTS. I'm downloading patch.

With DX9 settings and DX11 settings fps.

Wow, they heard PC gamers sure, but they heard the wrong part. We were crying why Crysis 2 wasn't bringing out systems to it's knees. Here you go, a DX11 patch which does that very well.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 28, 2011)

Patches still dont change crappy level design. On the other hand people have something to bench with now.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 28, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> It's no wonder they didn't release DX11 earlier it runs like crap, at least on my rig.
> Tried sp changed all the settings around a bit and there seems to be a persistent stutter to it i ran dx9 mode maxed without a hitch and it looked about the same.


The only thing that eats up horsepower is Ultra Objects. consumed about 15fps when set to ultra comming from extreme . Thing jumped from flat 60fps to 40-ish when Objects switched to Ultra.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 28, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Patches still dont change crappy level design. On the other hand people have something to bench with now.



there are quite many people saying that on everywhere  about this patch


it's because the game is a console oriented game .... 


remember "creative constrains" article waaay back in  2010. ... they were already mumbling how bringing crysis to consoles sacrifices whole gameplay/level design.


Never say never: EDITOR ON WEDNESDAY

Crysis 1 levels ported to Crysis 2 !!!! (what about warhead, please make requests that Crtyek releases .CRY files for Warhead ... i'll make a thread on crymod)


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 28, 2011)

The tessellation is nice in some areas, but the textures THE TEXTURES!!!! wtf still horrid.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 28, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2016/Crysis_2_v1.9_Patch.html
> 
> fast, as always at tpu



is it standalone or redistributable ? (i forgot the word ... it begins on C i think ... no not cumulative or combined , something else)


----------



## Chosen Juan (Jun 28, 2011)

Is this game worth it yet with DirectX 11? I'm thinking about buying it from Amazon as a download. Does anyone know if I can download it unlimited times? And also, does it install a client?

Thanks!


----------



## Over_Lord (Jun 28, 2011)

> it's because the game is a console oriented game ....



yep, console oriented led to it becoming a corridor shooter

Now you can figure out why the voice in our head kept asking us to take the subways.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd say it's now sort of worth it. Major bugs were mostly fixed and graphics are the way they were suppose to be out of the box. It also depends on the price... I wouldn't pay more than 30 EUR for a brand new game of such type really...


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Have a question. On my second rig I have a GTS450 with 512MB so the high res texture pack is out of the question. But can I install only the DX11 patch. Will it show something?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 28, 2011)

It might be worth it , specially when editor comes in ... 24 hours.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 28, 2011)

is there anything to be done about the lost catalyst points?  i am more than 3/4 through
the game and lost 4 unlocks and all the saved points.  i would rather not start over.


----------



## D007 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have to say I am not impressed by this "patch". It seems absolutely horribly optimized, "if you can even call it that". If that's not enough, the difference in appearance is so insignificant and the performance cost so great, it's pointless playing it like this.



Crap Daddy said:


> Have a question. On my second rig I have a GTS450 with 512MB so the high res texture pack is out of the question. But can I install only the DX11 patch. Will it show something?



You can install everything and just not enable what you don't want to use. It adds new settings. You can still choose not to "Enable" High res textures and you can still choose "Extreme" instead of "Ultra" on every individual setting. Also you can choose dx9 instead of dx11 mode. Honestly imo your not missing much, if anything..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 28, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Have a question. On my second rig I have a GTS450 with 512MB so the high res texture pack is out of the question. But can I install only the DX11 patch. Will it show something?



yeh it will be as it is for me except for textures it is a seperate patch afterall

wtf is going on at crytek, they changed very slightly most the 1player shit, its now how it was supposed to be id say, its like it wasnt even finished when i bought it ata all,
 not even the story boarding, it starts a bit different more polished i wana unpatch now see wtf they,ve done


----------



## L|NK|N (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys obviously are not correctly applying the new patch and dlc's. This is what it should look like when done correctly.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 29, 2011)

heres my new video guys http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KforkT67G3g


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 29, 2011)

LiNKiN said:


> You guys obviously are not correctly applying the new patch and dlc's. This is what it should look like when done correctly.



Now that's a DX11 patch!  With "uber ultra" settings.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 29, 2011)

LiNKiN said:


> You guys obviously are not correctly applying the new patch and dlc's. This is what it should look like when done correctly.



wtf have ya got that 5870 running @ lol luv it


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 29, 2011)

Are the textures still bad even with the new ultra texture pack? I installed the DX11 and I'm downloading the super high res textures now.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 29, 2011)

No. They are much better.


----------



## Or94 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello,
This is my computer:

Processor : Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9770
MotherBoard : Gigabyte GA-X48-DS5
Memory : OCZ 2GB RAM 667MHZ
Video Card : Inno3D Nvidia Geforce GTX470
Hard Disk : Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB
Hard Disk 2: HP Simple save 1TB
Monitor : LG TV 37 INCH FULL HD 37LG55FR
Case : Thermaltake Mozart VC4000SNS HTPC
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

I installed Crysis 1.9 patch with DX11 and High res textures packages. I put all the settings on ultra and DX11 and high res textures enabled and motion blur on high. I get 24 frames per second except when it big explosions the fps droped to 19 and sometimes to 12-13 frames per second. What can I do to improve the frames per second? I have good computer no?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 29, 2011)

possibly more memory maybe 4 gig but deffinately oc for crysis 2 dx11 im @ 3.4 n can go to 3.6 the faster i go inc mem spd the better it plays, you could turn down shadows and post processing that would work a treat


----------



## Melvis (Jun 29, 2011)

What he said^ 

RAM is a must for your PC dude


----------



## Or94 (Jun 29, 2011)

I know I have to add memory but I don't know if it will improve the frames per second to 30.
I don't want to lower the settings.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 29, 2011)

post processing you wont even notice i didnt, but anyway more fster memory will deffinately help as that game does a lot of on the fly level loading higher fsb speed helps aLot you can get 1000mhz+ ddr 2 still imsure


----------



## Or94 (Jun 29, 2011)

So if I will lower the post processing I will get more frames per second and still it will be the best graphic? Which memory are you suggest me to buy? I am from Israel. What I have to do with the fsb speed?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 29, 2011)

the highest you can find of the right type , ddr2 by the sounds of it corsair, geil, mushkin ,kingston all good makes their are more but check your motherboards compatibillity on its home website,   fsb overclocking is relatively  easy their are many guise on here TPU but essentially its upping the fsb front side bus running speed to run everything quicker also fill in the sytem details in the profile section its hard to know what you have so be as detailed as pos and its easier to suggest things


----------



## Or94 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok I think I will buy memory but I don't think I will do what you said with the fsb speed.
if I will lower the post processing to extreme I will get more frames per second and still it will be the best graphic? What about the motion blur?


----------



## Chosen Juan (Jun 30, 2011)

Do DX11 and Hi-Res Textures make a difference on Extreme settings, or only on Ultra?

Also, would it be better if I played on Extreme with DX11 and Hi-Res both Enabled, or Ultra with DX11 and Hi-Res both Disabled?

Thanks


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 30, 2011)

might as well try the patches soon as i manage to finish F.3.A.R. I wonder how it would do on my oc'd GTX 460 SE 1GB lol


----------



## Over_Lord (Jun 30, 2011)

Chosen Juan said:


> Do DX11 and Hi-Res Textures make a difference on Extreme settings, or only on Ultra?
> 
> Also, would it be better if I played on Extreme with DX11 and Hi-Res both Enabled, or Ultra with DX11 and Hi-Res both Disabled?
> 
> Thanks



Play all ULTRA with Objects at EXTREME and enjoy!


----------



## Chosen Juan (Jun 30, 2011)

thunderising said:


> Play all ULTRA with Objects at EXTREME and enjoy!



I did that and it increased my frames but...the brick walls aren't tessellated anymore


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 30, 2011)

with patch, dx11, and high res textures I get about 40-50fps now. 30fps when recording.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 30, 2011)

http://www.neoseeker.com/news/16769-crysis-2-mod-sdk-editor-dedicated-server-released/


Crysis 2 is finally a game worth buying for PC.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 30, 2011)

How do you launch the built in benchmark?


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 30, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> http://www.neoseeker.com/news/16769-crysis-2-mod-sdk-editor-dedicated-server-released/
> 
> 
> Crysis 2 is finally a game worth buying for PC.


Nice article, I downloaded the new Extreme Immersive Mod v3.0.88 + New TOD Demostartion [video] and it makes Crysis 2 look old 



claylomax said:


> How do you launch the built in benchmark?



I had the same question earlier, they didn`t release it yet. Maybe nVidia is paying them more $$ to delay it again and to have better optimization


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 1, 2011)

cant wait for some driver optimisations for crysis2 dx11 and i cant wait for 64bit version(might help a bit) nuff said, my pcs knocked off its perch at last, time for xfire. and imho opinion the list to compromise down to extra would go blur 1st then post process then shadows maybe shadows 1st as they dont make the trees look v good?


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 1, 2011)

shit! im sorry dude, I deleted my post. It was for Crysis 1. I didn`t have the forum infront of me , i was guessing and i guessed wrong


----------



## cookiemonster (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi I bit the bullet and bought Crysis 2, as i knew nothing like the first one, I have all the patches in but i am at the bit where you have to destroy the computer terminal and the helicopter is flying arround shooting at you, but the bullets are like lasers they even go through the walls even the soldiers when they fire at you it looks like lasers is this normal or what, I don't know how to take a screenshot while playing the game or can you do that. It has only started to do that now up till now there has been no problems and I have everything turned up full. 

NZXT Lexa S 
Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H (rev 2.0) motherboard 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition, Deneb Core, S AM3, 3.4GHz 
8gb Crucial Ballistic DDR3 1333mhz/PC3-10600 (7-7-7-24) 1.65v 
XFX HD 6970 ATI - AMD Radeon Graphics Card - 2GB
Western Digital WD6402AAEX 640GB Hard Drive SATA111 7200rpm 64MB Cache-OEM Caviar Black. 
WD 250GB 3.5" SATA 6Gb/s Caviar Blue Hard Drive - 7200RPM 16MB Cache
Corsair 750 PSU 
Zalman 9500 
Liteon DVD Writer 
24” Samsung SM2433BW Black Widescreen LCD, 1920x1200 
5.1 Creative Surround Speakers 
Logitech G11 Gaming Keyboard 
Logitech MX516 Gaming Mouse 
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit 
Epson DX8400 All in one.


----------



## claylomax (Jul 1, 2011)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi I bit the bullet and bought Crysis 2, as i knew nothing like the first one, I have all the patches in but i am at the bit where you have to destroy the computer terminal and the helicopter is flying arround shooting at you, but the bullets are like lasers they even go through the walls even the soldiers when they fire at you it looks like lasers is this normal or what, I don't know how to take a screenshot while playing the game or can you do that. It has only started to do that now up till now there has been no problems and I have everything turned up full.
> 
> NZXT Lexa S
> Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H (rev 2.0) motherboard
> ...



We have the same monitor


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 1, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> im sorry dude, I deleted my post.



no prob, i didnt think it malicouse and i just renamed bin32 fixed so no probs i did get gidy for a min though as it tried to load summat lol

does anyone else use a 32'' lcd tv (mine a sony bravia) that is only capable of 1080i(i know what ya thinkin but sony really do make em good)  as when i play crysis 2 in dx 11 im restricted to 720p and was wonderin if anyone else has this trouble,  I cant get any file modding i do to fix this, to work it rewrites the orig file back?

dx 9 i can use 1080i and less, can still use high res textures, and can still run everything on ultra (dx11 features obv gone?) and it does look better then before patch and runs better in dx9 still(again obv but answers other peeps questions bonus)

i recently got a 21'' widecscrn as a tmp monitor but its not bad 1600x1200 but not gr8, however im shocked to see my fps dip due to the 60hz refresh i guess


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 1, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> no prob, i didnt think it malicouse and i just renamed bin32 fixed so no probs i did get gidy for a min though as it tried to load summat lol
> 
> does anyone else use a 32'' lcd tv (mine a sony bravia) that is only capable of 1080i(i know what ya thinkin but sony really do make em good)  as when i play crysis 2 in dx 11 im restricted to 720p and was wonderin if anyone else has this trouble,  I cant get any file modding i do to fix this, to work it rewrites the orig file back?
> 
> ...



I don't think your refresh rate is what's affecting the performance. 

Your post is also a bit confusing.

So your performance on the 21" at 1600x1200 is worse than 1920x1080 ? (keep in mind 1080i doesn't refresh as often as 1080p).

You need to be very specific about this. Are you running the same visual settings for the 32" and the 21"? It could be due to changing graphical settings in the game. The refresh rate is just how fast your screen updates the image. It doesn't directly affect the performance coming out of the computer/graphics card.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 1, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> So your performance on the 21" at 1600x1200 is worse than 1920x1080 ? (keep in mind 1080i doesn't refresh as often as 1080p).
> 
> You need to be very specific about this. Are you running the same visual settings for the 32" and the 21"? It could be due to changing graphical settings in the game. The refresh rate is just how fast your screen updates the image. It doesn't directly affect the performance coming out of the computer/graphics card.



id of thought since it has to update the scrn twice as fast in 60 then 30i that it would effect performance, but not as much as this

however and also my main point is i want dx 11 on 32'' at 1080i not 720p as is forced on me, same in some other games


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 2, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> id of thought since it has to update the scrn twice as fast in 60 then 30i that it would effect performance, but not as much as this
> 
> however and also my main point is i want dx 11 on 32'' at 1080i not 720p as is forced on me, same in some other games



Sounds like it's some kind of restriction with that screen. I would get a screen that can do true 1080p. You can buy an acer 21.5" LED LCD that does 1920x1080 for $129 and it has amazing reviews. Oh it also has VESA mounting holes:

Acer S211HLbd 21.5'' 5ms  LED-Backlight LC...

Eyefinity for under $400 also....


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jul 2, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Sounds like it's some kind of restriction with that screen. I would get a screen that can do true 1080p. You can buy an acer 21.5" LED LCD that does 1920x1080 for $129 and it has amazing reviews. Oh it also has VESA mounting holes:
> 
> Acer S211HLbd 21.5'' 5ms  LED-Backlight LC...
> 
> Eyefinity for under $400 also....



Why are people buying cheap 16:9 HDTV garbage for their PC monitors ? 

1080p is too wide , it looks bad, it's a TV standard , it doesn't belong to PCs. i still have 5:4 as long as it doesn't break down on it's own, and for future 16:10 is perfect for PC.  We have one 16:10 in the house, it's 1920


Many many people don't understand resolutions at all , we got our first HDTV in the house recently, before buying, ofcourse i went to an almost 1 week of nonstop research and i freaking mean it, i researched the whole HDTV industry and i gathered there is a big scam going on, "1080p" is a marketing name , they did it on purpose to confuse the uneducated consumers, you can call it 1920x1080 and it's the same thing, the point of 1080p is , it's a locked standard for HDTV , i can have here my own HDTV with 8196x1080 and would i still call it 1080p ? It's weird and stupid if you ask me, this standard became alll plastered around "FULL HD" signs , it's not HD, it's just higher-resolution than

Resolution is NOTHING, it's all depends on pixel density, and most HDTVs are crap compared to a real PC monitor, HDTV are hugely not recommended for gaming up close, it looks like shit, doesn't matter if you have 720p or 1080p, it's still bad unless if you have a 8000€ HDTV with pixel density 

HDTVs are so large because they stretch the pixels, the pixels are much larger than on a PC LDC monitor, and the space between them too,  1920x1080 will ALWAYS look better on a PC monitor then on an HDTV , they are designed to be watched from long distances and i just don't know why people use it for gaming and then they come to whine about "_bla bla this game looks crap on 1080p , it's 1080p it should look lile SUPER DUPER HD_"


1080p is a HDTV standard associated with the standard HDTV pixel density and all other characteristics of LCDs, HDTVs are immensly inferor to a real PC monitor. $120 HDTV is super-low-budget  ... i don't even know if there exists one, but a LCD PC monitor for that is also low-budget , while HDTVs only start to shine 2000$ and up, anything below that is considered low-end.

1080p video is something so subjective and people try to transfer the comparrison from their HDTVs to other media , a terribly stupid thing to waste time on.

HDTVs alos have weaker colors and come on i tried it so many times, i hook up a PC to it and display desktop and play movie to test it , anything closer than 2m and start seeing individual pixels easily.

it's so funny, you need to have 1080p source video too, and EVEN then we come to another factor that AGAIN is NOT the resolution , it's BITRATE and CODEC of the video source , there comes the quality of the video, resolution is just a ratio of size/pixels, it's irrevalant.

and so called "bluray content" - it's so funny how the mases have a wrong view on the whole thing, they see it like "yeah this is a bluray dics, we can fit ??? minutes of 1080p video on here" - what ?   1080p video , WHAT is this ?  ... it's an abbreviation for a standard they're using, unknowingly it's a locked standard, to a specific format/codec , so in reality , i you use bluray as a DATA disc , you can puit in there WAY better video quaity  than "1080p video"


Then you see YOUTUBE using the TV standard for quality of videos , it is the most stupdiest thing i have ever seen, it's irrelevant, i never care, it cannot apply to internet video from 1000 of different sources, codecs, formats, bitrates, sound  .. eh , it's downright stupid.


rant off/ back to crysis 2

http://www.crymod.com/viewtopic.php?f=326&t=68967


----------



## claylomax (Jul 2, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Why are people buying cheap 16:9 HDTV garbage for their PC monitors ?
> 
> 1080p is too wide , it looks bad, it's a TV standard , it doesn't belong to PCs. i still have 5:4 as long as it doesn't break down on it's own, and for future 16:10 is perfect for PC.  We have one 16:10 in the house, it's 1920
> 
> ...



This. Totally agree with you. And how about the digital television on a 1080 tv set? Have you watched a tennis match on one of this? I mean tennis balls are followed by yellow lines if you look close, can't compare with a crt tv.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 2, 2011)

Finally a Crysis 2 i was waiting for; but *for f***s sake* - it took a f***load of time. 

How will it run on my setup & what should be tweaked to ultra? 

Phenom II 965BE @ 4.0GHz;
8GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM (lowered the freq to 1333MHz but upped the NB to 2600MHz);
GTX 460's SLI 1GB VRAM each;
WD VelociRaptor 300GB;
Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit SP2.

Motion Blur is the one that demands most, not so much the water & brick tesselation? Upping everything to Ultra & Motion Blur on Med/High will do? Oh & BTW:



Spoiler



CryEditor3 is out, so modders/beginner modders should enjoy these news



Great year i tell you.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thinking of buying the game now the dx11 patch is out, after setting everything to ultra and I switch DOF off? And turn motion blur right down?

Prefer to play games like I'm there, and things are never that blurry or out of focus for me XD


----------



## claylomax (Jul 2, 2011)

I got the game two months ago for £13 and finished it. I really enjoyed the game, one of the best I've played for a long time. I can't believe people were bashing the game for no having Dx11 without playing it first; ok it didn't look like the first one but the gameplay is better I think. Now that Dx11 is out everybody can benchmark the game and say: "Wow it's so tough to run, I'm getting 20fps" Anyway enjoy.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 2, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Why are people buying cheap 16:9 HDTV garbage for their PC monitors ?



wind your neck in dude i bought a hdtv because at 3-5 foot they piss on a 21'' pc monitor, simples and also because it was cheep at the time, its not half as bad as your going on about, not all people use their pc the same as you and hence we dont all require the same things,
 and i know all i need to know thats why i didnt ask for your opinion on my sony 32'' bravia just how i could sort my game.

if any of that rant had been relevant it would have been nice

any ideas how to force res's in crysis 2 ?????????????????


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 2, 2011)

i think set res in the config file then right click>properties and tick read only so it cant be changed


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jul 2, 2011)

Appears they have deleted the thread , might be too serious , but i really don't like the feel of Sandbox Editor 3 if you compare it to the older editor ... will repost.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 2, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Sounds like it's some kind of restriction with that screen. I would get a screen that can do true 1080p. You can buy an acer 21.5" LED LCD that does 1920x1080 for $129 and it has amazing reviews. Oh it also has VESA mounting holes:
> 
> Acer S211HLbd 21.5'' 5ms LED-Backlight LC...
> 
> Eyefinity for under $400 also....



thats my eventual plan as i now use a 32'' sony tv for gamein on this pc, 21'' pc mon for browsin and projecter 1440x1050 for films but unfortunately a 5870 wont do eyefinity any justice as im a high Q kinda guy, everything has to be ultra thats in part why id recommend a 32'' 1080i for gamein on, as its high res yet low frequency(eye cant see style) and you get high fps in almost all games(crysis2 dx11 first on this rig todo less then 60fps+) @ 1080p fps starts to dip on this card despite high clocks 1050 gpu 1300 mem so 3x1920x1080 wouldnt be any good on this rig.

essentially im awaiting 7xxx maybe 8 given a possible mobo cpu swap soon before i bother with eyefinity as moneys tight

coincidentally you should try playin dirt3 on a progector< sic despite res bein a bit poo,its as much about the game experience , and crouching over a desk dosnt suit all games or times


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 3, 2011)

HardOCP don't think very much of the DX11 features of Crysis 2.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/06/29/crysis_2_dx11_tessellation_highres_texture_pack

It looks better to me, but not a whole lot.  I certainly question if the benefit outweighs the extra strain on my hardware.


----------



## Chosen Juan (Jul 4, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> HardOCP don't think very much of the DX11 features of Crysis 2.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/06/29/crysis_2_dx11_tessellation_highres_texture_pack
> 
> It looks better to me, but not a whole lot.  I certainly question if the benefit outweighs the extra strain on my hardware.



Ehh...it looks nice if you stop and stare. But when it comes to actually just playing the game I find that it makes little difference and I'd rather get higher frames. I'm still stuck on either playing on Extreme with DX11/Hi-Res Enabled or Ultra with DX11/Hi-Res Disabled...


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 4, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> thats my eventual plan as i now use a 32'' sony tv for gamein on this pc, 21'' pc mon for browsin and projecter 1440x1050 for films but unfortunately a 5870 wont do eyefinity any justice as im a high Q kinda guy, everything has to be ultra thats in part why id recommend a 32'' 1080i for gamein on, as its high res yet low frequency(eye cant see style) and you get high fps in almost all games(crysis2 dx11 first on this rig todo less then 60fps+) @ 1080p fps starts to dip on this card despite high clocks 1050 gpu 1300 mem so 3x1920x1080 wouldnt be any good on this rig.
> 
> essentially im awaiting 7xxx maybe 8 given a possible mobo cpu swap soon before i bother with eyefinity as moneys tight
> 
> coincidentally you should try playin dirt3 on a progector< sic despite res bein a bit poo,its as much about the game experience , and crouching over a desk dosnt suit all games or times



I have been playing Dirt 3 on my triple 24" eyefinity with my Logitech G27 

Racing Games / Flight Sims are my favorite. That's mainly why I setup eyefinity in the first place. I absolutely love it. I also play racing games on my 42" LED LCD TV. I still prefer eyefinity though.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 4, 2011)

Does this illuminati infested game play well in DX11 anyone?


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 4, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Does this illuminati infested game play well in DX11 anyone?



What is illuminati?

The game plays well in DX11, but there's not a ton of difference. I played it for a couple hours and wasn't really "wowed" by the updates. The textures look nice, but nothing amazing.


----------



## Krony (Jul 4, 2011)

Just downloaded it and it looks nice and plays smooth, i get 70-80fps with sli 580's @ 1920x1200.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 4, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> I have been playing Dirt 3 on my triple 24" eyefinity with my Logitech G27
> 
> Racing Games / Flight Sims are my favorite. That's mainly why I setup eyefinity in the first place. I absolutely love it. I also play racing games on my 42" LED LCD TV. I still prefer eyefinity though.



whys your gfx card not listed in your specs dude makes me doubt ya ,you just sticking ya tongue out at me or you got a point?.


----------



## erixx (Jul 4, 2011)

everything installed fine (patch by autoupdate, then the 2 other). Everything set to the max, and now it is lagging a bit (1900x1000 rez) and makes me sick. Must find a combination of settings to make it nice but smooth....

And the difference is tiny tiny...


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 4, 2011)

People. Can anyone tell me how the game will run with everything to Ultra on my rig? You can freely look @ my system specs. Soon as i have the game i'll update it with this patch v1.9. Wanna set it to Ultra/DX11 @ 1920x1200. Got 24" LCD, Samsung's SyncMaster T240 (for 3 years now), works ace.

P.S. Upgrading the mobo, RAM, PSU & HDD will do? Wanna buy soon the following: 1) Mobo: ASUSTek's Crosshair V Formula; 2) RAM: ‏2x4GB G.Skill SNIPER CL7; 3) PSU: Corsair AX1200W; 4) HDD: WD VelociRaptor 600GB SATA 6GB/s 10k RPM.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 4, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> People. Can anyone tell me how the game will run with everything to Ultra on my rig? You can freely look @ my system specs. Soon as i have the game i'll update it with this patch v1.9. Wanna set it to Ultra/DX11 @ 1920x1200. Got 24" LCD, Samsung's SyncMaster T240 (for 3 years now), works ace.



should run smooth  60fps+


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 4, 2011)

On current or future (upgraded) rig? Thanx.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 5, 2011)

upgraded deff but orig rig should be fine you may want to oc the cpu though(oh, you have sorry)


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 5, 2011)

I have turned off DX11 and textures.  Much snappier and not that much difference visually.


----------



## erixx (Jul 5, 2011)

thinking of all the 'no dx11 no buy' crysis haters.... makes me lol.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 5, 2011)

why is that?  I wasn't one, but i am still disappointed it took so damn long to get dx11.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 5, 2011)

erixx said:


> thinking of all the 'no dx11 no buy' crysis haters.... makes me lol.



Well, they should have issued the game with it and used it to actually make the game better instead of just slower.

This really was handled very badly by EA/Crytek, and I am not surprised people are upset with them.


----------



## Krony (Jul 5, 2011)

I think it looks pretty good and runs well with my setup, i was one of the ones that would not buy it till it got a DX11 patch.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 6, 2011)

People tend to forget that these issues are not Crysis 2's only, same was with Crysis 1 - DX10 implementation was awful to say the least (though visually it still superior to any game out today except maybe AvP3 & Metro 2033), optimizations were awful as well - but whatd'ya know Crysis 1 got CryEditor 2, 64-bit support (which comes from FarCry times) & now that everyone got 64-bit (atleast partially) & SandBox 3 editor/CryEdit3 stuff in Crysis 2 people still moan? I don't understand you i guess.  Also saw some vid of Crysis 2 DX11 & guy ran it on dual GPUs in either SLI/CFX & only issue that upseted me was flickering: that one was bad but not as bad as some people @ MyCrysis might imply. Guess the only way to find out is to see it for yourself. Might as well use Photoshop in conjunction with SandBox 3 editor  to make maps & stuff, so wish me luck. Seeing that the game is optimized for 64-bit & lots more RAM makes me happy that @ least i got myself prepared with Vista Ultimate 64-bit & 8 gigs of DDR3 RAM. By end of this month i'll tell you how it goes for me.


----------



## Krony (Jul 6, 2011)

I get flickering (mainly shadows) with sli 580's if i use the 275.33 WHQL drivers but with the 275.27 beta's it runs fine.


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2011)

digibucc: 1) it's all just trends and freakness. a dx11 label is not enough to make a game awesome. lack of it, is not a reason to dump it 2) developers don't think forumjunkies are GODs that dictate games, 3) but 'DukeNuke is fabulous' (according to some informants)?

Be it politics, sports, or computers, too much talk everywhere, you gotta do the walk. 

Regarding C2, it already was visually very nice (but personally, it would have been better without monsters).


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 6, 2011)

2Krony:

I'll tell you how it goes for me by end of this month in multi-GPU flickering & stuff; also, isn't ForceWare 275.33 old already? There's this 275.50 beta drivers & i hope the new or upcoming 279.xx or something driver should fix these issues.

2erixx:

True. But there are also forum visitors like us regular forum members that love how the games look, just need to get one thing straight: don't expect waaaaaaayyy too much & you might not be dissappointed.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2011)

exactly Yautja: )

BTW, where is that damn Crysis 2 Benchmark? it was announced for (last?) wednesday.... Or today?


----------



## digibucc (Jul 6, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> don't expect waaaaaaayyy too much & you might not be dissappointed.





erixx said:


> exactly Yautja: )



might not, still very likely to be.

I expected a working game is all.  a balanced multiplayer, with servers that worked.  a single
player campaign that saved my progress, and my unlocks, so i don't wind up 3/4 of the way
through the game with no upgrades.  There is an earlier list with the issues i had.

the point is, i didn't expect too much.  I expected the bare minimum.  we all knew crysis 1 was
a fluke, it had it's own share of problems that luckily enough for crytek didn't kill the game.

for me, with c2, it did.  i don't think i am being unreasonable.  the final disappointment of
waiting months for a dx11 patch that is unoptimized, and quite honestly a shoddy piece of
work - is enough for me to be positive that c2 was a flop. and i am not, happy about that.



erixx said:


> digibucc: 1) it's all just trends and freakness. a dx11 label is not enough to make a game awesome. lack of it, is not a reason to dump it



I never said that it was, but at what point do PROMISED features not matter?  if you are
told it's a shooting game, but there are no guns - that's a problem.  if you are told there
were sound effects, and there are none - that's a problem.  imo , if you are told there are
high quality dx11 visuals, and then there are none - that is a problem as well.


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 6, 2011)

digibucc said:


> might not, still very likely to be.
> 
> I expected a working game is all.  a balanced multiplayer, with servers that worked.  a single
> player campaign that saved my progress, and my unlocks, so i don't wind up 3/4 of the way
> ...



I have to agree with you for the most part. I am highly disappointed with the game so far. I haven't played past maybe 30 minutes into the game because I honestly didn't want to.

I had all kinds of problems. I also could not get my game to save properly for the longest time, so I had to keep starting over. (I bought mine on pre order from Steam.)

Now i've got all the latest patches, DX11, high res testures, and the game barely runs at 40fps. I have no desire to even play the game again. What a waste of money.


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2011)

Apart from liking the game until the monsters, that is 8), liking the views of NY city... the surround sound.... and for SP i like the suit, but for multiplayer.... a suit with invisibility????!!!!! Thats plain stupid!!!!

I agree with what you say, dicc, sorry bucc. ha. yeah, it is not the revelation FarCry was, but it is still a game worth playing, not too different from Metro, HL etc...


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 6, 2011)

erixx said:


> exactly Yautja: )
> 
> BTW, where is that damn Crysis 2 Benchmark? it was announced for (last?) wednesday.... Or today?



Buried deep inside either Bin32 or Bin64 folder of game's directory; look for something like GPU/DX11 Timedemo/benchmark as far as i remember how the Crysis 1's folder goes.


----------



## Krony (Jul 6, 2011)

The supplied Crysis 2 benchmark didn't work for me so i use this one.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 6, 2011)

erixx said:


> yeah, it is not the revelation FarCry was, but it is still a game worth playing, not too different from Metro, HL etc...



imo HL has a much better, more fleshed out story.
metro, as well has a good story that got a lot of flak, idk why.

but i do agree, it is worth playing.  it's not that it looks horrible or is
no fun, it's just not enough to justify playing it often, over other new
games is am enjoying much more. it has it's place, but nowhere near 
where far cry or c1 stood for so long...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 6, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> now that everyone got 64-bit



ke               saywhatnow ive not got the 64bit option in steamin copy 

am i being jipped again ,ive actually tried very unsuccesfully to get it working in 64bit for a while? (not v easily either) anyone know where i can get the necessary files??


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 6, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ke               saywhatnow ive not got the 64bit option in steamin copy
> 
> am i being jipped again ,ive actually tried very unsuccesfully to get it working in 64bit for a while? (not v easily either) anyone know where i can get the necessary files??



ditto. I have no bin64 directory, so I'm guessing I don't have 64 bit support lol.

I bought mine on steam as well...


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 6, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ke               saywhatnow ive not got the 64bit option in steamin copy
> 
> am i being jipped again ,ive actually tried very unsuccesfully to get it working in 64bit for a while? (not v easily either) anyone know where i can get the necessary files??



I meant Crytek now officially says the game (Crysis 2) requiers 64-bit OS to run patch 1.9 & DX11/Hi-Res in all their glory. As for your question: you got the game through Steam & looking for Bin64 folder? Is that what you ask? Or you just being sarcastic?  jk Currently the way i understand it (according to MyCrysis members) there's only Bin32 folder; no Bin64 i'm affraid. Guess i'll have to find it out by end of month (when i'll purchase the game).


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 6, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> I meant Crytek now officially says the game (Crysis 2) requiers 64-bit OS to run patch 1.9 & DX11/Hi-Res in all their glory. As for your question: you got the game through Steam & looking for Bin64 folder? Is that what you ask? Or you just being sarcastic?  jk Currently the way i understand it (according to MyCrysis members) there's only Bin32 folder; no Bin64 i'm affraid. Guess i'll have to find it out by end of month (when i'll purchase the game).



He is probably assuming it's not working properly as a 64 bit binary, because the first Crysis had a separate 64 bit binary directory. It's possible that it has 32 and 64 bit support through one binary.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 6, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> He is probably assuming it's not working properly as a 64 bit binary, because the first Crysis had a separate 64 bit binary directory. It's possible that it has 32 and 64 bit support through one binary.



Guess i'll have to agree, but the best way to find out anything is to find it out yourself: when i'll have the game in my paws/hands/grab/reach/etc... i'll see whether it's the case.


----------



## ctrain (Jul 7, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> He is probably assuming it's not working properly as a 64 bit binary, because the first Crysis had a separate 64 bit binary directory. It's possible that it has 32 and 64 bit support through one binary.





It's probably a 32 bit binary that is large address aware.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 7, 2011)

Or maybe it's just plain Bin32 folder &.... that's it. lol jk 

When company (in this case Crytek) tries to please both gaming camps (console & PC) chances they'll either won't be able to do it that fast, or some of their staff won't be able to keep up with publisher's (EA) deadline & that f***s it up entirely. Greed is a f***ed up stuff. But atleast their (Crytek's) artists staff doing their job, you have to admit. It'll all be clear for me when i'll see for myself how it looks & plays.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 7, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> Or maybe it's just plain Bin32 folder &.... that's it. lol jk





thats the case with steam install :shadedshu

no 64bit bin and as far as i can see no 64bit exe or runtimes, tried adding bin64 from other sources but this didnt work and no, downloading the sdk with its 64bit support wont help either as it didnt work copyed over or any other way i tried despite it (editor ) working fine in 64 bit


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 7, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> thats the case with steam install :shadedshu
> 
> no 64bit bin and as far as i can see no 64bit exe or runtimes, tried adding bin64 from other sources but this didnt work and no, downloading the sdk with its 64bit support wont help either as it didnt work copyed over or any other way i tried despite it (editor ) working fine in 64 bit



I _*got*_ it!!!!!!!! You saying something that i already know: dude, Steam no longer supports Crysis 2 or Crysis or any EA (corporate f***s, sorry ) product; it's the cash wars between online stores or how do you call those Steam/EA Origins/EA store services. Sorry dude, i am buying this product from PC games store plain & simple; try to do the same. As for 64-bit, again: despite there's only Bin32 it should work fine with 64-bit OS; the game binaries are aware of such, seeing that v1.9 patch, DX11 ultra Upgrade & HiRes textures requier (& favor) 64-bit OS. 

If you can - return it to Steam services & buy the plain Crysis 2 from PC games store; if you can't - well sorry but i don't know what exactly to say. I will buy only 2 games from this online Steamin' store - Serious Sam HD: 1st Encounter & Serious Sam 3. That purchase is defenitelly worth it.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 9, 2011)

Well i finally updated Crysis 2 to patch 1.9 and installed all the other patches (high res/DX11 updates)  The game runs ok but not great now, i still get good FPS but i get alot of stuttering and lag spikes in areas, almost brings it to a stand still realy. FPS i get MIN 40 and MAX well its over 100FPS in areas (MAXED out settings). Does anyone here have similar issues? 

Im going to try newer drivers at some point and the new CAP and see what happens.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 9, 2011)

The only thing left is that NVidia/AMD will update their drivers unfortunatelly; i still got v275.33 & these performance issues are driver specific according to what this patch's FAQ says. BTW: your sys specs say you got HD 4870; how come you run DX11 on this card? Or the info is old? I got 2xGTX 460's SLI stock clocks & v.275.33 WHQL driver; you? Hope NVidia/AMD will soon release the driver to boost the perf in this game.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 9, 2011)

YautjaLord said:


> The only thing left is that NVidia/AMD will update their drivers unfortunatelly; i still got v275.33 & these performance issues are driver specific according to what this patch's FAQ says. BTW: your sys specs say you got HD 4870; how come you run DX11 on this card? Or the info is old? I got 2xGTX 460's SLI stock clocks & v.275.33 WHQL driver; you? Hope NVidia/AMD will soon release the driver to boost the perf in this game.



Im not running DX11, i just installed the update for it but i cant turn it on as my card doesn't support it. 

Im running driver 11.2 with the second latest CAP i think.

What performance do you get? FPS wise?


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 9, 2011)

That's the main problem: i don't have the game yet. Gonna buy it by end of this month. Also have to upgrade the following PC components: mobo, RAM, HDD (SSDs cost a fortune - 480GB SSD costs like good PC 10000+ sheckels or 2000+ dollars) & PSU. Last ones are CPU & GPUs. Pretty much should be something like this:

Mobo: ASUS Crosshair V Formula;
CPU: AMD FX-8130P;
RAM: G.Skill SNIPER Edition 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz (OC friendly);
HDD: WD Velociaptor 600GB SATA 6GB/s 10k RPM;
GPU(s): 2x or 3xGTX 600-series (GTX 670s for example);
PSU: Corsair AX1200W;
OS: Vista Ultimate 64-bit SP2 (same as always).
Other: 1080p webcam (Skype) & WD External USB 2.0/3.0 HDD 500GB (storage).

Quite alot.  Case? HAF 932. By end of this month i can probably buy mobo & RAM. But for now will test this DX11 with what you see in my system specs.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 10, 2011)

That will be one hell of a system, should play anything with ease 

Ill update my mobo soon so it can support bulldozer.


----------



## AngryMerchant (Jul 10, 2011)

Installed the game and updated to 1.9 automatically.  It never asked me to enter a cd key.  Now the game refuses to start, even after uninstalling anti-virus.

Also it refuses to register on Origin.  After I entered the key and pressed next, it just took me to the exact same screen, and when I entered it again it said the code had already been redeemed.  It appeared after restarting the PC, but still not launching.

Updated video drivers, seems fine.  Except it crashes on loading. I've heard the 1.9 patch does that, so unless there's a fix I guess you can't even play until there's another patch.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jul 10, 2011)

just do a registery clean , and manual too

dunno why would you uninstall antivirus

i ususally set up antivirus when i install wins and never bother with it until reformat


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 12, 2011)

Tried this game again and found DX11 not to be worth the frame loss.

Now I find that instead of fixing the cheating it happens on every server I try.

Done with this crap.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 12, 2011)

I find these comments about cheating in the MP strange. I have been playing the MP nightly since April (currrently a level 42), and I have only encountered maybe 5 cheaters in the matches I have played. I like playing Crash Site by far, but Team Instant Action is fun as well!


----------



## qubit (Jul 13, 2011)

*Awesome DX11 patch benchmarked, rated and tested!*

Finally a game to bring the latest high graphics cards to their knees! Crysis 2 now sets the standard for DX11 games and really shows it off to good effect.

Read all about it here:

www.tomshardware.co.uk/crysis-2-directx-11-performance,review-32229.html


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 13, 2011)

Great benchmarks, though 2xGTX 460 SLI performance worry me a little. Yet i hope that my setup will help me gain 40-50+ fps average. By end of month i'll see how it plays maxed out 1920x1080 & probably post some Crysis 2 DX11 Timedemo screens here; stay tuned.


----------



## qubit (Jul 13, 2011)

So to play this game maxed out at 1920x1200 with a decent frame rate, I have to upgrade my whole rig!  My CPU is old, but my GTX 580 is current gen _and it's not good enough - it'll take two in SLI or a GTX 590 to do it._ We're now back to the days when PC tech kept progressing at a decent pace and wasn't limited by consoles.


----------



## YautjaLord (Jul 13, 2011)

Ideal setup for maxed out 1920x1080 (in my case):

CPU: Phenom II 965BE @ 4.0GHz;
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3 1600/1333MHz;
GPU: 2xGTX 460 OC'd SLI;
HDD: VelociRaptor 600GB SATA 6Gb/s;
PSU: 1000 or 1200Watt;
OS: Win7/Vista Ultimate 64-bit;
Mobo: Crosshair V Formula or Sabertooth 990FX.

Should run everything fine & when FX-8130P comes out immediatelly switch to this CPU & OC it to get full blown 8-core support Crytek was bragging all about.  Luckily i'll have the cash for mobo & RAM by end of August, so i'll tell how it goes once i'll upgrade & also will post how it runs on my current PC. Gonna turn all (DX11 & High Textures) to max, but 1st it'll be @ 1680x1050 & if it runs solid might go for 1920x1080 res. By end of this month i'll post some screens of it here.



> *my GTX 580 is current gen and it's not good enough - it'll take two in SLI or a GTX 590 to do it.*



Shame TPU doesn't have one here, but nevertheless: http://www.guru3d.com/article/crysis-2-dx11-vga-and-cpu-performance-benchmarks/9. This should tell you how GTX 570 performes; pair of GTX 570s will do the job just ace @ 1920x1200. GTX 590? Way overpriced. Pair of GTX 570s/SLI? Slightly more then 1 GTX 590 & still you got some spare cash for anything in life. Gonna test it on GTX 460s/SLI - imagine how worse it'll run compared to pair of GTX 570s; then again - i might OC both with my soon-to-be-purchased AX1200W.


----------

